#ubuntu-ir 2011-05-16
<mahdi> salam
<mahdi> salam
<mahdi> man vagti mikham firefox ru debian nasb konam
<mahdi> in peygamo mide :
<mahdi> E: Package 'firefox' has no installation candidate
<mahdi> intori mikham nasb konam
<mahdi> sudo apt-get install firefox
<mahdi> kasi mitune rahnamaeim kone ?
<Nu^253r> mahdi `'
<Nu^253r> sudo apt-get search firefox
<Nu^253r> ino aval bezan
<Nu^253r> aptitude search firefox
<Nu^253r> v   firefox-firegpg                 -
<Nu^253r> p   firefox-sage                    - transitional dummy package
<Nu^253r> vase man inaro dad aptitute
<Nu^253r> roazat khosh felan
<mahdi> Nu^253r: vase man hichkodomo nadad !
<mahdi> Nu^253r: man vagti to update manager mizanam ke vase update jadid jostejo kone in peygamo mide :
<mahdi> Error message: Fetch failed: E:Method  has died unexpectedly!, E:Sub-process  returned an error code (100), E:Method /usr/lib/apt/methods/ did not start correctly, E:Method  has died unexpectedly!, E:Sub-process  returned an error code (100), E:Method /usr/lib/apt/methods/ did not start correctly
<Nu^253r> mahdi `' engar apt ye moshkel dare,
<Nu^253r> man felan diram shode, age mitoni khodet ye search bokon
<Nu^253r> ya az kesaye dige bepors
<Nu^253r> felan
<mahdi> ok
<mahdi> mamnon
<lllhamedlll> سلام دوستان با ابدیت و ابگرید تمامی درایور هام نصب میشن؟؟
<narcislinux> lllhamedlll: na lozoman
<lllhamedlll> من یه مشکلی دارم
<lllhamedlll> یه اوبونتو اماده دارم با نرم افزاراش
<lllhamedlll> اما وقتی نصب می کنم دیگه بوت اول سیستم ویندوزمو نمیشناسه...
<fvahid> lllhamedlll: farsi nanevisid
<everplays> lllhamedlll, motmaeni windows-et ro pak nakardi?
<lllhamedlll> sharmande
<lllhamedlll> naboodam
<lllhamedlll> bale
<lllhamedlll> chon alan too windowsam boodam
<lllhamedlll> akhe oon linuxaro pak kardam
<everplays> lllhamedlll, khob pas natooneste windows-et ro tashkhis bede, rahat khodet mitooni be menu-e boot-esh ezafe koni windows ro
<lllhamedlll> chetori?man alan ba 10.10 daram minevisam
<lllhamedlll> oon ke migam nemishod 10.4 bood
<ilius> lllhamedlll: tu terminal e ubuntu bezan: sudo update-grub
<lllhamedlll> in alan doroste
<lllhamedlll> yani hamasho neshoon mide
<lllhamedlll> ba oon linux mishe kari kard?
<lllhamedlll> chikar bayad bokonam ke windowsam behesh ezafe beshe?
<lllhamedlll> ilius,everplays,aya rahi hast?
<lllhamedlll> az komaketoon mamnoon misham
<lllhamedlll> aya kasi hast ke mara rahnemaii konad?
<lllhamedlll> salam ye soal
<lllhamedlll> chetor mitoonam version alsa ro bebinam?
<lllhamedlll> chetor mitoonam version alsa ro bebinam?
<lllhamedlll> chetor mitoonam version alsa ro bebinam?
<lllhamedlll> chetor mitoonam version alsa ro bebinam?
<lllhamedlll> chetor mitoonam version alsa ro bebinam?
<lllhamedlll> chetor mitoonam version alsa ro bebinam?
<lllhamedlll> chetor mitoonam version alsa ro bebinam?
<lllhamedlll> chetor mitoonam version alsa ro bebinam?
<lllhamedlll> chetor mitoonam version alsa ro bebinam?
<lllhamedlll> chetor mitoonam version alsa ro bebinam?
<lllhamedlll> chetor mitoonam version alsa ro bebinam?
<lllhamedlll> chetor mitoonam version alsa ro bebinam?
<lllhamedlll> chetor mitoonam version alsa ro bebinam?
<lllhamedlll> chetor mitoonam version alsa ro bebinam?
<lllhamedlll> chetor mitoonam version alsa ro bebinam?
<lllhamedlll> chetor mitoonam version alsa ro bebinam?
<lllhamedlll> chetor mitoonam version alsa ro bebinam?
<lllhamedlll> chetor mitoonam version alsa ro bebinam?
<lllhamedlll> chetor mitoonam version alsa ro bebinam?
<lllhamedlll> chetor mitoonam version alsa ro bebinam?
<lllhamedlll> chetor mitoonam version alsa ro bebinam?
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> bache ha
<Omid> mikham ye domain bekharam
<Omid> kasi jaii motmaen soragh dare?
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<mahdi> salam
<mahdi> man 8 ta dvd debian gereftam
<mahdi> chejori befahmam ke ke to kodom dvd che pakage haei hastan ?
<fvahid> mahdi: salam
<fvahid> mahdi: dvd ro bezar toye dvd reader bebin tosh chi dare :)
<mahdi> manzoram liste package ha hast
<mahdi> 8 ta dvd hast bekham ye barname bezanam bayad 8 taro yeki yeki begardam ?
<fvahid> mahdi: na haji
<fvahid> mahdi: za aptitude estefade koni khodesh mige kodom dvd ro bezari
<fvahid> mahdi: moge nasb package ha behet mige folan dvd ro bezar
<fvahid> mahdi: hala chan kharidi?
<Nu^253r> mahdi `' adsl nadari?
<Nu^253r> salam be hame
<Nu^253r> bebakhshid pa berhane paridam vasast
<mahdi> Nu^253r: adsl daram
<mahdi> salam
<Nu^253r> khob niyzazi be 8ta dvd nist
<Nu^253r> ba aptitude dl kon
<mahdi> Nu^253r: khob hala az yeki az dostam 8 ta dvd gereftam vali nemidunam chejuri estefade kona azashon
<mahdi> ba synpatic chanta az barname haro nasb kardam
<mahdi> vali ru bagie moshkel daram
<Nu^253r> * Received a CTCP VERSION from fvahid ?~!
<Nu^253r> dpkg ro ham emtehan kon
<fvahid> Nu^253r: :)
<mahdi> fvahid: nakharidam
<fvahid> Nu^253r: mage aptitude cheshe
<fvahid> mahdi: hamoon aptitude khobe
<Nu^253r> vase pakage install kardan man az dpkg -i estefade mikonam
<fvahid> mahdi: goftam ke khode aptitude bahooshe mifahme kodom dvd ro bayad bezari
<Nu^253r> farghi ndare
<Nu^253r> harki harchiyo dost dare
<mahdi> fvahid: man zadam aptitude install eclipse
<mahdi> vali in az internet download mikone
<fvahid> mahdi: khob haji  bayad tanzimate ro tagir bedi
<mahdi> chon to dvd eclipse hast
<fvahid> mahdi: file /etc/apt/sources.list ro bayad tanzim koni
<fvahid> mahdi: onja bayad behesh begi az dvd bekhone na az internet
<mahdi> yani tike servero bardaram fagat fagat dvd emone ?
<fvahid> mahdi: kodom tick
<mahdi> to software source
<fvahid> mahdi: software source ro velesh ko
<Nu^253r> felan
<fvahid> mahdi: boro /etc/apt/sources.list ro tagir bede
<Nu^253r> halam ziyad khob nist
<Nu^253r> ziyadi to tavahomam
<fvahid> Nu^253r: chera
<Nu^253r> age midonestam shayad nabodam
<mahdi> fvahid: che tagiri bedam ?
<mahdi> ba gedit bazesh kardam
<fvahid> mahdi: hame khat haro comment kon fagat khate dvd va cd ro comment nakon
<fvahid> mahdi: avale har khat # bezari comment mishe
<mahdi> fagat in hast
<mahdi> deb cdrom:[Debian GNU/Linux 6.0.0 _Squeeze_ - Official i386 DVD Binary-1 20110205-17:27]/ squeeze contrib main
<fvahid> mahdi: in mige az cdrom bekhone
<mahdi> hamonjorie
<fvahid> mahdi: ino comment nakon
<mahdi> khob bagie comment hastan
<fvahid> mahdi: age comment nistan nabayd az internet dl kone
<fvahid> mahdi: ino bezan apt-get update
<mahdi> zadam done shod
<fvahid> Nu^253r: nagofti chi shode?
<mahdi> az dvd khond
<fvahid> mahdi: hala bezan aptitude
<mahdi> ye safhe shabihe dos avord
<fvahid> badesh toye mohite aptitude / ro bezan
<fvahid> mahdi: tosh benevis eclipse
<fvahid> mahdi: enter ro bezan
<fvahid> mahdi: n ro bezan
<mahdi> n chikar mikone ?
<fvahid> mahdi: be eclips ke reside shif g ro bezan
<fvahid> mahdi: search badi ro neshon mide
<ilius> in applet haye gnome-shell, hamun indicator hast?
<fvahid> mahdi: age mikhahi gabli ro neshon bede shif n ro bezan
<fvahid> mahdi: shift g ro bezani packge ke select kardi nasb mishe
<mahdi> fvahid: nemishe nasb
<fvahid> mahdi: chi mige
<mahdi> enter the new package grupemechanism for this display
<fvahid> mahdi: kodom package ro mikhahi nasb koni?
<mahdi> fvahid: man to search ke eclipse mizanam miare eclipse-rcp
<fvahid> mahdi: eclips ro nadari dige
<mahdi> akhe to dvd hast
<fvahid> mahdi: sabr kon
<fvahid> mahdi: version debian chiye?
<alabd> ilius: salam shoma miduni pentest network feesh chande?
<mahdi> fvahid: debian 6
<ilius> alabd: salam, na
<alabd> kasi dige inja etela dare?
<fvahid> mahdi: vase manam nadare
<fvahid> mahdi: taze man az internet dl mikonam
<mahdi> fvahid: shoma dvd haro darin ?
<fvahid> mahdi: na man az internet dl mikonam
<mahdi> man ro file deb eclipse click rast mikonam bad open with GDebi packege instalero mizanm
<mahdi> nasb mishe vali nemitunam peydash konam
<fvahid> mahdi: dvd ro hatman toye dvdrom bezar
<Parsi> سلام
<Parsi> کسی میدونه |= تو سی یعنی چی؟
<mahdi> fvahid: to dvdrom hast dige
<fvahid> farsi nanevisid
<fvahid> mahdi: az koja midoni eclipse toye dvd ha hast?
<Parsi> |= yani chi to c?
<fvahid> Parsi: farsi nanevisid
<Parsi> fvahid: nanveshtam!
<fvahid> Parsi: yano or
<Parsi> or?
<Parsi> pas || yani chi?
<mahdi> fvahid: to dvd baz kardam file . deb mibinam inja
<fvahid> Parsi: || yani or =| yani samte rasti ro ba chapi or kon natije ro beriz toye samte chapi
<Parsi> mersi fvahid
<mahdi> fvahid: man eclipse va vritual box nasb kardam vali nemitunam peydashon konam ke ejra beshan
<fvahid> mahdi: ahan ino az aval begoo
<mahdi> to software center tike ino ke nasb shode ro nadaran
<mahdi> vali gozine nasb ham nadaran
<fvahid> mahdi: ino bezan dpkg -L "esme package ke nasb kardi"
<fvahid> mahdi: hame command haro ba root bezan ha
<fvahid> mahdi: nakone aptitude ro ham ba root ejra nakardi?
<mahdi> are on root nabod
<fvahid> mahdi: khaste nabashi
<mahdi> akhe alan ba root zadam bazam hamontorie
<mahdi> fagat inbar sabz avord
<fvahid> shift g ro bezan
<mahdi> bebinam emkan dare az 32bit ya 64 bit bodan bashe
<mahdi> chon man noskhe 64 bit nasb kardam
<fvahid> mahdi: na
<fvahid> mahdi: haji man eshtebah kardam
<fvahid> mahdi: aval + mizani badesh g
<mahdi> yani chejori ?
<mahdi> shift + g
<fvahid> mahdi: bebina aval package ro select kon
<fvahid> mahdi: bad + ro bezani sabz mishe
<fvahid> mahdi: badesh age bekhahi nasb koni g ro bezan
<mahdi> ba mose rush click konam dige
<fvahid> mahdi: na ba mouse nemikhad kar koni man az mouse badam miyad
<mahdi> ru laptop + tanhaei nist
<mahdi> hamoni ke = hast mizanam
<mahdi> vali sabz nemishe
<fvahid> shift = ro bezan dige
<mahdi> ba shift ham mizanam hamontorie
<fvahid> mahdi: asan ba mouse bezan khodesh menu dare
<fvahid> mahdi: kheili rahate ha
<mahdi> fvahid: mige package vase download va nasb va remove nist
<mahdi> fekkonam az internet download konam behtare
<fvahid> mahdi: beman begoo bebinam eclips ro select kardi ya na?
<mahdi> fvahid: man to terminal mizanm sudo apt-get install firefox masalan
<mahdi> are
<mahdi> raft to ye safe ke fagat on bod va tozihatesho neveshte bod
<mahdi> g zadam ono goft
<fvahid> aval bayad select koni
<fvahid> mahdi: yani hamooni ke entekahb kardi sabz besh
<fvahid> mahdi: ye kar dige behet migam inkaro bokon
<fvahid> mahdi: ctl t ro baham begir ba kelide chab va rast roye menu harekat kon
<mahdi> fvahid: befarmaeid
<fvahid> mahdi: inkaro kardi
<fvahid> mahdi: menu omad
<mahdi> alan mikonam
<mahdi> are omad
<fvahid> gablesh ham bayad eclips bayad entekhab shode bashe
<mahdi> range eclipse sabz shod
<mahdi> hala chikar konam ?
<mahdi> g ?
<fvahid> mahdi: are
<mahdi> bazam download mikone akhe
<mahdi> :-)
<fvahid> mahdi: khob /etc/apt/sources.list ro daghig nega kardi?
<fvahid> mahdi: hamash comment bashe khate cd va dvd comment nabashe
<fvahid> mahdi: badesh motmaeni az internet dl mikone?
<mahdi> are fagat dvd bod
<mahdi> chon sorate download minevise
<fvahid> ye chize dig harci toye in dir dari ro pak kon
<fvahid> toye in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<fvahid> mahdi: asan chizi dari ya na?
<mahdi> fagat dvd neveshte
<fvahid> mahdi: na degata kon sources.list.d khodeshs directory hastesh
<fvahid> asan khoroji in command ro be man begoo ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<mahdi> tosh khalie
<mahdi> hichi tush nist
<fvahid> mahdi: ahan bayad khali bashe :)
<fvahid> dig nabayad be internet vasl beshe
<fvahid> mahdi: in akharin kare az internet biya biroon hamoon marhel ro tekrar kon
<mahdi> na mige chizi baraye nasb nist
<mahdi> aga ye soal
<fvahid> mahdi: ye command dige ham migam ino bezan
<mahdi> ok
<fvahid> mahdi: apt-get -c /etc/apt/sources.list
<fvahid> mahdi: apt-get update
<fvahid> mahdi: bebin sedaye dvd rom miyad?
<mahdi> na error mide
<fvahid> mahdi: khob ye jaye karet moshkel dare
<fvahid> mahdi: az hamoon file /etc/apt/sources.list hast
<chikar> salam
<chikar> چطور چند کاربر می تونن از فونت های اضافه شده استفاده کنند
<fvahid> farsi nanevisid
<chikar> chetor chand karbar mitoonan az font haei ke dar poosheye khoonegi zakhireh shodan estefadeh konan
<Nu^253r> chikar `'
<Nu^253r> permision foldereto avaz kon
<Nu^253r> ya ye user jadid besaz
<Nu^253r> bedone shell
<Nu^253r> bad fontaro bezar to on
<Nu^253r> va be on folder dastresi omomi bede
<tmp1> chikar, be rahati ba taghire permission mishe, ba dastor CHMOD mitooni in karo bokoni
<tmp1> chikar, http://linuxcommand.org/lts0070.php
<chikar> permision ro chetori avaz konam?man taze karam ,
<chikar> bezar az aval beporsam>
<chikar> man font ham ro dakhele home copy mikonam
<tmp1> chika, na, in liko nega kon, kheyli sadast http://linuxcommand.org/lts0070.php
<tmp1> chikar, shoma bayad az tarigh root malekiate file, grouhe file ro moshakhas koni
<chikar> mishe be soalam aval jab bedi?
<chikar> bad az copy dakhele poosheye home man chetori mitoonam befahamam ke font ha ezafe shode albate bedoone rah andazi mojadade system<restarr>
<chikar> mesle in ke khaste shodi az ma<tmp1>!!!
<tmp1> chikar, na, az aval nabudam.. ama ba dasture: ls -l /.font nituti jozeiate kamel ro bebini
<chikar> yani ba in dastoor font ha ezafe shode
<tmp1> ba in dastoor fonthaye ezaafe shode list mishe!
<tmp1> chikar, faghat list mishe va shoma mituni bebini che fonthaei ezafe shod
<chikar> yani mitoonam ba in dastoor az font ha dar oppen office estefadeh konam<bedone restart>
<tmp1> shoma mikhaye ye pushe ro ba karbaraye dige be eshterak bezari ya mikhay fonthato copy koni?
<chikar> aval font ham ro copy konam tori ke karbaraye dige ham betoonan estefade konan
<tmp1> chikar, man ta jaei ke yadam hast ye logout mikardam,
<tmp1> chikar, in dastooro emtehan kon, shayad bedune logout ham beshe fonthaye mojoud dar /home/.font ro update kard:  sudo fc-cache -f -v
<tmp1> chikar, aha!!! motevaje shodam!
<tmp1>  khob pas choma be permission kari nadari! :)
<chikar> be soalam lotfan deghat konid, vaghti ye seri font jadid ro man khodam dar home copy kardam chetori bedoone restart computer az font ha mitoonam to jaei mesle oppen office azashoon estefadeh konam
<tmp1> man baraye in kar fonthaye eslim ro to /home/.font nemirikhtam, copy mikardam to
<tmp1> chikar, sudo mkdir /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-persian-fonts
<tmp1> va baed
<tmp1> chikar, copy mikonam fontharo to .... /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-persian-fonts
<tmp1> chikar, va dar akhar ... sudo fc-cache -f -v
<tmp1> chikar, hala bedune logout ya reboot mishe az fontha estefade kard
<tmp1> chikar, :)
<chikar> <sudo> yani chi?
<chikar> baraye estefade bayad be internet vasl bood?
<tmp1> chikar, na
<tmp1> chikar !!!
<chikar> khob hala ke font ha ezafe shod chetori chand karbar mitoonan azash estefade konan???
<chikar> chon dakhle home/.font faghat baraye man ezafeh shode dige>>>
<tmp1> chikar, shoma fontha ro ba mojaveze root be system ezafe kardi, hala har karbari mitune be un fontha dastresi dashte bashe
<tmp1> chikar, va har kasi ke mojaveze root dashte bashe mitune fontha ro thaghir ya ezafe ya hazf kone
<chikar> man age bakham font haye rooye windosam ro ezafeh konam che dastoori dare?
<tmp1> chikar, !!  shoma un pusheye fonti ke dar HOME dari ro faramush kon, raveshi ke goftamo enjam bede ta karbaraye dige ham hamun fonti ke shoma dari ro dashte bashan
<tmp1> chikar, !!  shoma un pusheye fonti ke dar HOME dari ro faramush  kon, raveshi ke goftamo enjam bede ta karbaraye dige ham hamun  fonti ke shoma dari ro dashte bashan
<chikar> khob man font khasi rooye windows daram ke mikham azash estefade konam chi kar bayad konam?
<tmp1> chikar, shoma ta hala chanjoor soal porsidi :)
<tmp1> chikar, khub 1pooshe doros kon to home, baed behes name .font bede va fonthato to un beriz
<tmp1> chikar, anjam dadi?
<chikar> babakhshid are>>>
<chikar> khob bad???
<tmp1> chikar, offico baz kon bebin ezafe shodan ya na
<chikar> na ezafe nashode
<tmp1> chira, age 1 logout koni hal mish, ama age in kar ham nemikhay bokoni, yekami sabr kon....
<chikar> che ghadr sabr konam ezafe mishe?
<tmp1> chikra, name pushe ro doros type kardi ".fonts"
<chikar> are dorosteh .fonts va font ha ham .tff hastand
<chikar> .ttf
<chikar> vali ezafeh nashode
<chikar> albate man live oomadam bala ba ubuntu
<chikar> momkene az in bashe
<chikar> ?
<tmp1> chikar, man alan search kardam, tanha rahesh reboot hast, ya shayad ba logoff javab bede
<chikar> ba fc-chache  che nemishe?
<chikar> fc-cache
<tmp1> ///
<tmp1> ---
<tmp1> chikar, ama ba raveshe ghbli shayad javab dad
<chikar> khob bad az logout chetori share konam?
<tmp1> man nemiddunestam live bala umadi, chikar
<tmp1> chikar, ye directory to "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-persian-fonts" besaz
<chikar> yani be khatere ine ke liva bala oomadam?
<chikar> live
<tmp1> chickar, lotfa b tartib in karahaa ro bokon:
<tmp1> 1. terminalo baz kon: sudo passwd root
<tmp1> 2. do ta passworde 1san vared kon
<tmp1> 3. alt-f2 ro feshar bede
<tmp1> 4. type kon   gksu nautilus
<tmp1> 5. hala passwordi ke sakhti ro behesh bede
<tmp1> 6. da File System, be directori haye morede nazar boro va va directorieh zir  ro eijad kon
<tmp1> /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-persian-fonts
<tmp1> 7. fonthato toosh kopi kon
<tmp1> 8. terminalo ba root baz kon va type kon   sudo fc-cache -f -v
<tmp1> 9.chikar, javab chi shod? :)
<chikar> 6 ro motavage nashodam
<tmp1> 6. be File System boro
<chikar> chetoori?
<tmp1> va be directori ke listesho dar khate baed dadam boro va age pooshei vojood nadasht, besaz
<tmp1> chikar, az menuye bala dar gnome, "Places" ro entekhab kon va baed "computer"
<chikar> khob...
<tmp1> 9.chikar, bebin!!! unjaei ke alt-f2 zadi va password dadi, panjarei barat baz mishe ke to sootoone samte chapesh nevesh File System!!!
<chikar> ok...
<chikar> in site vaghean khoobe
<chikar> mamnoon kheili kheili ziad marsi/bye
<tmp1> chikar, hal shod
<tmp1> ?
<chikar> are mer30 zeiade ziad /
<chikar> az in ke vaghtet ro be man dadi bazam tashakor mikonam/bye
<tmp1> chikar, kari nakardam,motshakeram,  bye
<tmp1> :)
<lachfome> مگه زوره نمی خوام بیام جشن انتشار :D
<lachfome> از ده نفر سرنشین کانل ubuntu-ir چهازتاش ربوت هست
<Guest40190> salam
<Guest40190> ye soal
<Guest40190> kasi hast inja?
<Guest40190> man too khooroojie seda moshkel daram
<Guest40190> ge kasi mitoone komak kone , mamnoon misham
<Nu^253r> na zoor nist lachfome
<Guest40190> kasi nemitooen in moshkel ro hal kone?
<lachfome> Guest40190, چه مشکلی دارین
<Guest40190> lachfome, man devicam hame dorostan , va system ham shenkhate
<Guest40190> amma khooroojie seda nadaram
<Guest40190> چیکار کنم؟
<Guest40190> کسی نمی دونه؟
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<mahdi> salam
<MehrdadSComputer> salam
<MehrdadSComputer> chetori to ubuntu ba c++ barname minevisan ?
<MehrdadSComputer> Please Help Me...
<MehrdadSComputer> Please Help Me...
<MehrdadSComputer> Please Help Me...
<MehrdadSComputer> chetori to ubuntu ba c++ barname minevisan ?
<MehrdadSComputer> man ghahr kardam...
<WhiteCrow1> !gcc | MehrdadSComputer
<lubotu3> MehrdadSComputer: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<WhiteCrow1> kolan bot e raft jai dg :D
<WhiteCrow1> brb kar daram
<MehrdadSComputer> merc
<WhiteCrow1> MehrdadSComputer: yw
<tHr> salam doostan mishe drivehaie ntfs ro vase write mount kard?
#ubuntu-ir 2011-05-17
<ali1> سلام-من اپلت نتورک منیجر رو از پنل بالایی حذف کردم چطور میشه بیارمش؟
<fvahid> ali1: farsi nanevisid
<fvahid> ali1: roye panel bala click rast mikoni add panel ro bezan add kon
<ali1> onja nist
<ali1> fvahid: nemishe az jaee dl konam va nasb konam?
<fvahid> ali1: nemidonam
<ali1> fvahid: merc
<behdin> سلام چطوری میشه از حالت گرافیکی خارج شد و به حالت شل رفت و یا برعکس توی ردهت
<fvahid> behdin: loftan farsi nanevisid, ba clt alt f1,f2,f3 .. mishe inkaro anjam dad
<behdin> linux man redhate va be tore pishfarz dar halate shel miyad bala mikham dastoore vorode be mode graphiki ro behdoonam
<fvahid> behdin: bayad motmaen beshi ke service hay marboot be x-server run hast ya na
<fvahid> behdin: masir serivce ha toye /etc/init.d hast
<fvahid> behdin: toye terminal in command ro ham bezani terminal ro avaz mikone chvt 1,2,3,4
<behdin> faghat ye directori be name X11 to etc darim
<behdin> man nemidoonam service graphici ro linuxam nasbe yana
<fvahid> behdin: in command ro bezan yum install gnome
<behdin> no package gnome avalble
<fvahid> behdin: yum update bad yum install gnome-desktop
<fvahid> behdin: yum groupinstall "GNOME Desktop Environment"
<hojjat> سلام . من الان ابونتو 10.10 رو دارم و ميخوام ويندوز ايكس پي رو هم در كنارش داشته باشم . از كجا ميتونم راهنمايي بگيرم ؟
<Nu^253r> hojjat `' http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,17570.0.html
<hojjat> ممنون
<ali1> barname moadele link zir dar linux hast ke beshe malom koni kodom jack marbot be chi bashe?
<ali1> http://img.graphicno.com/files/usdxyt1jpuv90d4und9a.png
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<MehrdadSComputer> سلام
<MehrdadSComputer> چطوری میتونم یک دیکشنری خوب واسه ابونتو گیر بیارم ؟
<MehrdadSComputer> چطوری میتونم یک دیکشنری خوب واسه ابونتو گیر بیارم ؟
<MehrdadSComputer> yeki komak kone
<MehrdadSComputer> Please help
<ali1> hi-chetor miseh haghe dastresi ye poshe ro taghir bedam ke beshe to taghirat bedam?
<everplays> ali1, age directory male khodet nist bayad sudo koni
<everplays> ba dastoor-e chmod permission ro mitooni avaz koni (age file/directory male khodete)
<everplays> agaram nist mitooni ba chown avaz koni
<Carbon_> everplays: salam behrooz
<everplays> Carbon_, salaam, shoma?
<Carbon_> everplays: Man Yousha
<Carbon_> khobi?
<everplays> badi nist dude, khodet chetori?
<Carbon_> eyy migzare
<Carbon_> :D
<Carbon_> Gnome 3 Nasbidi ?
<everplays> ta 1-2 hafte pish ye 9mahi bood estefade mikardam Carbon_ :)
<everplays> alaan dige DE nadaram, albate hanooz az abzar haye gnome mamoolan estefade mikonam
<Carbon_> a chi estefade mikoni pas
<Carbon_> ?
<Carbon_> Nakone rafty KDE kar shodi :D
<everplays> hehe! chera fosh midi? :D
<everplays> alaan i3 daram
<Carbon_> besmellah :D
<Carbon_> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysql/mysql.sock' (2)
<Carbon_> in error e chie ? :D
<everplays> mamoolan start naboodan-e mysql :)
<Carbon_> na alan running zade
<everplays> Carbon_, sock-e mysql ehtemalan avaz shode, too my.cnf check kon bebin kojas
<everplays> (age motmaeni start-e)
<dark-sun> یو
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<dark-sun> من وقتی با اسکویید به وی.پی.ان وصل می‌شم سایتی باز نمی‌شه و خطا می‌نویسه:
<dark-sun> Unable to determine IP address from host name "www.google.com"
<dark-sun> No DNS records
<dark-sun> اگه کسی ایده‌ای داره بگه
<dark-sun> فروم هم که باز نمی‌شه قربونش برم. سرور ایز بیزی می‌ده. فروم هم شده مخابرات! مشترک مورد نظر در دسترس نمی‌باشد.
<ehsan> chera forum baz nemishe
<ehsan> Connection Problems
<ehsan> Sorry, SMF was unable to connect to the database. This may be caused by the server being busy. Please try again later.
<dark-sun> سرور شلوغه داداش احسان
<dark-sun> منم منتظرشم.
<ehsan> to kde baazi az narm afzarha mesle gyachi iconeshoon to sys tray nist. chera?
<ehsan> توی جای دیگه نشون می ده
<dark-sun> تم رو عوض کردی؟
<ehsan> آره تم اکسیژن شیشه ریختم
<dark-sun> معمولا اینجوریه که تم‌ آیکن‌های خودش رو بارگذاری می‌کنه
<dark-sun> گاهی پیش میاد این مشکل.
<dark-sun> برای برطرف کردنش می‌تونی آیکنش رو دستی تنظیم کنی
<ehsan> مثلا آیکن های واین توی باکس جدا باز می شن جاوا تویه باکس دیگه
<dark-sun> البته گاهی هم این بخاطر یه باگ که توی تم هست پیش میاد.
 * dark-sun fekr mikone KDE ham k khorakesh bug e.
 * dark-sun tests vpn connection...
<ehsan> یعنی مشکل از تمه از چیز دیگه نیست؟
<fvahid> farsi nanevisid
<ehsan> yani az theme az chiz dige nist?
<ehsan> khube?
<ali1> ta drivi ke ax toshe mount nashe va ro desktop nayad backgrand nemiad-che kar konam?(ubuntu 9.4 feghat mitonam estefade konam)
<ehsan> bg ro beriz to home
<ehsan> az un ja bezar to bg desktop
<ali1> ok-test mikonam
<ehsan> ye chzi shortcut run to kde chie alt+f2 to ubuntu bud super + r to windows
<ehsan> hal shod alt chap ro bayad zad
<ali1> barname moshabe inke dar ax gozashtam dar linux hast? http://up.vatandownload.com/images/yd3xuynnork85ztz77sy.png
<ali1> baraye taeene inke har jack carte seda marbot be chie
<ehsan> forum chra bala nemiad alan 8 saat bishtare
<dark-sun> ehsan: نفتش تمام شده انگار
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> یه چند بار بپرس احسان شاید یکی جواب داد
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> squid3 nasb kardam, vaghti vpn connect misham, "No DNS record found" mide. kasi midune chi kar konam dorost she?
<fvahid> ooo  ooo oooo ooo
<fvahid> OOO oooo OOO OoO oOOo OOO oOOo oO
<fvahid> dark-sun: athish dari?
<komeil> salam
<komeil> to ubuntu chizi mesle shrink kardan to windows darim? :-?
<fvahid> komeil: in shrink kardam ke migi yani che
<komeil> iani partion ro taghsim koni
<fvahid> komeil: dare
<komeil> fvahid: chetori?
<komeil> fvahid: albate age begid mamnoon misham
<fvahid> komeil: toye menu ha disk utility dare dige
<komeil> fvahid: unmount kardano migid?
<fvahid> komeil: na haji
<komeil> fvahid: khob toie disk utility hastam
<komeil> fvahid: vali gozine dge nemibinam
<komeil> :-??
<dark-sun> komeil: shrink kardan ro toye partitioni k fazaye khali dashte bashe mituni
<fvahid> dark-sun: atish dari?
<dark-sun> komeil: age bekhay 1partition k data tush hast ro be 2 ta partition ba data taghsim koni... nemidunam beshe, yani baeed midunam
<komeil> fvahid: man inja ie partion bishtar nadaram :-)
<dark-sun> fvahid: biah
 * dark-sun ~ ~ ~
<komeil> fvahid: daghighan mikham mikham hamoon karo bokonam
<fvahid> komeil: chon ye partion dari nemishe
<fvahid> komeil: ubuntu ke khodesho partion bandi nemikone
<komeil> fvahid: to windows akhe mishe!
<komeil> fvahid: iani partion c ro mitoni shrink koni
<komeil> fvahid: goftam shaiad inja ham beshe :-?
<fvahid> komeil: onja ham mokafat dare
<fvahid> komeil: momkene windowset bepare
<komeil> fvahid: to windows 7 ke kheili rahate :-)
<komeil> fvahid: be nazarate ubuntu ro az aval berizam
<fvahid> komeil: toye ubuntu ham mishe bayad toye net begardi ye barname peyda koni
<komeil> mitonam partion bandi konam? :-?
<fvahid> komeil: na haji ye kar dige ham mitooni bokoni
<fvahid> komeil: ba cd live ubuntu biya bala badesh onja har kari khasti bokon
<komeil> fvahid: in ubuntu ke alan daram mipare?
<fvahid> komeil: bale chon ye partion dari
<fvahid> komeil: ye kare dige ham ine ke toye internet donbale narmafzar begardi
<komeil> fvahid: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<komeil> fvahid: in ie rahe hali dade :-?
<fvahid> komeil: man alan gui nadaram link ro nemitonam bebianm
<fvahid> komeil: vali donbale software motabar bash
<fvahid> komeil: toye khode software center ubuntu ham mitooni peyda koni
<fvahid> komeil: man alan ubuntu nadaram ta vasatoon begardam
<fvahid> o o oOOO oOOO OOooO OOOOoooOOOoO
<komeil> :)
<komeil> fvahid: mamnoon
<fvahid> komeil: khahesh mikonam
<dark-sun> komeil: mituni partitionet ro shrink koni refigh
<komeil> dark-sun: chetori?
<dark-sun> komeil: faghat bayad az disc live in karo anjam bedi
<komeil> ahan
<komeil> dark-sun: unvaght in ubuntu ke chizish nemishe? :-?
<dark-sun> komeil: faghat begam ghabl az anjame in kar, az harchi etelaAt dari ru hardet BACKUP begir
<dark-sun> komeil: na, chizish nemishe. man khodam in kar ro kardam. albate bedune disk live! :D
<dark-sun> na! shayadam ba diske live, yadam ni
<komeil> dark-sun: hard khalie
<komeil> mohem nist chizisham beshe
<komeil> dark-sun: vali chon in ro update kardam
<dark-sun> komeil: che behtar!
<dark-sun> ;)
<komeil> dark-sun: hosele nadaram baz beshinam update konam :D
 * dark-sun fekr mikone k momkene partition roote komeil pak beshe va mikhande...
 * fvahid mikhande
 * fvahid mige 120% pak mishe
 * dark-sun bishtar mikhande =))) >:)
<dark-sun> یه جوک دبیانی بگم
<dark-sun> 1 joke debiani
<dark-sun>  /etc/init.d/reboot restart
<dark-sun> tamum shod! hamin bood!
<amin`> salam aghayoon
<amin`> kesi hast be ma komak koneh
<dark-sun> amin`: khanooma chi?
<dark-sun> !ask| amin`
<lubotu3> amin`: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<amin`> kanomaro ghablan vaseshon sohbat shodeh
<amin`> ye mogheh beheshon bar mikhoreh
<amin`> btw
<amin`> kesi medoneh chtori twm ro config kard themesh ro avaz kard?
 * dark-sun eynak doodi mizane... B)
<dark-sun> amin`: kar nakardam bash
 * dark-sun nemidune.. eynak dodish ro bar midare...
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
 * dark-sun mipare baghale kalaghe sefid bal ...
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<erghezi> ‎saaaaaaaaalam bache ha :d
<erghezi> ‏آقا این جشن اوبونتو چیه داستانش ؟:ی
<erghezi> ‏زمانش کیه؟
<erghezi> ‏کجاست؟
<WhiteCrow1> erghezi: salam navid
<WhiteCrow1> erghezi: khob shod didam et karet daram
<erghezi> ‏WhiteCrow1: اوووووووووووووووووووووووف سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
<erghezi> ‏WhiteCrow1: خوووووووووووووووووووبی دادا؟:)
<WhiteCrow1> erghezi: badak nistam
<erghezi> ‏WhiteCrow1: حالا این جشن چیه قضیش؟
<erghezi> ‏WhiteCrow1: با امیرکبیر فرق فکوله؟
<WhiteCrow1> erghezi: nemidonam age zaman esh ro bedonam miam teh
<erghezi> ‏اوووووووووووووووووووووووهووی ملت :ی
<dark-sun> erghezi: ملت کلمه‌ی رزرو شده استاااا
<dark-sun> :D
<erghezi> ‏dark-sun: کی رزرررو کردده؟ :ي :پی
<dark-sun> erghezi: you have no idea! ;)
<erghezi> ‏dark-sun: مردک من سرشار از ایده‌های نابم :ی
<erghezi> ‏dark-sun: یکی باید پاشه استفاده کنه
<dark-sun> erghezi: جدی؟ خب پس چیزه... پول بده
<dark-sun> :)))
 * dark-sun loves taking money...
<narcislinux> erghezi: matlabe wiki ro neveshtid ?
<dark-sun> erghezi: بفرما گیر افتادی
<dark-sun> :))
<dark-sun> narcislinux: هلو نارسیسوس. هاو آر یو پلیز؟
<narcislinux> dark-sun: salam
<narcislinux> erghezi:  jashn bayad sabte nam konid hatman
<narcislinux> erghezi: zamanesham pas fardast
<narcislinux> dark-sun: az inkscape che khabar ?
 * dark-sun donbale 1 rahe farar migarde...
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: نـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع :(((((
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: هنوووز فرصت هست؟ :(((
<narcislinux> erghezi: are vali site alan down shode nemidonam key moshkelesh hal mishe
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: برات دنت زدم... چیززی نگفتی از دستم نارراحت بوودی؟
<dark-sun> narcislinux: چیزه.. دارم روش کار می‌کنم.. هنوز تمام نشده. یعنی راستش باید از اول بنویسم یه چیزیو بعدش تجربه‌ام کمه باید یکم تجربه کسب کنم
<narcislinux> erghezi: key ?
<dark-sun> یه تجربه دارم کسب می‌کنم الان بعدش اون رو درستش می‌کنم
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: من تازه یه جا استخدام شدم :ی سر همین اصلا فرصت نشد :(
<narcislinux> erghezi: no
<narcislinux> erghezi: np :)
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: خبر خووب اینکه سرورشون رو از ویندوز، اوردیم دبیان لینوکس :ی
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: اینقدر خووبه :)
<narcislinux> dark-sun: khobe :)
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: خواستم بیارمش اوبونتو هی این مصطفی گیر داد که استیبل نیست
 * dark-sun khoda ro shokr mikone...
<dark-sun> خب من دیه برم.. فعلا
<narcislinux> erghezi: bara jashn mikhayd sherkat konid hatman sabte nam konid faghat
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: جشن امیرکبیره؟
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: ادرسش چیه؟
<narcislinux> erghezi: na w8
<narcislinux> erghezi: تقاطع جنوبی پل سیدخندان-شریعتی، دانشکده برق و کامپیوتر دانشگاه صنعتی خواجه نصیرالدین طوسی
<narcislinux> erghezi: پنج-شنبه ۲۹ اردیبهشت ۱۳۹۰ - از ساعت ۹ تا ۱۴
<narcislinux> erghezi: fekonam in forme sabte name
<narcislinux> https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDExZHJSNFFlcGpHcXAxYU5VQW1OSHc6MQ
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: مرررررررررسی‌:)
<narcislinux> erghezi: np
<goodboy> 00:55] <goodboy> salam [00:55] <goodboy> shab bekhier [00:56] <goodboy> ye soal [00:56] <goodboy> ubuntu 11.04 nasb mishe reload mishe biyad bala safhe meshki mishe [00:56] <goodboy> nemiyad [00:56] <goodboy> ham 64bit ham 32 bit [00:57] <goodboy> config ? hp cpu i5 480m . 4g . 500gb . amd 6370 vga. [00:57] <goodboy> notebook
<goodboy> ubuntu 11.04 nasb mishe reload mishe biyad bala safhe meshki mishe
<goodboy> ubuntu 11.04 nasb mishe reload mishe biyad bala safhe meshki mishe
<goodboy> ham 64bit ham 32 bit
<goodboy> config ?notebook  hp cpu i5 480m . 4g . 500gb . amd 6370 vga.
<goodboy> hurry up
<goodboy> ??????????????????????????
<goodboy> please
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ir to: Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl | خبر: جشن انتشار http://goo.gl/UEHfz
#ubuntu-ir 2011-05-18
<fvahid> hale: salam, samba ro rah andakhti?
<hale> fvahid: salam. no monsaref shodam. ba flash jabeja shodan.
<ehsan> این فروم درست نشد؟
<ehsan> یه روزه
<mohsentux> سلام فوروم چشه؟
<fvahid> bache ha chejoor mishe toye vi ye kalame ro toye chanta file search kard
<ali_> salam  baad az yek sery moshkel dobare ubuntu 9.10 ro nasb kardam khob bood driver cart graphic ro down kardam system balamiadd va dar akhar safhe siah mishe rahnamaee konid
<ehsan> 9.10 poshtib nemishe
<ehsan> az 10.04 estef kon
<ehsan> noskhe lts hastesh
<ali_> lts ro yek bar ro 9.10 up kardam vali yek file az on down nemishe
<ehsan> 9.10 ro bYD DRIVER RO dasti nasb koni
<ehsan> az site begir nasb kon
<ehsan> byd = bayad
<ali_> hala baray hale in moshkel to recovery   chee bezanam
<ehsan> az to mohit terminal bia bala graphic ro disable kon az no nasb kon
<ali_>  chetor
<ehsan> sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current
<ehsan> dar zemn az noskhe gadim nvidia bayad estefade koni
<ehsan> ke ba x.org jur bashe
<ehsan> agar system paydar mikhay chera debian nasb nemikoni?
<ehsan> 9.10 makhazenesh ghadimie
<ali_> ehsan command ro zadam mizane E:couldent find pakage
<ali_> ajab darde sari dare in ubuntu har chee nasb mikoni be ham mirize
<ehsan> sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx* nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-settings
<ehsan> sudo rm /etc/init.d/nvidia-*
<ehsan> sudo update-rc.d nvidia-kernel remove
<ehsan> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<ehsan> un akhari ro nazan
<ehsan> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r na
<ali_> in akhari ro zadam hala faghat krser cheshmak mizane
<ali_> > -
<ali_> kesi chizi nemidone
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<mirza> salam
<mirza> man ro laptape hp dv6 31 50
<mirza> har tozie ke nasb mikonam shabake nemishnase
<mirza> az dostan kasi midone chikar bayad bekonam ?
<WhiteCrow1> mirza: yani chi ? az che distro i use mikoni , va moshkelet ba shabake daghighan chi e
<mirza> WhiteCrow1: salam alan ru ubuntu 10.04 hastam
<mirza> vali ru suse fedora va debian ham test kardam
<mirza> kolan shabake nemiare
<mirza> disable hast
<WhiteCrow1> hmmmmm
<WhiteCrow1> mirza DSL dg dorost e , cart e shabakat ro ro win i chizi test kardi ke saleme ya na ?
<mirza> are ru win dorost kar mikone
<mirza> vali ru linux na
<ilius-d> mirza: be che shabakyi vasli? wireless ethernet.  ...
<mirza> kolan hich kodomo nemishnase ke
<mirza> kable lan vasl mikonam nemishnase
<mirza> wireless nemishnase
<WhiteCrow1> mirza: che jori connect mishi be shabake ?
<mirza> kable lan vasl mikonam
<mirza> to on list chizi nemiare
<mirza> va ya to liste wireless
<mirza> tanzimate dsl set mikonam vali onam to list nemiare
<WhiteCrow1> mirza: khoroji e command ro bebin cart hai shabakat hast ya hala har chi
<WhiteCrow1> ifconifg
<WhiteCrow1> kolan bebin chi hast
<WhiteCrow1> b3hnam: WB
<WhiteCrow1> bye
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<b3hnam> WhiteCrow1: hey tnx
<WhiteCrow1> chera raft in :-/
<WhiteCrow1> okay felan bye
<WhiteCrow1> ops
 * WhiteCrow1||AWAY is away: Gone away for now
 * WhiteCrow1 is back.
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax shab khosh mige
#ubuntu-ir 2011-05-19
<Abraham> من یه مشکلی داشتم کُ راجع به نصب برنامه ها کسی میتونه کمکم کنه لطفا؟
<ash_> salam
<ash_> man ye moshkeli daram age kasi mitine komakam kone
<ash_> help!!!!!!!!!
<Abraham> couldn't anyone help me?
<mohammad_I> kasi midoone chejoori ye usb memory ke readonly shodaro mishe format kard?
<ash_> man ubuntu 10.04 ro upgrade kardam be 11.04 ama pas az oon dige windows toye GRUB dide nemishe
<mahdi> salam
<mahdi> chetori mitunam befahmam che driver haei ru ubuntu nasb hast ya kodum ha niaz be nasb daran ?
<fvahid> mahdi: salam, shoma ba lshw mitonid befahmid
<mahdi> fvahid: to terminal zadam ino
<mahdi> karte graphic mano nayavord bayad chikar konam ?
<mahdi> yani onboard mishnase va karte graphic asli ke ati hast naneveshte inja
<mahdi> fvahid: albate inja fagat moshakhasato neveshte az koja bedonam ke driveresh nasbe ya na ?
<fvahid> mahdi: lspci
<fvahid> ino nasb kon apt-get install lshw-gtk
<mahdi> fvahid: in chie ?
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<fvahid> mahdi: lshw-gtk hamoon dastoor lshw ro besorat geraphic namayesh mide
<mahdi> fvahid: mamnon
<fvahid> mahdi: khahesh mikonam
<Abraham> ww
<Abraham> salam, alan ubuntu dare az gnome estefadeh mikoneh vali shabihe windows 95 be nazar miad man bayad chekar konam?
<Abraham> Komak konid dg....
<ash_> salam
<ash_> khahesh mikonam kasi age mitoone komakam kone
<ash_> yade ghadima be kheir rahnamaei mikhastim fori komak mikardand
<mahdi> salam
<mahdi> man driver karte graphic download kardam
<mahdi> pasvande file .run hast
<mahdi> chejori bayad ono nasb konam ?
<ehsan> hi
<ehsan> I need some help about installation of Ubuntu
<ehsan> :)
<ehsan> anybody can help?
<ehsan> kasi javab nemide?
<ehsan> kasi javab nemide?
 * btavakkoli من در پیام خصوصی به احسان جواب دادم
#ubuntu-ir 2011-05-20
<everplays> ehsan, inja :) ke hame betoonan bebinan
<ehsan> ok
<Nu^253r> ehsan`' salam kari dashtin?
<ehsan> man ye soale kuchik daram rajebe Ubuntu. lotfan rahnamaieem konid
<ehsan> salam
<Nu^253r> Don't ask to ask.  Don't ask if anybody can help you with x.  Just ask!  If you're unsure how to phrase your question, ask me about <ask>.
<Nu^253r> ehsan soaleto bepors
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ir to: Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl
<Nu^253r> narcislinux`' salam, migam tinyurl ro nemishe vardari? Filteran hamashon
<narcislinux> Nu^253r:  bashe
<narcislinux> Nu^253r:  salam :)
<Nu^253r> fly.to engar hanoz filter nist narcislinux
<ehsan> man windows ru computeram daram va mikham ubunto ham nasb konam. tu zamani ke varede "Allocate Drive Space" dar zamane nasb misham, paieene panjere ye gozine hast be name "Device for boot loader installation".
<Nu^253r> yeki dige ham bood, yadam nist, vali onam filter nabod narcislinux
<narcislinux> Nu^253r: lol kolan fekonam fyde nadare akharesh hamashon filter mishan
<ehsan> nemidunam meghdaresho chi gharar bedam ke Boot Loader'e windows ham napare
<ehsan> Soalam ro tunestid bekhunid? :)
<Nu^253r> ehsan`'
<Nu^253r> boot loader windows mohem nist
<Nu^253r> chon ke to ba grub khodesh boot loader wiondows t miyare bala
<ehsan> ajab
<ehsan> pas ye entry baraye bootloadere windows ijad mikone tu khodesh
<Nu^253r> are
<Nu^253r> to stage 1.5 load mikone windows ro
<ehsan> dar nahaiat be nazaret man tu Combo-box'e marbut be "Device for boot loader installation", che partitionio entekhab konam?
<Nu^253r> MBR
<ehsan> man dishab ba koli dardesar tu windows server tunestam drive'hamo resize konam va kuchik konam
<ehsan> kholase fazaie khali be zur az drivam keshidam birun
<ehsan> kolan alan do drive 14G daram
<ehsan> kafie hajmeshun?
<everplays> bale kafie
<Nu^253r> kolan alan 14 gig khali dari ehsan ?
<everplays> hade aghal vase shooroo kafie
<ehsan> ok
<ehsan> merci, pas man ba ejazatun beram baraye nasbe Ubuntu 11.04
<Nu^253r> behtare drive home (/home) as root (/) joda bashe ehsan
<ehsan> :)
<Nu^253r> vali onjori ham mishe
<ehsan> merci az komaketun
<ehsan> rasti
<ehsan> rasti
<ehsan> ye soale dige
<Nu^253r> ehsan`' bepors soaleto nago ke soal dari
<ehsan> man tu net khundam ke gofte bud fazaye bishtario niaze be /home nesbat be / ekhtesas bedim
<Nu^253r> are ehsan
<ehsan> shoma ham ham aghideieed ba in nazar?
<Nu^253r> chon ke home tamame file haye khodeto tosh gharar midi
<Nu^253r> va az / bayad joda bashe
<Nu^253r> ham az nazare amniyati behtare ham az nazare boot va karaiye
<ehsan> man mikham intori faza ro taghsim bandi konam
<ehsan> 8G swap, 6G / , 14G /home
<ehsan> khube?
<Nu^253r> behtare /tmp va /var ham partition  motafaveti fashte bashan
<Nu^253r> vase /boot ham hamintor
<Nu^253r> chand gig ram dari?
<ehsan> 4G
<Nu^253r> khode ubuntu goft 8 gig na ?
<ehsan> vala enghadri tars daram az paridane Windows'am ke be marhaleie ANJAME partition bandim naresidam
<Nu^253r> khobe ehsan
<ehsan> ok
<Nu^253r> vali say kon ghabl az parttion bandi defarg koni
<Nu^253r> va az mbr va dade hat ham bacak up begiri
<ehsan> pas ba dashtane / , /home va swap mishe multiboot ubuntu dasht
<Nu^253r> are mishe
<ehsan> ok
<Nu^253r> grub to mbr nasb mishe
<ehsan> merci az komaketun
<Nu^253r> bad ba chainloader booter windows ro miyare bala
<Nu^253r> khahesh, piroz bashi
<ehsan> bye
<Hrezaei> سلام بروبتسچ
<Hrezaei> !
<Hrezaei> بچه ها؟!!
<ehsan> salam
<ehsan> Ubuntu nasb shod, ama boot nemishe
<ehsan> grub bala nemiad
<ehsan> boot loadere windows load mishe faghat
<ehsan> be nazaretun jahate nasbe grub az tarighe "sudo grub" tu mohite Live eghdam konam?
<ehsan> kasi nist javabamo bede?
<ehsan> :(
<ehsan> ok, miram tu roome english
<ehsan> bye
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
 * WhiteCrow1||AWAY is away: Gone away for now
<mehdi> salam beh hameh 1soal daram misheh 9.04 mostaghim beh 11.04 upgrade karda ? agar misheh misheh begin az koja DNLD konam ??
<MehrdadSComputer> salam
<MehrdadSComputer> mishe ye barname mesle "downloadmanager" to windows vase ubuntu11.04 moarefi konid
<janbarkaff> بابا چرا نميشه در سايت عضو شد
<janbarkaff> رفته ر.و اعصاب
<MehrdadSComputer> اگه ممکنه یکی منو راهنمایی کنه
<ehsan_> GRUB nasb nemishe, chikar konam?
<ehsan_> in dasturo tu mohite live mizanam:
<ehsan_> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media.......... /dev/sda
<ehsan_> mige FlexNet sectore in partiotion ro in-use dare
<ehsan_> ok, pas kasi matale nist az rahehale in mozu?
<narcislinux1> ehsan_: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/Grub2Help?highlight=%28grub%29 , http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/Grub2Howto/Recover?highlight=%28grub%29
<ehsan_> bekhoda 2 ruze daram ru in system amel kar mikonam
<ehsan_> khasteh shodam bas ke error mideo...
<ehsan_> omidvaram ke rahehale shoma moshkelamo hal kone
<ehsan_> merci
<Nu^253r> 2 rooz faghat?
<Nu^253r> man MBR computeramo pack kardam
<Nu^253r> ye hafte 24 saate roosh bodam ta baresh gardonam
<Nu^253r> :D
<tHr> salam doostan chetor mitoonam filmhaie ba format avi ro to brasero write konam ta to dvd player khanegi ham neshoonesh bede?
<tHr> lotfan rahnemaieem konid
<Nu^253r> tHr`' divex ro dvd player ha neshon midan
<Nu^253r> age divex hast neshon mide pas be sorate data write kon
<Nu^253r> age on nashod
 * WhiteCrow1 is back.
<Nu^253r> be mpg tabdil kon
<Nu^253r> bad dare vase dvd engar onjoir mishe burn kard
<tHr> Nu^253r: na formateshoon .avi hast pas bayad aval tabdilesh konam?
<Nu^253r> tHr`' dvd player divex nemikone?!
<Nu^253r> age mikhone write kon
<tHr> Nu^253r: yani age dvd player format divx ro poshtibani kone ba hamin formate .avi bezanam baz mikone?
<Nu^253r> tHr`' man ke hamishe inkaro kardam
<Nu^253r> to terminal bezan file name
<Nu^253r> bebini format videot chi hast
<tHr> Nu^253r: alan to win7 format filo neveshte .avi age be soorate data bezanam dvd player bazesh mikone?
<Nu^253r> tHr`' pasvande file mohem nist
<Nu^253r> formatesh chetoriye?
<Nu^253r> alan ba chi hasti win7 ya linux?
<tHr> alan linuxam
<tHr> Nu^253r: alan linuxam
<Nu^253r> ba terminal
<Nu^253r> boro to posheye filmat
<Nu^253r> bezan
<Nu^253r> file name
<Nu^253r> beja name esme fileto bezan
<ehsan> chera quassel irc esme user ha ro neminevise
<tHr> Nu^253r: in etelaato dad
<Nu^253r> tHr`'
<tHr> Nu^253r: 1.avi: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 720 x 400, 23.98 fps, video: DivX 5, audio: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (stereo, 48000 Hz)
<Nu^253r> video: DivX 5
<Nu^253r> divex hast
<Nu^253r> age dvd player to khone divex support mikone
<Nu^253r> ke jadida hame mikonan
<Nu^253r> be sorate data burn kon
<Nu^253r> va tahesho beband
<tHr> Nu^253r: tahesh chetori baste mishe?
<tHr> Nu^253r: in brasero khub write mikone?
<Nu^253r> man azash estefade nakardam tHr
<Nu^253r> man khodam k3b estefde mikardam
<tHr> Nu^253r: mamnoon dust aziz
<Nu^253r> alan az xfburn
<tHr> Nu^253r: kodom khube to linux?
<Nu^253r> harkodomo bahash hal mikoni tHr
<Nu^253r> man az gnome khosham nemiyad
<Nu^253r> az kde estefade mikardam
<Nu^253r> ta ghabl az 4
<Nu^253r> hala daram az xfce estefade mikonam ke kheili dosesh daram
<tHr> Nu^253r: rasti format filo to win7 chetori mishe tashkhis dad?
<Nu^253r> bastegi dare tHr
<Nu^253r> bazi file ha ba gerftan properties mishe fahmid
<Nu^253r> baziyaro na
<Nu^253r> ba ye hex editor age baz koni
<Nu^253r> age deghat koni mitoni bebini chiye
<Nu^253r> vali hame file haro nemishe ba in ravesh tashkhis dad
<Nu^253r> ye barnam emikhad ke man nemidonam chiye to windows
<tHr> Nu^253r: pas kollan to linux rahattare ba file name mishe fahmid!
<Nu^253r> in ye barnamast tHr
<Nu^253r> nemidonam vase windows in hast ya na
<Nu^253r> naradftam donbalesh
<tHr> Nu^253r: rasti age in file ro bekham to cd write konam bayad be che formati tabdilesh mikardam?
<Nu^253r> manzoret vcd hast tHr ?
<ehsan> salam
<Nu^253r> salam ehsan
<ehsan> khastam az kasaiee ke komak kardand ta man betunam Ubuntu ro nasb konam , tashakor konam
<tHr> Nu^253r: bale
<Nu^253r> ehsan moshkelet ba grub hal nashod?!
<ehsan> makhsusan az Nu^253r
<Nu^253r> tHr`' vcd ham formatesh mpg hast
<Nu^253r> ehsan`' man kari nakardam :)
<Nu^253r> kolan dvd ha ham mpg hastan,
<Nu^253r> vali laye haye mokhtalef
<tHr> Nu^253r: mpg chand ta hast mpeg1 va mpeg2 kodomesh?
<Nu^253r> google kon tHr
<Nu^253r> nemidonam
<Nu^253r> man be shakhse az vcd motonaferam
<tHr> Nu^253r: mamnun doost aziz
<Nu^253r> khahehs mikonam
<ehsan> ye soale koli ham daram
<ehsan> aya packhaiee ke download mishan ro mishe az jaiee bardasht?
<Nu^253r> yani chi?
<ehsan> packhaiee ke download va nasb mishan
<Nu^253r> manzoret ba apt-get ina migiri?
<ehsan> yani inke majbur nabasham ke ba har bar nasbe ubuntu , in pack'ha ro az aval download konam
<ehsan> mesle codec'ha va barnameha
<Nu^253r> ehsan`' soaleto motovajeh nashodam
<Nu^253r> manzoret az pack ha chiye?
<ehsan> software center tu ubuntu
<ehsan> unja ye seri barnameh list kardeh
<ehsan> ke mishe install ham kard
<ehsan> baraye install , download anjam mide
<ehsan> ok?
<Nu^253r> mikhay onairo ke dl mikone
<Nu^253r> nigarsh dari
<Nu^253r> ?!
<ehsan> bale
<Nu^253r> ehtemalan mishe
<ehsan> chon harchi fekr kardam, manteghi nist ke ba harbar nasbe ubuntu, bekhad adam una ro download kone
<ehsan> ok, merci
<ehsan> rooze khubi dashte bashid
<ehsan> bye
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax slam mide
<mmm> سلام
<mmm> می‌خواست‌م در مورد تُر Tor ب‌دون‌م
<mmm> کس‌ی هست ، راه‌نمایی کن‌ه؟
<mmm> quit
 * WhiteCrow1||AWAY is away: Gone away for now
<fvahid>  /names
 * WhiteCrow1 is back.
<TazeKar> salam
<TazeKar> kasi barnameye pipe ro  midoone az koja mishe gir Awod?
<TazeKar> az source forge nemishe download kard
<[1]Qubit> ??????????????????????
<somaye> RoozbehOnline: salam
<RoozbehOnline> salam
<somaye> RoozbehOnline: kuchik budan hasteye ubuntu ye zaf hesab mishe vasash
<somaye> ?
<RoozbehOnline> somaye: yani chi koochik boodan ?
<somaye> RoozbehOnline: fek konam ubuntu kolan 600 mege hajmesh
<somaye> RoozbehOnline: ubuntu ghavi tare ya ye os mese red hat ke hajmesh kheili bishtare
<RoozbehOnline> be oon nemigan haste
<RoozbehOnline> migan hajme ISO cd
<somaye> midunam
<RoozbehOnline> arzeshe ye distro ba hajme ISO sanjide nemishe
<somaye> RoozbehOnline: vali haste ham ru hajm asar dare dige
<RoozbehOnline> age bekhay injoori hesab konid ubuntu ba makhazenesh hodoode 7 8 ta DVD mishe
<RoozbehOnline> dar sani red hat vase karborde digeie
<RoozbehOnline> ubuntu vase ye chiz dige
<RoozbehOnline> oon bishtar vase server estefade mishe
<RoozbehOnline> ubuntu aksaran desktop
<RoozbehOnline> harchand noskheye server ham dare
<somaye> RoozbehOnline: pas redhat vase karaye barnamenevisi o karaye adi ziad monaseb nist?
<RoozbehOnline> mitoone bashe
<RoozbehOnline> vali be sarfe nist
<RoozbehOnline> chon age bekhayd ye systeme udate dashte bashid va update hashio begirid bayad lisence esh ro bekharid
<somaye> RoozbehOnline: mese in ke bekhay ye prozheye kuchiko ba RUP anjam bedi na?
<RoozbehOnline> oon joori nemishe moghayese kard
<somaye> RoozbehOnline: ok
<somaye> RoozbehOnline: gerftam
<RoozbehOnline> vali karai ke ba ubuntu mikonid ba red hat ham mishe
<RoozbehOnline> vali baraye dashtane ye systeme update pool bedid :D
<RoozbehOnline> age esrar be redhat darid mitoonid ba cent os ya fedora kar konid
<RoozbehOnline> mese ubuntu free update ham rayegan
<RoozbehOnline> vase poshtibani ham kolli forume linuxi
<somaye> RoozbehOnline: vase update win ham bayad pul dad
<somaye> RoozbehOnline: ama ma bedune pul dadan update mikonim
<somaye> RoozbehOnline: redhat intor nist?
<RoozbehOnline> shoma poole update e win ro hamoon aval midid
<RoozbehOnline> masalan 500 $
<RoozbehOnline> vali shoma redhat ro mikharid
<RoozbehOnline> 1 mah ham bash kar mikonid
<RoozbehOnline> bad az 1 mah baraye edameye poshtibani bayad pool bedid
<somaye> RoozbehOnline: in linuxam ke ya kolan rayegane ya khafan pul migire
<RoozbehOnline> somaye: linux mese win pool nemidid
<RoozbehOnline> shoma CD ya DVD ro mitoonid az net dl konid
<RoozbehOnline> ya az ye forooshgah be gheymat kheili kam masalan 4 5 $ bekharid
<RoozbehOnline> vali zamani ke khastid az poshtibanish estefade konid pool midid
<RoozbehOnline> maslan hamin ubuntu poshtibani dare
<RoozbehOnline> vali momkene shoma hich moghe poshtibani nakhayn
<RoozbehOnline> vase hamin poolesham nemidid
<somaye> RoozbehOnline: barname haye ezafa ro migi?
<RoozbehOnline> na
<RoozbehOnline> barnameh haye ezafi ham 99% open source va free
<RoozbehOnline> hastan
<somaye> RoozbehOnline: pas poshtibani chie?
<RoozbehOnline> masalan shoma ye server ba OS e ubuntu migirin
<RoozbehOnline> bad momkene natoonid khodetoon modiriat konid
<RoozbehOnline> ya tooye kar ye ja ba moshkel bar mikhorid
<RoozbehOnline> poole poshtibani midid ta yeki az oon sherkat biad komaketoon kone va moshkelo hal kone
<somaye> ok tnx alot
<RoozbehOnline> :)
<Qubit111> ÓäÇå¬ ?Ó? Ì? Ï??ç Ç? æå?ÔæÇÓç ?ç È?ç çÇ? áÇÑÓ? ÒÈÇæ ÈÇÔæ¿ ?Ó? ÕÏÇ? åæè å?Ôæèç!¿¿¿ çèèèèèèèèèèè?
<Qubit111> in opera ham ke farsi ro ghat neshoon mide.
<Qubit111> doostan laeghal 1ki 1chi bege, befahmam ba khodam harf nemizanam!?
<Qubit111> inbood anjemane irc shoma!?
<Nu^253r> Qubit111`' ?
<Nu^253r> mage hatman bayad harf zad
<Qubit111> pas bayad chikar kard?
<Qubit111> shoma chikar mikonid?
<Nu^253r> hichi kare khasi nemikonam
<Qubit111> man ba in irc ashnai nadaram, lotfan begid baraie chi hast inja??
<Nu^253r> mamolan vase soal porsidan va rahnami hastesh Qubit111
<Qubit111> pas kesi soali nadare va hame moondan ie ke soali kone bad hamegi baham javab bedan?!  :o
<Nu^253r> lozomi nadare kasi javab bede
<Nu^253r> kheili ham momken hast on nabashan
<Nu^253r> ba bnc ya znc on beshan
<Qubit111> ha in bnc ya znc chi bid  :D , baraie log kardane neveshtehast age 2rost hads zade basham?
<Nu^253r> na
<Nu^253r> bouncer ro google kon
<Qubit111> tnx Nu^253r.
<Nu^253r> khahehsh
<Qubit111> 1 soal: pas bnc yek no proxy hastesh baraie irc, nemidoonam 2orost motavajeh shodam?
<Qubit111> alan ke man bedoone bnc  oomadam ip man ro mishe did, va hack kard?
<Nu^253r> 184.154.95.104
<Nu^253r> inam ip to
<Qubit111> wow, baba khob shod firewall daram.
<Nu^253r> bnc ye vaset hast beyne to va server Irc Qubit111
<Qubit111> mamnoon Nu^253r iechizi emshab iad gereftim,
<Qubit111> vali eikash ino too http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/IrcGuide ham tazakor midadan.
<Nu^253r> khaheh mikonam Qubit111 :)
<Qubit111> makhsoosan ke inja mamoolan jaie baraie neshasthaie hacker ha, va mitoonan berahati computere 1nafar ro be zombie tabdil kanan.
<somaye> Qubit111: manzuret chie?
<somaye> Qubit111: bahs chie?
<Qubit111> dooste aziz shoma alan varede shodid,
<somaye> Qubit111: are
<Qubit111> man ba 1ki az bache ha alan dashtam sohbat mikardam.
<Qubit111> bezar barat copy\paste mikonam.
<Nu^253r> Qubit111`' bezaresh to pastebin.com
<somaye> Qubit111: khob man fek mikardam bache haye inja ahle in karaye khabisane nistan
<somaye> Qubit111: man montazeram
<Qubit111> bebakhshid 1lahze internetam ghat zad!
<somaye> Qubit111: ok
<Qubit111> somaye inja copy/paste kardam: http://pastebin.com/cbG0gzyR#
<somaye> Qubit111: tnx
<Qubit111> ghabel nadasht  :)
<Qubit111> darzemn , man naghoftam bachehaie inja inkare hastan ia nistan, vali belakhare harkasi be amniate khodesh ahamiat mide.
<Qubit111> mesle in mimoone ke adam dare khoonash ro bedoone ghoflo kelyd baz bezare.
<somaye> kheili az keshvara intoran
<somaye> bastegi be farhange mardom dare
<Qubit111> nemidoonam, vali oosoolan too har jameie chan nafar khalafkar peida mishe!
<Qubit111> doostan kesi client irc mishnase ke ba farsi moshkeli nadashte bashe? man ba opera oomadam, ba farsi mesle inke moskel dare!
<na3r> Qubit111, xchat
<Qubit111> tnx
<Nu^253r> kvirc ham javab mide
<Nu^253r> chatzilla ham bayad bede
<Qubit111> mamnoon, man ba windowsam , kvirc baraie windows hast?
<Qubit111> in opera khili khoob bood age farsi ro kamel support, mikard.
<Qubit111> rasti didid in firefox 4 chetori az zahere opera 11 taghlid karde?
<Nu^253r> are Qubit111 hast
<Qubit111> tnx
<Nu^253r> age ba windows miyay
<Nu^253r> mirc ham hast
<Qubit111> KVIrc-4.0.4-Insomnia.exe, mesle inke sazandash bikhabi dare.
<Nu^253r> in yekish insomnia nam dare
<Qubit111> motvaje nashodam, "nam dare"?
<Nu^253r> har release ye esme khasi dare
<Nu^253r> in yeki esmesh insomnia hastesh
<Qubit111> okey , midoonam, hamintori goftam bekahndim,  :D
<Nu^253r> kvirc ghablan khob bod
<Qubit111> alan ke gozashtam bara download, ba in sorate zaghart ie30' tool mikeshe ta download she, shaiad in userfriendly tar bashe?
<Qubit111> doostan shab khosh, bye  ;)
#ubuntu-ir 2011-05-21
<Soheil> hi there
<Soheil> I have a problem with installing Mono-2.6.1
<Soheil> I downloaded it to synchronise my skydrive with a folder in my ubuntu 10.10
<Soheil> Hello?
<alireza> سلام به همگی
<alireza> من امروز گنوم شل رو روی اوبونتو ۱۱.۰۴ نصب کردم. ولی بعد از اینکه کامپیوتر رو ریستارت کردم نمیتونم وارد اوبونتو بشم. چون توی لیتس یوزرها در صفحه لاگین یهیچ یوزری وجود نداره. کسی میتونی کمکم کنه؟
<alireza> دوستان کسی نمیتونه کمکم کنه؟؟
<mahdi> salam
<mahdi> mishe to tanzimate ubuntu kari kard ke fagat az kharte graphike onboard estefade kone ?
<everplays> mahdi, are, too tanzimat-e xorg mitooni set koni
<everplays> google koni peyda mikoni chetori
<need> salam
<need> salam
<need> hi
<need> how do i can install .tar.bz2 files in ubuntu 11.0 ?
<need> can any body help me ?
<ali_> salam be dostan mykham eclipse ro to 11.4 nasb konam rahnamaee lotfan
<ilius> ali_: salam, tu synaptic nist?
<ilius> ali_: internet ke dari tu ubuntu?
<ali_> bale internet daram
<ali_> vali to sinaptic nyst
<ilius> ali_: Reload bezan ye bar
<ilius> ali_: tu synaptic
<ali_> zadam vali nayomad
<ilius> ali_: che saria
<ilius> ali_: error nadad?
<ilius> ali_: Edit -> Repositories bebin dari?
<ali_> chera error mide ke baazi filha kamel nemishe
<ilius> ali_: Edit -> Repositories bebin dari?
<ehsan> to kde 4.6 bazi narmafzarha to systray iconeshoon ro neshoon nemide
<ehsan> masalan vlc ro neshoon nemideh
<ehsan> vali amarok ro neshoon mide
<ehsan> icon haro bala samte chap biron az panell neshoon mide
<ilius> ehsan: :-/ ye screenshot bezar
<ehsan> screenshot: http://irupload.ir/images/y7enawgav9pt2ym70rf.jpeg
<ilius> ehsan: خب جا نداره که دیگه کجا نشون بده :-D
<ehsan> جا نداره!
<ilius> ehsan: tray samte chape dige?
<ehsan> می خوام تو پانل باشه
<ehsan> بقل آیکون های دیگه
<ilius> ehsan: widget e "notification area" ro add nakardi be panel?
<ehsan> adde
<ilius> ehsan: koja?
<ehsan> hamoon to systray
<ilius> ehsan: bala samte rast?
<ehsan> are to panele
<ilius> ehsan: un ke indicator e
<ilius> ehsan: add widget bezan --> notification area
<ilius> ehsan: ba un app indicator fargh mikone
<ehsan> notification area nist vali notifications hast
<ilius> ehsan: migam ino ezafe kon, ajaba
<ehsan> nist aziz faghat oon hast
<ilius> ehsan: baghal hamun indicator (ke tu dayere neveshte i)
<ilius> ehsan: notification area nadare?
<ilius> :-/
<ehsan> vaghti miram to add widget notification area vojud nadare
<ehsan> yani hazf shode
<ilius> ehsan: nemidunam valla, az taghirate e jadid e ubuntu bi-ettelaam
<ilius> ehsan: are zaherab tray ya hamun notification area deprecated shode, vali hanuz kheili barname ha daran az un estefade mikonan
 * ilius che majarayi shode in ubuntu o unity o gnome-shell o tray o....
<ilius> everplays: dada to ham alan az gnome3 ba gnome-shell estefade mikoni?
<ehsan> hala man bayad besuzam o besazam!!
<ilius> ehsan: nemidunam vall, tu forum bepors
<everplays> ilius, na dude
<ilius> everplays: gnome2 ?
<ehsan> kde 4.6
<everplays> ilius, i3 :)
<ilius> everplays: ??
<ilius> everplays: i3 chie?
<everplays> ilius, window manager-e
<ilius> everplays: :-D
<ilius> everplays: nashnide budam!
<ehsan> to ruhe ubuntu. fedora 15 biad hamoon rooz nasbesh mkonam
<ilius> ehsan: desktop haye dige ro test kardi?
<ilius> ehsan: gnome2, gnome3, xfce
<ehsan> yani bara ye notif to kubuntu beram gnome!!!!
<ilius> ehsan: nagoftam boro jayi!
<ilius> ehsan: goftam test kardi ya na
<ehsan> khob maloome gnome 2 moshkel nadare
<ehsan> gnome 3 nadare
<ehsan> unity dare
<ehsan> xfce nadare
<ilius> ehsan: bejaye gnome-shell, unity dare
<ilius> ehsan: gnome3 ya ba gnome-shell ejra mishe ya unity
<ehsan> ubuntu indicator ro bardashte ja notification dorost karde
<everplays> ehsan, kar-e khoobi mikoni dude, kollan az ubuntu fasele begir
<ilius> ehsan: ke gnome-shell ro ham mishe nasb kard, vali tu gnome-shell ham tray auto-hide hast
<everplays> indicator az idea haye oon mark-e ahmagh-e
<ehsan> adam ebtekar mizane behtar kone na badtar
<ilius> ehsan: az unjayi ke kde mikhay, opensuse ro ham try kon
<ehsan> ba novele hal nemikonam
<ehsan> dam pare ms migarde
<ehsan> ba oon monosh
<ilius> ehsan: injuri bekhay be hame chi gir bedi hichi giret nemiad :)
<everplays> ehsan, age KDE mikhay pishnahad mikonam beri samt-e slackware
<everplays> ilius, +1 :D
<ilius> ehsan: vali khob, Chakra ham option e khubie
<ilius> everplays: :-D
<everplays> chakra SUCKS
<ehsan> sabyon chi
<ilius> everplays: to dige gir nade
<ilius> everplays: har chi begim yeki peyda mishe bege SUCKS
<everplays> ilius, dude! oona ham ye seri ahmaghan, fekr kon kollan gtk+ ro az distro hazf kardan ablaha
<everplays> :D oon ke 100%
<everplays> ehsan, sabayon kheyli unstable-e, dependency-hash ham eftezah-e
<ehsan> az itlay mikhad chi darad broon
<ehsan> broon =  biroon
<everplays> ilius, agha bache mardom ro chera be rahe KDE mikeshooni? :D
<ilius> everplays: baba khodesh mikhad KDE!
<ehsan> be rahe kde hastam
<ilius> everplays: :-D
<everplays> ilius, hmm, pas monharefe in ehsan :) komakesh nakon
<everplays> lol
<ehsan> az aval ke redhat dashtam ba kde boodam
<ilius> ehsan: jeddi nagir azizam, in everplays hamishe naghshe montaghed ro bazi mikone
<everplays> :D
<ilius> ehsan: anyway Chakra ro ye try bokon, bishtar ke bahash ashna beshi, badan mituni ba Arch swich koni
<ehsan> ro netbook arch nasb kardam bad nabood
<ehsan> vali az nazar package va baazi narmafzarhaye tejari mesle maya fedora be nazaram behtare
<ehsan> ham ye sherkate ghavi poshteshe
<ehsan> ham ke ba rpm rahat taram
<ehsan> rpm = rpm ha
<ilius> ehsan: Maya ro age linux ish ro dashte bashi, ru har linuxi mituni ejra koni
<ehsan> are vali dang o fang dare
<ehsan> ro arch rikhtam vlc va chnd ta narmafzar dige parid vali to fedora na
<ehsan> chun khodesh ye rpm dade biroon
<ehsan> khodesh = autodesk
<ilius> ehsan: deb o rpm ro ham mishe tabdil kard
<ilius> ehsan: alan maya2011 tu AUR hast
<ilius> ehsan: har chi bekhay tu aur peyda mishe
<ilius> ehsan: nabashe ham khodet mituni PKGBUILD benevisi bezari
<ilius> ehsan: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=37788
<ehsan> manam khodam beyne fedora va arch gir kardam
<ehsan> be nazar shoma beran arch nasb konam moshkeli nist
<ehsan> beran = beram
<ilius> ehsan: har 2sh ro dashte bash, bebin ba kodum rahat tari
<ehsan> to kde kodum behtare
<ilius> ehsan: baraye arch ke gnome o kde farghi nemikone
<ilius> ehsan: by default hich kodumo nadare
<ehsan> midoonam manzooram karaeishe
<ilius> ehsan: fedora ham vase har 2sh image dare
<ilius> ehsan: nemiunam manzuret chie
<ehsan> yani kodum ba kde paydartare
<ehsan> bastehash berooz tare
<ehsan> bug kamtari dare
<ilius> ehsan: kde ro ke tu har 2sh mishe dasht, bebin ba system e packaging e kodum rahat tari
<ilius> ehsan: arch be ruz tare
<ilius> ehsan: bug, bastegi be version e kde dare ke mikhay estefade koni
<ehsan> arch va fedora 15 kde 4.6.2 daran engar
<ilius> ehsan: beyne paydari va be ruz budan bayad ye taadoli ro entekhab koni (khodet), vali arch overally chize khubie
<ilius> ehsan: man tajrobeye ziadi ba fedora nadaram
<ilius> ehsan: ba kde ham kam kar kardam
<ehsan> are choon berroz resanisham rollinge dorost migam dige rolling migan!?
<ilius> ehsan: vali arch, ba vojud e rolling release budanesh, tuye tajrobeye man paydari e khubi dashte
<ilius> ehsan: faghat vaghti kar e mohem dashte bashi, nabayad bezani kolle system ro update koni, vaghti free hasti update mikoni, va age ham moshkeli pish umad (be ehtemale kam) ye search mikoni, foghesh ye configi chizi ro taghir midi dorost mishe
<ilius> ehsan: ye chizi ham yad migiri
<Omid> salaam
<KaVeH> من یه فایل
<KaVeH> access
<KaVeH> ویندوز دارم
<KaVeH> چطور بازش کنم؟
<KaVeH> فرمتش
<KaVeH> mdb
<KaVeH> هست
<KaVeH> تو لینوکس میشه مث ویندوز یه فایل رو مث همین فایل بزنی از اینترنت خودش پیدا کنه با چی وا کنه؟
<KaVeH> بگید دیگه
<KaVeH> نمی خوام برم ویندوز
<KaVeH> یافتم
<KaVeH> بذا
<KaVeH> mdb viewer
<KaVeH> بنصبم
<KaVeH> حالا اگه میشه بگید راهی هست تمام رکوردهاش یا قسمتی از رکورهاش رو کپی کنم؟
<KaVeH> *رکوردهاش
<KaVeH> waiting...
<KaVeH> loading...
<tHr> سلام دوستان
<tHr> کسی میدونه چطوری میشه بورسیه تحصیل تو دانشگا ه های خارجی رو بدست آورد؟
<tHr> لطفا راهنماییم کنید دوستان
<KaVeH> برو چنل بورسیه
<KaVeH> :)
<KaVeH> اونو شرکت می کنی
<KaVeH> من فقط میدونم
<KaVeH> یه امتحان برگزار میشه
<KaVeH> اگه قبول شی اعزام میشی
<KaVeH> :)
<tHr> KaVeH: چنل بورسیه کجاس؟
<KaVeH> شوخی کردم بابا
<tHr> کسی از دوستان اطلاعات کاملی تو این زمینه نداره؟
<moji> سلام
<moji> من ایکس رو آپدیت کردم بعد از بالا اومدن نه موسم کار میکنه نه کیبورد
<tHr> کسی نیست اطلاعات خوبی در زمینه گرفان بورسیه داشته باشه؟
<fvahid> lotfan farsi nanevisid
<ali_> salam dostan ubuntu 11.4 nasb kardam vaghti update manager ro faal mikonam akharesh mizane fail to download repository information
<ali_> chee dastor mifarmaeed
<ali_> dobare nasb konam  chon eclipse ham nasb nemishe
<ali_> anyone cant help
<ali_> nobody onlin?
<ali_> tank for your shairing by
<samira> kesi mitune raveshe partition bandi 11.4 ro behem bege?
<Qubit111> quit
<Qubit111> kesi midoone dastoore quit chjoori kar mikone
<Qubit111> HELP
<Qubit111> INDEX
<Qubit111>  /msg NickServ identify irc666110
<Qubit111> ohhhhhhhhh
<tmp1> qubil111, ba che barnamei kar mikoni?
<Qubit111> opera
<Qubit111> tmp1, chtor mage?
<Qubit111> dastoore quit: "/quit 'text'"
<tmp1> qubit111, bebakhshid didam javab nadadid manam yadam raft :)
<tmp1> qubit11, mese inke hal shod
<tmp1> qubit111, man fek kardam darbareye 1 client IRC porsidid :)
<Qubit111> na, man taze ba irc ashna shodam , daram felan yad migiram bahash kar konam, felan daram ba opera kar mikonam, vali baiad avazesh konam, chon farsi support nadare. anyway tnx
<tmp1> qubit111, age mikhay kheyli rahat ba tama serviceha kar koni, IRC, GTalk, and.... Pidgin nasb kon, besyar sadast, farsi ham support mikone
<Qubit111> 1nega behesh mindazam, mamnoon.  :)
#ubuntu-ir 2011-05-22
<kowalski> test
<kowalski_> test
<Mattew> doostan dorood
<Mattew> man nemitoonam register konam
<Mattew> help!
<Qubit111> salam, koja register koni?
<Qubit111> inja?
<Qubit111> Syntax: /msg nickserv REGISTER <password> <email-address>
<Mattew> na tooye forum
<Mattew> Qubit111: TOO FORUM
<Qubit111> Mattew: man too forum ozv nistam, bezar test konam.
<Mattew> ok
<Mattew> Qubit111: hamash irad az pass migire
<Qubit111> oof, sorat internet cheghad oomade pain, ie site nemishe baz kard, bara shoma ham hamintore.
<Qubit111> Mattew: are be manam too password gir mide.
<Mattew> Qubit111: nemidoonam chera intorie
<Mattew> Qubit111: bade 1 saal baaz shode register
<Mattew> Qubit111: hala ham ke intore
<Mattew> Qubit111: shanss nadaram mana
<Qubit111> Mattew: negaran nabash, age moshkel dashtebashe hatman dorostesh mikonan.
<Mattew> Qubit111: merc :)
<dark-sun> yo
<dark-sun|prg> !ping
<lubotu3> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<somaye> salam bache ha
<somaye> in ja kasi ba narmafzare team viewer ashna ei dare
<somaye> RoozbehOnline: AliTarihishoma ba in narmafzar kar kardid ta hala
<Qubit111> somaye1: are man kar kardam.
<somaye1> Qubit111: 3 ta gozine dare
<somaye1> ke yeki vase remote
<somaye1> yeki vase file transfer
<somaye1> yeki ham vase vpn
<somaye1> in vpn nemidunam vase chie
<Qubit111> etefaghan man ham faghad ba 2 ta gozine aval kar kardam, :D
<Qubit111> ta behal behesh tavajoh nakarde boodam, bazar man ie test konam.
<somaye1> :-D
<somaye1> ok
<somaye1> male to ham 3 ta gozine dare?
<Qubit111> na vase man 4 ta dare, "Remote support", "Presentation", "File transfer", "VPN"
<somaye1> vase man peresentation ye sarbarge
<Qubit111> hatman noskhash fargh mikone, noskhei ke man kar mikonam 5.1.9385
<somaye1> male man 6 e
<Qubit111> vpn ro mishe az manualesh fahmid chie, bezar man ie nega bendazam bebinam chejooriast.
<somaye1> ok
<Qubit111> ta oonjai ke fahmidam connection vpn baraie ijad shabake khosoosi hast bein 2 ta computer door az ham.
<Qubit111> in 2 computer ba connection vpn mesle 2 ta computer lan mishan.
<Qubit111> ke mitoonan file ha va printer haie ham digaro be eshterak bezaran, va kholase az manabe ham estefade konan.
<Qubit111> dar zemn in shabake daraie amniat balai ham hast.
<Qubit111> chon etelat be soorat ramz shode ersal mishan, va in az khosoosian protocole vpn hast.
<Qubit111> albate manzooram vpn teamviewer bood ha!
<somaye1> Qubit111: ok
<somaye1> Qubit111: tnx alot
<Qubit111> khahesh mikonam, vali rahandazish ro nemidoonam chejoorie!
<somaye1> eshkal nadare rush kar mikonam khodam
<Qubit111> doostan, irc password reset nadare?
<fvahid> Qubit111: bayad vase staff member ye pm bedi ta vastat password reset bede
<tmp1> salam*. az karbaran kasi mitune rahnamaei kone darbareye compile kardan az source?
<tmp1> *, dar 99% mavared be error miresam
<dark-sun> tmp1: 99% bekhatere ine k 1 package bayest nasb beshe
<tmp1> *, packagehaei me3 build-essential, automake, cvs subversion git-core mercurial, cmake,     ro system nasb hast
<tmp1> dark-sun, chetor mitunam ebteda check konam?
<dark-sun> tmp1: har barname package haye khase khodesh ro mikhad refigh, payam haye khata ro google kon
<dark-sun> tmp1: fekr nakonam rahi bashe, bayad 1 be 1 nasb konin ta vaghti k dige khataee nayad o compile she.
<tmp1> dark-sun, ye scripti hast be name "autodeb" ama ke khodesh dependencieha ro peyda mikone, ama natunestam bahash kar konam
<tmp1> dark-sun, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutoDeb
<dark-sun> tmp1: oon scripti hastesh k package .deb misaze va badesh nasbesh mikone.
<dark-sun> tmp1: va gooya azmayeshi (Experimental) ham hast
<tmp1> dark-sun, AutoDeb is an experimental script to completely automate compiling and installing software.
<dark-sun> tmp1: that's it. :)
<dark-sun> tmp1: che eshkali hast ba autodeb?
<tmp1> dark-sun, hich! peyghami nemide
<dark-sun> tmp1: chejuri ejrash mikoni?
<dark-sun> tmp1: kodum tozi hasti?
<tmp1> dark-sun, man vpn daram ama az sourceforg nemitunam in filo dl konam, shoma dastresi dari? ala fahmidam ke bayad in file nasb beshe: http://www.dtek.chalmers.se/~d3august/xt/dl/xtraceroute-0.9.1.tar.gz
<tmp1> dark-sun, 10.04
<dark-sun> tmp1: inja amade k proje makhtume shode, file ha ro ham jam kardan! yani kolan tatil!
<tmp1> dark-sun, vpn dari? chetor toonesti safhero bebini, man ba vpn ham natunestam
<dark-sun> tmp1: man ba jap didam alan :)
 * dark-sun proud to jap/jondo free anonymous client for every one
<tmp1> dark-sun, link mostaghim dari az jap :)
<dark-sun> :"
<tmp1> dark-sun, ba ejraye autodeb in erroro migiram "bash: ./autodeb: /bin/bash^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory"
<dark-sun> tmp1: inja ro didi? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutoDeb    --ghesmate Usage ro manzurame
<tmp1> dark-sun, didam, tavajoh nakardam :D alan mibinam
<dark-sun> tmp1: khoroji in dastor ro bezar ::
<dark-sun> ls -l autdeb.sh
 * dark-sun thinks about RTFM cliche...
<tmp1> dark-sun, ejraeih ;)
 * dark-sun : thank god :)
<tmp1> dark-sun, bisavat hastam, na unghadr :D
<dark-sun> tmp1: khube :)
<dark-sun> tmp1: in juri ejrash kon shayad rahat tar bashe: gksudo ./autodeb.sh --gnome
<tmp1> dark-sun, error mide, az tarighe gksudo
<dark-sun> migam age package .deb esh vasat mohem ni, hamun dependency ha ro raf koni, motmaen tare
<dark-sun> tmp1: che errori?
<tmp1> dark-sun, gksudo: unrecognized option '--gnome'
<tmp1> dark-sun, gnomeO nemishnase ;)
<dark-sun> tmp1: "sudo" ro bejaye "gksudo" bezan.
<dark-sun> man bayad beram, be har hal google behtarin dooste mast ;)
<dark-sun> bye every1
<nkh> salam
<tmp1> dark-sun, mamnun
 * dark-sun sare rahe raftan nkh  ro miboose
<dark-sun> tmp1: ghorbanet
<dark-sun> ;)
<nkh> pidgin akse buddy hamo update nemikone chikar konam ? kasi injuri shodE?
 * nkh is deltang for dark-sun!
<tmp1> nkh, salam
<nkh> tmp1: salam
<tmp1> *, AFK
<nkh> کسی مشکل نداشته ؟ پیدجین عکس افراد رو آپدیت نمیکنه ، همش قدیمیه رو نشون میده
<nkh> :|
<Nu^253r> nkh`' axesho pak kon
<Nu^253r> shayd javab dad
<nkh> Nu^253r: az koaj ? :-/
<Nu^253r> ~/.purpule inja bayad bashe
<Nu^253r> nkh`' to ghesmate icon
<Nu^253r> ~/.purple/icons
<nkh> Nu^253r: Found , Tnx :)
<Nu^253r> ok
<Nu^253r> :)
<tmp1> i'm back
<kita_> Hi , kasi az  gyachi  estefade mikone ?
<kita_> age az gyachi  estefade mikonid mishe server ro begin chie chon vase server irad migire
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> bache ha inja kasi ba python ashnaii dare?
<tHr> salam doostan age man bekham arch ro kenare ubuntu va windows nasb konam bayad grub ro ham khodam nasb konam ya khodesh nasb mishe?
<tHr> lotfan help konid
<tHr> doostan komak mikonid akhe alan daram ro onyeki systemam arch ro nasb mikonam!
<tHr> kasi javab soal mano balade?
<Nu^253r> tHr`' bastegi dare, vali dar heyne rah andazi mitoni behesh begi, kare khsi nist
<Nu^253r> shab khosh hamegi
#ubuntu-ir 2012-05-14
<jahangir> salam bache
<jahangir> kasi hast ?
<Knight-Rak> jahangir , na kasi nist :D
<jahangir> khobe
<jahangir> migam dadash man mikham ro opensuse 12.1 tsocks berizam
<jahangir> rikhtamam
<jahangir> ama vaghti mizanam to terminal tsocks firefox error GLIBC_2.15 ke not found hast mide
<jahangir> chiakr bayad bokonam ?
<jahangir> kasi inja tsocks rikhte tahala ?
<Knight-Rak> jahangir , man khodam tahala test nakardam vali ye niga be inja bendaz :http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,31857.0.html
<jahangir> damet jiz
<jahangir> migam khodet chetori socks config kardi ?
<Knight-Rak> jahangir , ghabeli nadasht , man aslan socks nmizanam
<jahangir> pas chetori az filtering rad mikoni ?
<ahmad_> سلام چه جوریه که از خود سایت فلش پلیر نمیشه فلش را دانلود کرد ولی از خود اوبونتو میشه؟
<ahmad_> اگر تحریم کرده این چه جوریشه؟
<mahdy> ahmad_: دیگه همه جا رو که نمیتونه
<ahmad_> چطور؟
<mahdy> ahmad_: منظور حواسش نیست
<ahmad_> فکر کنم بی بی سی فارسی گزاشته؟
<ahmad_> چه جوریه؟
<ahmad_> حقیقت داره؟
<ahmad_> mahdy با گناش میشه فیلم دید ؟ شما دیدین ؟
<mahdy> ahmad_: نه من نتونستم
<mahdy> ahmad_: زیاد قوی نیست
<ahmad_> جایگزینه دیگری وجود نداره؟
<ahmad_> mahdy ؟
<mahdy> ahmad_: نه دیگه . یا همون فلش اصلی یا گنش
<mahdy> ahmad_: اصلی مشکل نداره خیلی فقط آزاد نیست
<ahmad_> روش دیگری برای فیلمهایی که با فلش نشان داده میشود نیست
<ahmad_> mahdy
<centooos> http://xamin.ir/fa/
#ubuntu-ir 2012-05-15
<btral> salam man ye file daram
<btral> sort +1 -2 donors.data chekar mikone?
<saeede> salam kasi mitone  dar morede barnameye dining philosopher dar linux ba estefade az thread va semaphore bedon bonbast
<saeede> kamakam kone
<saeede> kasi mitone kamak kone
<centooos> saeede, vase ketabe system ameletone doroste?
<saeede> bale man code mikham ,ba thread ha dar linux
<saeede> sayti mishnasid ke betonam azash estefade kopnam va dastorate thread to linuxo befahmam
<saeede> centooos,shoma dar morede dastoratesh chizi midonid
<centooos> saeede, na moteasefane. faghat yadam omad to dars system amel ye chizay dashtiim . ama chizi yadam nis:)
<amirhossein> سلام به همگی
<amirhossein> اینجا کسی اوبونتو 12.04 نصب داره ؟
<abdoreza> salam
<amirhossein> دوستان برای نصب ساکس کسی راهی نمیدونه ؟
<dark-sun> sudo install socks
<dark-sun> :D
<iqson716> چه خلوت
<Knight-Rak> چه زیبا
<Knight-Rak> چه آرامشی داره
<iqson716> yadesh bekheir dingdangdong :D
<dingdangdong> oh iqson716!
<dingdangdong> iqson716: :**
<iqson716> salaaammm dingdangdong khoobi?
<dingdangdong> iqson716: :* salam azizam. xubam, xubi? che xabara?
<amir__> salam kesi inja ubuntu 12.04
<Guest86029> dare
<Guest86029> n makhzan ke migan e he dardi mikhore ?
<Guest86029>  n makhzan ke migan e he dardi mikhore ?
<Guest86029> کسی میتونه برنامه برای استفاده از ساکس روی اوبونتو 12.04 معرفی کنه ؟
<centooos> ،
<h0n3st> ‎everplays, Hey dude. How are you?
<everplays> hey h0n3st. not bad, what's up?
<h0n3st> ‎everplays, nothing special ;-) like every other days :-)
<esak> az dostan kasi inja php kar karde ?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-05-16
<hitman_> hi
<ilius> hitman_: hi
<turk> salam
<turk> haltun khube ?
<turk> Ke30 hast aslan ?
<turk> bale
<turk> Mamnun
<turk> :D
<turk> :)
<turk> www.tabriznight.هق
<turk> .ir
<turk> http://www.tabriznight.ir
<turk> http://www.tabriznight.ir/
<turk> http://www.tabriznight.ir
<turk> http://www.tabriznight.ir
<turk> http://www.tabriznight.ir
<turk> http://www.tabriznight.ir
<turk> http://www.tabriznight.ir
<turk> http://www.tabriznight.ir
<turk> http://www.tabriznight.ir
<turk> http://www.tabriznight.ir
<turk> http://www.tabriznight.ir
<turk> http://www.tabriznight.ir
<turk> http://www.tabriznight.ir
<turk> http://www.tabriznight.ir
<turk> http://www.tabriznight.ir
<dingdangdong> wtf?
<esak> #5hit
<esak> az dostan kasi inja php kar karde ?
<esak> salam nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: hi
<esak> #5hit
<ahmad> سلام اوبونتو بیشتر باگ داره یا کوبونتو ؟ لطفا اگر مطمعا هستید حواب بدین.
<ahmad> salam paydar tarin nosgeh az linux chi hast?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-05-17
<dark-sun> donbale ye rahi migardam to openoffice k code html rang ro begire o rang ro tahvil bede
<amir007> salam kesi mitone man ro rajebe font haye ubuntu 12.04 rahnemayii kone ?
<ramin> gimpe man baz mikham konam ejra nemikone?
<numb95> hi
<hadi> salam dostan, soali dashtam rajebe nasbe aircrack ki mitone komakam kone?
<hadi> kasi nis?
<numb95> hadi: salam moshkelet kojast?
<hadi> mamnon ke javab midin
<hadi> man besorate tar.gz dl kardam
<hadi> extract kardam
<hadi> make ro mizanam
<hadi> ye alame error miad
<hadi> :-?
<hadi> koja bedam error haro bebinin ?
<numb95> ls begir khooroojish ro bede
<numb95> paste.ubuntu.com
<hadi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/992979/
<hadi> befarmaied
<numb95> hadi: khoorooji "ls" directory ro ham bede
<hadi> yani chtori?
<numb95> to terminal ls bezan
<numb95> khoorooji sho bezar ro
<numb95> paste...
<hadi> man kheyli taze kar va IQ hastam
<hadi> man wget kardam dl shod
<hadi> bad tar zadam
<hadi> extrack shod
<numb95> khob
<hadi> bad cd zadam tosh raftam tosh
<hadi> alan tosham
<numb95> ls baladi ke?
<hadi> alan to folder air ls bezanam
<hadi> ?
<numb95> are
<numb95> ls /home/hadi/aircrack-ng-1.1
<hadi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/992984/
<hadi> befarmaied
<hadi> che konam alan ?
<numb95> aircrack to makhazem hasta
<hadi> search mizanam nemiare vase install
<hadi> aval onja search zadam
<numb95> hadi: daram download mikonam ta test konam
<hadi> to ubuntu software nayomad
<numb95> synaptic
<hadi> aziz momkene az version laptop man bashe ?
<hadi> az koja befahmam 64 hast ya 32 ke be shoma begam ?
<hadi> ya version haye dige
<numb95> chi?
<numb95> system ameletoon?
<hadi> are ya masalan 32 bit ya 64 bodanesho beshoma begam shayad az onja be shoma komak kone
<numb95> uname -a
<hadi> bebakhsh dadash chetori az poshe aircrack kharej sham
<hadi> :-?
<numb95> cd ..
<hadi> ba che dastori ?
<numb95> cd ba dota noghte
<hadi> 3.2.0-24-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 25 08:43:52 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<numb95> 32 bit
<numb95> i686
<numb95> i686 = 32 bit
<hadi> merci hala baz montazere komaketon hastam rajebe aircrack
<numb95> ذثافشقهد
<numb95> behtrarin rah ine
<numb95> sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<hadi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/992996/
<numb95> ino bezar
<numb95> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<hadi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/993000/
<hadi> befarma
 * AR_SOLi salam , man https gereftam , vaghti set mikonam , nemitoonam siteHaye httpe filtero beram , vaLi https haro filterasho rad mikone , dar zemn ba inke usero passo va authenticate midam , vaghti mikham avvalin safeye https ro baz mikonam , azam user pass mikhad , man ham ba proxye linux ham ba proxychain ham ba khode mozilla test kardam , hamashoon intoriye , albate inam begam ke ba proxyfire too windows in moshkelo nadaram , va hame k
 * AR_SOLi dar zemn vaghti varede https://youtube.com misham , nemitoone filmiro neshoon bede , lotfan ye nazari bedid , nemidoonam chikar bayad bokonam
<numb95> AR_SOLi: درود!شما تو انجمن بگرد یه تاپیک هست برای این موضوع اونجا رو بخون
<numb95> AR_SOLi: اگه حل شد که هبچ
<numb95> اگه نه بنویس میان و جوابتو میدن
<numb95> من زیاد تخصص ندارم
<hojjat> salam
<hojjat> khobid????
<hadi> salam dostan
<hadi> kasi hast ?
<hadi> :)
#ubuntu-ir 2012-05-18
<zz> ba salam  ye soal daram dar morede nasb g++ dakhele ubuntu
<zz> ba dastore[sudo apt-get install g++]  nemishe lotfan rahnamayim konid
<zz> kasi nist komak kone
<strnx> zz
<strnx> zz gcc ro nasb kardi?
<zz> na
<strnx> zz vaghti mizani apt-get install g++ che peyghami mide behet?
<zz> couldn't find package build-essential
<strnx> salam dark-sun
<dark-sun> strnx✪ salaaam :-***
<dark-sun> strnx✪ khoobi khoshkelam?
<strnx> zz☣ bezan apt-get update
<strnx> dark-sun☣ mamnon khodet khobi? che khabara?
<dark-sun> strnx✪ mersi, salamati, inja sharji shode
<strnx> dark-sun☣ ba isolated harf mziadam chand vaght pish goft sarbaz farari hasti?!
<strnx> dark-sun☣ delam baraton tang shode
<strnx> ba on khanom bad akhlaghe!!
<strnx> :D
<dark-sun> strnx✪ :D :D
<zz> avalesh dige sudo nazanam
<strnx> chera zz bayad bezani
<dark-sun> strnx✪ ma ham delemoon vasat tang mishe
<dark-sun> <3 <3
<strnx> dark-sun☣ hala rast has ya na?
<dark-sun> strnx✪ sarbaz farari k na, az sarbazi farari areee :D
<strnx> dark-sun☣ ye min brb man be yeja zang bezanam, :D
 * strnx bere be naja zang bezane gozarehshe sarbaz farari ro bede:D
<dark-sun> :)
<zz> bazam nashod ye seri az package haro nemitone download kone
 * dark-sun farar mikone...
<strnx> dark-sun☣ gharar shod khone bashi ke!!
<dark-sun> strnx✪ hame jaye iran saraye man ast ;)
<strnx> zz☣ /etc/apt/sources.list ino beriz to pastie.org
 * dark-sun eynak dudi mipushe o sibile masnueesh ro mizare... B-{
<strnx> sedatam bayad avaz koni dark-sun
<strnx> az ro sedat mishnasan
 * dark-sun ba eshare harf mizane :smiley gong: :-X
<strnx> dark-sun☣ hala ke onjori haraf mizani pas be in kheili varedi
<strnx> 15u
<dark-sun> strnx✪ ma ta intermediate pass kardim, darsemon be ina nareside :D
<strnx> dark-sun☣ az isolated khabar dari?
<dark-sun> strnx✪ vala na
<strnx> age nadari khabaret bedam?!
<strnx> :D
<strnx> dark-sun☣ mna har chand yebar ye shaye vasah dorost mikonam:D
<dark-sun> strnx✪ :) bede bede ;)
<strnx> ke az iran farar karde
<dark-sun> :D :D
<strnx> ya inke zan gerfte
<dark-sun> strnx✪ ey vaaaal
<dark-sun> :D
<strnx> to uuni kare siyasi karde rafte zendan
<strnx> ghachaghi shode farariye :D
<dark-sun> :))))
<dark-sun> strnx✪ naboodesh kardi pas :D
<strnx> dark-sun☣ chand vaght khabaresho gerftam prozhe vardashte bad ba ona mashghole
<dark-sun> strnx✪ proje chi gerefte?
<dark-sun> strnx✪ asp.net? :D
<zz> strnx,inkaro kardam hala bayad che konam
<strnx> az ina ke to uni midan
<strnx> linkesho bede behem zz
<dark-sun> strnx✪ :D ahaan
<strnx> dark-sun☣ na on ke reshtatsh barghe na compoloter ke
<zz> http://pastie.org/pastes
<strnx> zz☣ submito ro nazadi
<strnx> in linke koliye
<dark-sun> strnx✪ oonam narm afzara close source daran :)
<strnx> linke ekhtesasi behet mide vaghti mizani submit
<zz> submit nadare ke
<strnx> chera dare ha on paeen
<zz> http://pastie.org/3929115
<zz> bebakhshid tool keshid
<strnx> zz☣ sourcelistet ok hast moshkeli nemibinam alanb netam dare bazi dar miyare nemidonam che margeshe w8
<strnx> dark-sun☣ mikham debian nasab konam computeresh dvd nadare :/
<dark-sun> strnx✪ noskhe cd ish ro nasb kon, 300mb dare
<dark-sun> strnx✪ bezar baghiasho az net dl kone :smiley badjens: >:)
<dark-sun> strnx✪ migam ide ee va3 in dari? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/993668/
<strnx> dark-sun☣ hajme dl nadare
<strnx> vase sare jaram mikham
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> strnx✪ ru flash bezan az ru flash nasbesh kon
<strnx> /usr/bin/ld: note: 'MD5_Update' is defined in DSO /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.1.0.0 so try adding it to the linker command line
<dark-sun> strnx✪ balad nistam addesh konam, make chake halim nist
<dark-sun> :-S
<strnx> dark-sun☣ ino be command ld esafe kon
<dark-sun> strnx✪ commande ld ro nemijuram tu kodum file?
<strnx> to make bayd bashe
<strnx> dark-sun☣ makesho beriz to pastebin
<dark-sun> strnx✪ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/993729/
<dark-sun> strnx✪ in tu Makefile bud
<dark-sun> strnx✪ be 'LIBS = .... ' ezafe konam?
<dark-sun> 'MD5_Update'
<dark-sun> ?
<dark-sun> ya 'libcrpto'
<dark-sun> engar khodesh dorost shod :-o
<amirmahdi> hi
<strnx> sorry dc shodam dark-sun
<strnx> hi
<amirmahdi> کسی می تونه در نصب برنامه به من کمک کنه. من هر چی لیست ریپوزیتوری ها رو عوض می کنم نمی شه
<strnx> che barnameie amirmahdi ?
<amirmahdi> کلا با apt-get install
<amirmahdi> البته قبلا از روی یک ریپوزتوری لوکال یه سری نصب می کردم. الان می خوام از اینترنت نصب کنم نمی شه.
<sinaga> salam
<strnx> aval bezan apt-cache search
<sinaga> man taze Ububtu ro nasb kardam ye soalaie daram
<strnx> bebin on filoe ro kle mikhay dare
<strnx> ya ba aptitude search
<strnx> inam mishe
<sinaga> ?
<amirmahdi> منظورت اینه اسم برنامه رو درست می زنم؟ آره درسته مطمنم. مشکل از لیست ریپوزتری هاس
<strnx> update kon khob amirmahdi
<strnx> bezan apt-get update
<strnx> sinaga☣ soalet chiye? soaleto bepors
<strnx> !ask | sinaga
<lubotu3> sinaga: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sinaga> چطوری میتونم فضای دیسکی رو که به سیستم اختصاص دادم عوض کنم
<sinaga> ؟
<strnx> amirmahdi☣ /etc/apt/sources.list ro beriz to pastie.org va linkesho baram befrest
<strnx> ba gdisk sinaga
<strnx> fdisk *
<strnx> ya cfdisk
<strnx> ya barnamye gparted sinaga
<amirmahdi> http://pastie.org/3929271
<sinaga> mamnoon emtehanesh mikonam
<strnx> amirmahdi☣ ubuntu version chand ro dari
<amirmahdi> 3.2
<AmirHossein> salam
<sinaga> bar name haie ke download mishan file shoun koja miran? aya mitonam file shouno jabe ja konam ?
<AmirHossein> kesi inja hast ke javab man ro bede?
<strnx> sinaga☣ manzoret onaiye ke ba apt-get nasb mikoniye
<strnx> AmirHossein☣ ubuntu 3.2 nadarim
<strnx> AmirHossein☣ soalet chiye?
<amirmahdi> ubuntu server
<strnx> !ask | AmirHossein
<lubotu3> AmirHossein: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<AmirHossein> salam
<AmirHossein> mamnonam az pasokheton
<AmirHossein> man ta be hal az kanale estefade nakarde bodam
<AmirHossein> ghasdam faghat in bod ke in ja ro test konam
<AmirHossein> mamnonam az pasokh
<sinaga> oun barname haie ke  ba Software Center download mishan
<AmirHossein> Ok
<strnx> sinaga☣ mamolan miran to /usr/bin ya /bin
<strnx> amirmahdi☣ bayad ye chandta khat az to /etc/apt/source.list ro uncomment koni
<strnx> sinaga☣ chera bekhay jabejashon koni?
<sinaga> strnx akhe jaye kafi (fazaye disk) nadaram
<strnx> sinaga☣ in ke melse windows nist ke bekhay copy koni ke
<strnx> sinaga☣ ye df -h begir
<strnx> dobare partition bandi koni
<strnx> cheghad be / va chegha be /home ekhtesas dadi?
<sinaga> strnx* 5.5 be home dadam 3.5 ham be Swap
<strnx> be / (root) chi?
<strnx> be on chandta dadi
<sinaga> bebakhshid manzoram az home hamoon (/) root bood
<sinaga> hamon 5.5
<amirmahdi> @strnx: ?
<strnx> be /home chandta sinaga
<amirmahdi> man ubuntu server daram
<sinaga> nemidona, chetori bayad peiydash konam?
<strnx> sinaga☣ bezan df -h
<h2010n> ☣
<sinaga> zadam khob kodomesho wasat be khonam?
<strnx> amirmahdi☣ ino bebin http://pastie.org/3929337
<strnx> onike zade /home
<strnx> amirmahdi☣ repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<sinaga> nadare
<sinaga> faghat inaro dare
<sinaga> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on /dev/sda4       5.4G  3.7G  1.5G  71% / udev            1.5G  4.0K  1.5G   1% /dev tmpfs           605M  948K  605M   1% /run none            5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock none            1.5G  488K  1.5G   1% /run/shm /dev/sda7        32G   16G   17G  48% /media/2A4449CC44499C07
<sinaga> ?
<sinaga> chikar konam?
<sinaga> kasi jawabamo mide?
<strnx> sinaga☣
<sinaga> bale?
<h2010n> U+00A9
<h2010n> ©
<h2010n> &#631;
<sinaga> yeki beamn ye jawabe doros hesabi bede!!!!!!!!!
<sinaga> fazaye ekhtesas dade shodeye partishen haro chetori mitonam taghir bedam
<sinaga> ba GParted Partition Editor mishe?
<dark-sun> kasi midune chejuri mishe ye daemon ro tu arch run kard?
<dark-sun> :-S
<h2010n> Ï 
<h2010n> Leila kojayi???
<dark-sun> doostan kasi centos nasb dare?
<hoomanutd99> حداقل سیستم برای نصب ابونتو چیه؟
<dark-sun> pc
<dark-sun> :D
<arash> salam
<arash> kesi hast ke chandta soal beporsam
<arash> ?
<arash> نبود؟
<Milad_AS> che hava garme :D
 * dark-sun ye parch sanich mirize ro Milad_AS ...
<Milad_AS> hade aghal ye jok begid bekhandim :D
 * dark-sun shoots Milad_AS in the head and laughs... 
<mahfam> salam
<Milad_AS> bache ha barname bara record screencast chizi soragh darid ?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-05-19
<AliTarihi> Rosha: ping!
<Rosha> AliTarihi: pong
<AliTarihi> Rosha: انجمن مرگ خاصیش هست ؟
<AliTarihi> من مدتیه هی خطا می گیرم ازش ...
<AliTarihi> ÛµÛ°Û´
<AliTarihi> -.-
<Rosha> AliTarihi: na moshkeli nadare
<AliTarihi> عجیبه
<Rosha> AliTarihi: vase man ok e
<AliTarihi> پس چرا  همه ۵۰۴ ها سهم منه!
<Rosha> in bug kheili gozaresh shode too forum
<Rosha> vali man ta hala 504 nadidam
<AliTarihi> همم
<AliTarihi> پس اینطور
<AliTarihi> احتمالا ارتباط من اینطوریه...
<AliTarihi> حداقل از یکی از جاهایی که وصلم!
<AliTarihi> Rosha: الا یاران اوبونتو/ چه وضع افتاده ام با او/ به فرومی روم لینکن / به پانصدها  شود هر سو! :P
<AliTarihi> لیکن*
<Milad_AS> bache ha chetor mishe pm-suspend ro ba cron run card ?
<korn_> .
<korn_> .
<korn_> kesi hast? :S
<numb95> no question?
<numb95> کسی به کمک احتیاج نداره؟
<centooos> numb95, az soalaye nader bod :)
<numb95> centooos:  بیکار بودم اومدم ببینم کسی مشکلی نداره :D
<centooos> numb95, ina bibin az bikary daray :)  http://iranclassicvw.ir/vw/?p=1029
#ubuntu-ir 2012-05-20
<hamid> با سلام
<Guest89431> من نسخه جدید اوبونتو را روی دل 1525 نصب کرده ام.
<Guest89431> اکنون گزینه هایبرنیت را فعال نموده ام
<Guest89431> اما مشکل اینجاست که وقتی لپ تاپ را هایبرنیت می کنم، به طور طبیعی خاموش می شود
<Guest89431> اما زمانیکه مجددا اوبونتو را اجرا می کنم، هیچ اثری از کارهای قبلی انجام شده نیست. ظاهرا هایبرنیت، باعث شات دون می شود؟
<Guest89431> می توانید کمک کیند این مشکل را حل نمایم؟
<Guest89431> با تشکر
<persian007> salam
<persian007> saaaalaaam ye soal daram!
<persian007> donbale ye filter shekanam.. bejoz your freedom chi hast?
<mohammad6006> @salam
<mohammad6006> aga to ssh mikham ye code ro toye file ha search konam
<mohammad6006> az dastore greb estefade mikonam
<mohammad6006> vali current directory ro search mikone
<h0n3st> ‎maleknet, yani che?
<mohammad6006> chikar konam sub directory ham search beshe?
<h0n3st> ‎mohammad6006, ba ssh vasl shodi be ye server bad mikhay ba grep search koni?
<mohammad6006> h0n3st: yes
<h0n3st> ‎mohammad6006, ya mikhay ba dastoor e ssh dastoor e grep run koni?
<mohammad6006> h0n3st: hamon avvali
<h0n3st> ‎grep "THE WORD" -R
<mohammad6006> h0n3st: ejra kardam javab nadad bayad permisione khasi dashte bashan directory ha?
<h0n3st> ‎mohammad6006, aga natooni to folder ha beri ( permission rx ) nemitooni dakheleshoon ra ham search koni
<mohammad6006> chera khodam ke mitonam beram
<mohammad6006> h0n3st: albatte on chizi ke man search mikonam yek code php hast
<mohammad6006> nemidonam fargh mikone ya na
<h0n3st> ‎mohammad6006, nabayad farq bekone
<h0n3st> ‎grep "test" ./ -R -n --color
<h0n3st> ‎mohammad6006, grep "test" ./ -R -n --color
<mohammad6006> alan on dastore ghabli ro ejra kardam
<mohammad6006> felan hichi pasokh nadade
<mohammad6006> montazeram bebinam chi mishe
<mohammad6006> grep: ./logs/traffic.html/.md5sums: Permission denied
<mohammad6006> h0n3st:  errore bala ro dad
<mohammad6006> h0n3st:  moshkele aslie man midoni chie? ye code virus oftade ro server ke file haye index ro alode karde
<mohammad6006> h0n3st: hala mikham to server kollan on code ro peyda kone va delete kone
<mohammad6006> h0n3st: felan ke to peyda kardanesh moshkel daram
<mohammad6006> aslan in dastore grep ro ejra mikonam hichi javab nemide
<h0n3st> ‎mohammad6006, eshtebah mizani ye chizi ro. aval ye test beszan bebin mitooni ye file ro toosh search koni
<mohammad6006> h0n3st: be akhare code *.php ezafe kardam ke ye kam mahdodesh konam
<h0n3st> ‎*.php ra bezar too "
<h0n3st> ‎mohammad6006, aga nazari too " qabl az ejraye dastoor pardazesh  misheh
<mohammad6006> h0n3st: are alan donbale ye code dige gashtam peyda kard
<mohammad6006> h0n3st: vali alan donbale ye codi gashtam ke dakhele folder bod az -R estefade kardam peyda nakard
<h0n3st> ‎mohammad6006, shoma boro to folderi ke az hame balatareh az oonja bezan bebin kar mikoneh?
<h0n3st> ‎grep "test" /MY-TOP-FOLDER -R -n --color
<mohammad6006> h0n3st: be jaye my top folder chi benevisam alan?
<h0n3st> ‎mohammad6006, addressi balatarin folderi ke toosh mikhay search koni
<mohammad6006> h0n3st: htdocs bayad bashe dige
<mohammad6006> h0n3st: dastoro ejra kardam ye khat raft paiin hichi naneveshte khalie in yaani inke dare search mikone ya chi?
<h0n3st> ‎are
<Guest75513> salam man to nasbe ubuntu moshkel daram
<Guest75513> mishe komakam konid
<Guest75513> plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<ramin> to terminal chizi k nasb mikoni...bad mitoni koja chek koni k nasbe ya na??????/
#ubuntu-ir 2013-05-13
<Mina> route چجوری توی عذعدفع
<Mina> توی ابونتو
<dariush> ping dariush
<btral> salam
<btral> kasi midone anacron chi hast va ba cron che farghi dare?
<Mina> salam rouet kardan ip toye ubuntu chejoreye
<anoNxeRo> ip route add default via x.x.x.x
<anoNxeRo> Mina, injori beja x.x.x.x ham ke faghat kafiye ip ro bezari
<Mina> na bebin man 2ta karte shabake daram
<Mina> yeki ip 172.21.1.5 netmask 255.255.255.0
<Mina> yeki 192.168.1.5 netmask 255.255.255.0
<Mina> ke in internet hastesh
<Mina> bayad ye route baraye 172.21.1.5
<Mina> benevesam ke hamzaman ham internet dashte basham ham lan dakheli
<Mina> toye win injore mezadam javab medad
<Mina> rouet add 172.0.0.0 mask 255.0.0.0 172.21.1.1 -p
<Mina> ino ke mezadamham net dakheli dashtam ham internet
<Mina> vali tiye ubuntu namedonam chejore amal konam
<anoNxeRo> Mina, w8
<Mina> bale
<anoNxeRo> sabr kon
<Mina> ok
<anoNxeRo> ip addr add 172.21.1.5/24 dev eth0
<Mina> che
<Mina> rote bayad 172.21.1.1 bashe
<Mina> ino bezanam j mede
<anoNxeRo> are
<Mina> nadad
<anoNxeRo> bezan ifconig
<Mina> safhaye help route meyad bala
<anoNxeRo> ba sudo bayad bezani onaro
<Mina> ba karbare rootam
<Mina> etho 172.21.1.5
<anoNxeRo> Mina,
<Mina> bale
<anoNxeRo> Mina, zadi ifconig chi dad behet?
<Mina> eth0 172.21.1.5
<Mina> eth1 192.168.1.107
<Mina> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:e0:4d:05:c0:43             inet addr:172.21.1.167  Bcast:172.21.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Mina> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 8c:89:a5:98:3a:66             inet addr:192.168.1.107  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<anoNxeRo> ok Mina
<anoNxeRo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<anoNxeRo> Mina,  ba ip table inkaro mitoni bokoni
<Mina> balad nestam
<anoNxeRo> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<anoNxeRo> Mina, in dota link ro bekehon
<anoNxeRo> behet mige
<Mina> ok
<anoNxeRo> Mina, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Mina> chejoriroute ha ke dadam bebenam
<Mina> mesle route print win
<Mina> ?
<anoNxeRo> na
<anoNxeRo> ba hamon dastore iptable
<anoNxeRo> yechi dare vase neshon dadan
<Mina> ok
<Mina> mer30
<saeid> salam
<princef> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,65262.0.html
<athuram> ssalam
<athuram> من بعد از نصب اوبونتو ویندوزم بالا نمیاد چرا؟
<athuram> سلام
<marandi> bache ha komak khaheshan dige moondam , ye centos daram ba directadmin az yek ip khas na ssh mishe zad na apache kar mikone na 2222 directadmin ! tcpdump kardam packet ha mirese ta server vali az oon be bad nemidoonam chi mishe , iptable ro disable kardam radif nashod , kasi mitoone komak kone ?
<amir_1> salam dostan
<amir_1> hich kas on nist ?
<amir_1> bax
#ubuntu-ir 2013-05-14
<amir_1> salam dostan
<amir_1> kasi on hast ?
<amir_1> hey guys
<amir_1> are you there ?
<alocer> salam kasi midoni chejori fonte firefox ro mishe repair kard  ?
<amir_1> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2013-05-15
<ahmadb> salam , linke soalam injast , lotfan rahnamei konid         http://tny.cz/dfc4ec3f
<Mahsa> salam
<Mahsa> key  FN chejori faal konam
<Mahsa> ???????????????
<Mahsa> kasi nist j bede
<Mahsa> fn
<Mahsa> yeki peda namishe j maro bede
<emadsmart> Mahsa salam
<emadsmart> <Mahsa>
<Mahsa> salam
<psyatw> salam Mahsa_
<globalmemo> ping alabd
<alabd> globalmemo: salam
<statues0> bargard javacoder
<adib> salam
<adib> man dar hale config driver video cartam hastam
<adib> az ro in link
<adib> http://eternalvoid.net/tutorials/linux-optimus-gt650m/
<adib> k be in khat comand residam ama kar nemikone
<adib> mkdir -p ~/src
<adib> in comand kojad directory misazeh ?
<adib> what's the meaning of this command ?
<adib> mkdir -p ~/src
#ubuntu-ir 2013-05-16
<misam> salam
<misam> kasi inja hast?
<misam> dostan chandta soal daram
<misam> kasi hast j bede?
<misam> کسی نیست؟
<amir_1> hi
<misam> دوستان لطفا کسی هست بگه
<misam> salam
<amir_1> man hastam :)
<misam> amir jan hasti?
<misam> khob hasti?
<amir_1> bale befarmaeed
<amir_1> tnx
<misam> doste aziz man ie barname neviso tarahe webam
<amir_1> khob
<misam> 15 sale ro windowsam
<misam> belakhare tasmim gereftam beram ro linux
<amir_1> khob
<misam> bad az tahqiqam ubunto ro entekhab kardam
<misam> vali chandta soal baram matrah shode
<misam> in LTS faqat farqe6 to support tolani6e?
<misam> yani baqie noskheha stable hastan?
<misam> ya azmaie6ian?
<amir_1> are bebin ubuntu alan 12.04 lts hast
<amir_1> na azmayeshi nistan
<amir_1> vali onaee ke LTS daran supporteshon 4 sale hast
<amir_1> vali baghieshon 1.5
<misam> mani ke kolan hamechim update kodom vasam monaseb tare?
<amir_1> bezar intori begam
<amir_1> to mikhai toye linux herfeee beshi ?
<amir_1> ya mikhai faghat testesh koni ?
<misam> befarma
<amir_1> kodom ?
<misam> na alan 1 mahe 12 LTS ro test kardam
<misam> dg mikham kolan beram ro in
<amir_1> ok
<amir_1> pas boro to kare debian
<misam> vali migam 13.04 ba6e behtare ya in?
<amir_1> bebin be nazare man boro debiano nasb kon
<amir_1> ham kheili stable tare
<amir_1> ham kheili behtar az ubuntu
<amir_1> ubuntu va debian mesle pesaro pedar mimone
<amir_1> baraye kasi ke mikhad az linux herfeee estefade kone
<misam> az lahaze UI o UX ubuntu migan behtare
<amir_1> behtare bere ba debian kar kone
<amir_1> na
<misam> ajab
<misam> 6enide bodam inaro
<amir_1> jofteshon bastehaye narm afzarisih mesle hame
<misam> vali tarsondanam
<amir_1> vali debian stable tare
<amir_1> chera
<amir_1> ?
<misam> ke ziad karbari jalebi nadare debian
<amir_1> bebin mitoni postehaye dg ham rosh nasb koni
<amir_1> are yekami ubuntu khosh gel tare
<misam> aha
<misam> pas faqat bahse zahere
<amir_1> vali to age mikhai herfee bashi nabayad in chiza barat mohem bashe
<misam> intor mohem nis
<amir_1> are
<misam> man fek karam to kar baha6 aziat kone
<amir_1> na on tori nist
<misam> manzoram nasbe bastehas
<amir_1> postash genome
<misam> mese redhat ke hama6 bayad command bedi
<amir_1> bash rah miofti
<misam> pas intor
<amir_1> na
<amir_1> mesle onam nist
<amir_1> be nazare man ye kari kon
<amir_1> ye vitrual bax nasb kon
<misam> bego
<amir_1> bad rosh debiano nasb kon
<amir_1> bash kar kon
<amir_1> age didi bash moshkeli nadari nasbesh kon ro pc
<misam> yani teste6 kon
<misam> konam
<amir_1> are
<amir_1> vali fekr nakonam moshkel bash peyda koni
<amir_1> ok ?
<misam> harfet doroste
<misam> behtarin rah test az vm has
<amir_1> to ubuntu vm polie
<amir_1> behtare vitrual bax nasb koni
<amir_1> chon free ye
<misam> az lahaze support chi? debian mese ubuntu supporte6 khobe
<misam> vm ubuntu ro daram
<amir_1> are
<amir_1> ok
<amir_1> ham supportesh khobe
<amir_1> ham narm afzar
<amir_1> beporsi bishtare harfee ha debian kar mikonan
<misam> ok. vaqean mamnoon
<misam> lotf kardi
<amir_1> kari nakardam :)
<amir_1> khosh bashi
<amir_1> bye
<misam> u2 doste aziz. bye
<misam> salam kasi hast?
<misam> chandta soal da6tam
<misam> alo
<Amirr> کسی میدونه آی پی پروکسی فیلتر شکن جوندو را باید چی وارد کنیم ؟
<Guest9228> salam
<Amirr> http://goo.gl/focdl
<Amirr> سلام کسی آی پی پروکسی فیلترشکن جوندو را میدونه ؟
<kkm> khb
#ubuntu-ir 2013-05-17
<kkm> kasi ast
<ali> salam dostan ye soal darbareh linux server dashtam
<ali> kasi mitone komak koneh
<emadsmart> lubotu3 salam
<emadsmart> hi
<emadsmart> lubotu3 hi
<emadsmart> ubuntulog_ salam
<tHr> salam
<tHr> kasi proxy shabihe proxifier vase ubuntu mishnase?
<tHr> ke ham https va ham socks ro poshtibani kone
#ubuntu-ir 2013-05-18
<ramin> man your freedom nasb kardam inam nasb kardam (sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre) chetori to trminal run konam???
<ramin> chetori set konam your freedomo
<ramin>  sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<ramin>  ba in nasb kardam vali to terminal ejra nemishe
<anoNxeRo> java bezan bayad ejra she
<ramin> ba onam zadam nemisge
<ramin> java -jar freedom.jar
<ramin> ba in mizadam ejra mishod vali alan nemishe
<Nima__> Salam dostan ye soal dashtam
<Nima__> man mikhastam ubuntu 10.04 LTS ro be ubuntu 12.04LTS upgrade konam
<Nima__> onam az tarighe live CD
<Nima__> ama moshkel injast ke vaghti CD ro mizaram, gozineye upgrade ghiere fale
<Nima__> rahi baraye hal in moshkel hast?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-05-19
<hamidi> سلام
<hamidi> agha inja kasi ba DVR Card kar kardeh?
<htb> salam
<htb> haji chetori mishe ba tor kar kard?
<htb> kasi hast?
<rezaa> Hi, this is just a test!
<Melissa-> :|
#ubuntu-ir 2014-05-13
<farhad> soal dastori benevisid ke karte shabake ra stop&star konad???
#ubuntu-ir 2014-05-14
<Vahid> سلام دوستان من برای اولین باره که به طور جدی می خوام فقط و فقط دیگه با لینوکس کار کنم ولی متاسفانه عملا هیچ چیزی بلد نیستم
<Vahid> ممکنه مرجعی بهم معرفی کنید که بتونم به صورت ریشه ای با هاش اشنا بشم؟؟؟
<Vahid> از نصب نرم افزار گرفته تا کد های خود لینوکس
<Vahid> ؟
<Vahid> !؟
<Vahid> عزیزان کسی میتونه راهنمایی بکنه؟
<morilog> salam kasi hast betoone moshkele mano hal kone? http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,91257.0.html
<saman> help
<saman> help
<rollingping> سلام. سوال: « چرا اوبونتو 64bit نصب نکنم؟ »
<rollingping> جالبه! برای 13.10 قرار بوده نسخه‌ی 64bit بشه recommended !
<rollingping> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Canonical-Might-Recommend-64-bit-Ubuntu-13-10-Instead-of-32-bit-378038.shtml
#ubuntu-ir 2014-05-15
<arash_> ba salam
<arash_> سیستم دبیان من بعداز آپدیت
<arash_> linux-headers
<arash_> دیگه بالا نمیاد
<arash_> و kernel panic میده
<arash_> کلی جست وجو و تست زدم ولی انگار نه انگار
<arash_> اصلا درست نمیشه
<Azitrex> arash_, emrooz umadi kargah ?
<Azitrex> events.karajlug.org/events/7 arash_
<arash_> man?
<Azitrex> areh dg
<arash_> na man nabudam
<arash_> hala rahe hali nadarin vase in moshkel
<arash_> kasi nis rahnamaii kone?
<fafa_> hi everybody
#ubuntu-ir 2014-05-17
<Vahid> سلام دوستان :) می تونید من رو راهنمایی کنید؟
<masoud_> slam
<masoud_> ki hast
<masoud_> dostan man?
<masoud_> hastid
<masoud_> ki hast
<masoud_> Azitrex
<masoud_> yottanami
<masoud_> ashkan
<masoud_> ei khdoa
<Azitrex> ?
<hadi> salam
<hadi> kasi hast?
<hadi> ye soal dashtam khedmate doostan
<hadi> alo
<hadi> kasi nabood?
<Azitrex> ?
<Azitrex> hadi, hasti ?
<hadi> are
<hadi> agha dastet dard nakone
<Azitrex> hadi, ino ye negah bendaz ba IRC bishtar ashna beshi http://gg.gg/IrcBehavior
<hadi> belakhare yeki peyda shod :D
<hadi> bale chashm
<Azitrex> :)
<hadi> mishe alan be man komak konid?
<Azitrex> dar che moredi?
<hadi> man ye vps linuxi ba os centos daram
<hadi> hardam por shode bood
<hadi> darkhast dadam ezafash konan
<hadi> alan ezafe shode vali baraye in ke be masire / ezafe beshe engar bayad partition bandi konam
<hadi> ye meghdar khoondam vali kamel motevajeh nashodam
<hadi> az in ke eshtebah konam ham mitarsam chon roo server kolli moshtary darim :D
<hadi> man ino khoondam
<hadi> http://community.spiceworks.com/topic/191455-add-extra-hard-drive-centos
<Azi> DC shudam
<Azi> hadi, be poshtibani begoo barat anjam bedeh
<hadi> anjam nemidan
<Azi> hadi, chera ?!
<hadi> Azi: akhe kollan bahashoon be moshkel khordim va savadesh ro ham nadaran
<Azi> hadi, az wht ha gerefti ??
<hadi> wht?
<Azi> hadi, webhostingtalk.ir
<hadi> are :D
<Azi> hadi, kodom foroshandast ?
<hadi> persianvds.com
<hadi> mishnasideshoon
<hadi> ?
<Azi> hadi, oh oh ineh , bad juram mishnasam
<Azi> hadi, 1 haraji mizaneh o arzun mideh ama poshtibani nemideh
<hadi> Azi: are daghighan
<hadi> Azi: ma ham goole hamin ro khordim
<hadi> Azi: 3 rooze ke mikhast enteghal bede server ha ro
<hadi> Azi: ma to in 3 rooz ya down bodim ya ...
<hadi> Azi: bad ham ke ja be ja shodim didim backup 3 rooz pishe !
<Azi> hadi, in foroshandeh haye WHT maro ke service kardan
<hadi> Azi: 7ta az moshtariha hosteshoon pak shode bppd
<Azi> hadi, host midi ?
<hadi> Azi: forooshande khoob soragh dary?
<hadi> Azi: are taghriban
<Azi> hadi, valla agonis khubeh
<hadi> Azi: khode shoma bahash kar kardi?
<Azi> hadi, yani badiash kamtareh :D
<Azi> hadi, areh
<hadi> Azi: sitesho midid?
<Azi> hadi, ama hanuz 1 foroshandeye khub peyda nakardam vali to in hameh bad ha in badiash kamtareh vali ideal ham nis
<hadi> Azi: yeki bood ma 2 sal bahash kar kardim kheily ham khoob bood
<hadi> Azi: amma kollan in karo gozasht kenar
<hadi> Azi: shoma mitooni komak koni alalhesab in partition ro ezafe konam?
<Azi> hadi, ta unja ke man midunam partition ezafeh kardan kari nadareh ama man linux kar nistam shab bia #5hit bache ha hastan komaket mikonan
<Azi> hadi, agonis.ir alan sitesh downeh nemidunam chera vali domainesh hamineh
<hadi> Azi: mamnoon az lotfet ;)
<Azi> hadi, #5hit to gom nakoni
<Azi> hadi, baladi join koni ?
<hadi> na
<hadi> too hamoon linki ke dadid neveshte?
<masoud-here> slam
<masoud-here> khobid
<masoud-here> felani hasti
<Azi> nixoeen, durud moeen khubi , aksareh bacheh ha ke mian join mishan tazeh varedan va fekr mikonan mesleh yahoo mimoneh inja va ashnaee nadaran , ageh zahmati nis barat 1 lotfi bokon ino to topic ezafeh kon http://gg.gg/IrcBehavior tashakor
<nixoeen> Azitrex, in tooye Topic hastesh: http://tinyurl.com/4paanh
* nixoeen changed the topic of #ubuntu-ir to: Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/IrcBehavior
<Azitrex> ino didam ama be nazaram un kamel tar miumad hala bazam nazareh khudeteh , to topic 1 toziheh farsi ham benevis ke bache ha motale'e konan nixoeen
<nixoeen> Azitrex, Link haye tooye topic tanha be site e ubuntu.ir khahand bud. Dar zemn nabayad kheyli toolani bashe ke kasi nakhoonash :)
* nixoeen changed the topic of #ubuntu-ir to: Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/FAQ | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/IrcBehavior
<Azitrex> ok ;)
<Azitrex> Thanks
<masoud-here> slam
<masoud-here> ki injas
#ubuntu-ir 2014-05-18
<mehdi__> alo?
<mehdi__> alo??!
#ubuntu-ir 2015-05-11
<faaz>  ستش کردم؟profile در export ام نمی بینم بعد اینکه با env variable سلام چرا من هیچ مقداری برای
<Azitrex> faaz, ba che useri rafti ?
<faaz> مود منظورتونه؟
<faaz> هم رووت هم یوزر امتحان کردم
<Azitrex> ba chi edit kardi ?
<faaz> vim
<Azitrex> vim ro cheturi baz kardi ?
<faaz> humm? zadam vim ~/.progile
<Azitrex> ba sudo emtehan kon
#ubuntu-ir 2015-05-12
<Sonline> salam
<Sonline> doostan kesi dar morede wireless etelati dare?
<boobis> سلام
<boobis> چندتا سوالا داشتم
<MasterPiece> !ask | boobis
<lubotu3> boobis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
#ubuntu-ir 2015-05-13
<ubuser> salam.
<ubuser> kesi ni?
<BogeymanAgnostic> Hi! I want to copy all files named "Folder.jpg" to "Cover.jpg" each in their respective directories, but the following "find" command only copies them to "." or current working directory. Please guide me:
<BogeymanAgnostic>  find /home/kambiz/mnt/HDD3/HDD3_Music/000-Pop/Michael_Jackson/Jimi_Hendrix -type f -iname 'folder.jpg' -print -exec cp {}
<BogeymanAgnostic> این دستور به جای اینکه هر فایلی رو در دایرکتوری خودش کپی کنه، اونا رو در دایرکتوری جاری کپی میکنه
<BogeymanAgnostic> چیکار کنم؟
<BogeymanAgnostic>  find /home/kambiz/Music/Jimi_Hendrix/ -type f -iname 'folder.jpg' -print -exec cp {} cover.jpg \;
<BogeymanAgnostic> کار نمیکنه ^
<BogeymanAgnostic> مشکل کجاس؟
#ubuntu-ir 2015-05-14
<BogeymanAgnostic> حل شد:
<BogeymanAgnostic> find /home/kambiz/kambiz_mnt/HDD3/HDD3_Music/000-Pop/Jimi_Hendrix/ -type f -iname 'folder.jpg' -execdir cp {} cover.jpg \;
<BogeymanAgnostic> باید اینجوری اجرا میکردم:
<BogeymanAgnostic> -execdir
<BogeymanAgnostic> تا دستور من رو توی همون دایکتوری حاوی فایل اجرا کنه
<rahsd> salam
<rahsd> barobach aziz va dostashtani
<rahsd> kasi metoeh /etc/apt/sources.list ro be man bedeh ke server iran set shodeh basheh?
<rahsd> please!!!
<rahsd> hello
<rahsd> ye /etc/apt/sources.list ke be iranserver set shodeh hast be man bedid
<rahsd> ro ubuntu server hastam?
<MasterPiece> rahsd, salam
<MasterPiece> rahsd, hameye URL ha ro , bejoz security
<MasterPiece> rahsd, bezar rooye http://ir.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
#ubuntu-ir 2015-05-17
<hello_> hi
<hello_>  سلام می خوام شروع کنم با بلندر بازی بسارزم کسی هست کمک کنه
<sepideh> slm
<sepideh>  i have problem when install a new kernel
<sepideh> plz help me
<freedom66> hi
<Dashkalam> slm
#ubuntu-ir 2016-05-16
<azamiyian> hi
<azamiyian> سلام بر همگی
<azamiyian> ببخشید یه سوال داشتم
<azamiyian> سیستم ام  برای وصل شدن به اینترنت از پروکسی کریئ استفاده می کنه حالا  روی سیستم ام وی ام نصب کردم
<azamiyian> روی اون وی ام هم ابونتو اوردم بالا حالا په جوری می تونم ابونتوام که روی وی ام هست رو به اینترنت وصل کنم؟
<azamiyian> ممنون میشم کمکم کنید
<iraj> azamiyian,  ba VM ziad kar nakardam
<iraj> azamiyian, ولی شاید اگر پورت و آدرس سیستم عاملی اصلی رو توی تنظیمات کانکشن اوبونتو
<iraj> قرار بدید
<iraj> شاید از سیستم اولی بعنوان پروکسی استفاده کنه.
<iraj> azamiyian,  باید داکیومنت پروکسیت رو هم بخونی
<iraj> azamiyian,  مثلا تور برای برای درخواست ورودی یه پورت داره و برای خروجی یه پورت دیگه
<iraj> باید از پورت ورودی با ای پی ماشینی که پروکسی روش اجرا شده استفاده کنی
<azamiyian> باید کجا و چی کار کنم
<rezabdi> سلام دوستان، کسی اطلاع داره به جز همایش انتشار اوبونتو 16 که تو اصفهانه برنامه ی دیگه ای هست تا اونموقع؟
<emzi> لاگ شهرها (هفتگی یا ماهانه)
<rezabdi> من میخواستم حضورا ببینم دوستان لینوکسی رو، به همین دلیل پرسیدم
<rezabdi> سلام emzi
<emzi> سلام
<rezabdi> ممنون ولی گفتم قبل جشن انتشار اوبونتو
<rezabdi> قبل 30 ام
<rezabdi> متاسفانه جلسه ی بعدی لاگ معلوم نیست کیه
<far> rezabdi, shoma hamoon n0x90 hastid?
<aaaa_> irc chie?
<emzi> !irc
<lubotu3> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<emzi> aaaa_: محیط گفتگو
<hasan> salam!
<alimj> سلام
<Bardia_> سلام
<bardia_> join
#ubuntu-ir 2016-05-17
<samirtanbakoo> salam
<samirtanbakoo> salam
<samirtanbakoo> salam
<samirtanbakoo> salam
<samirtanbakoo> filtershekan baraye mint che chizi darim ?
<samirtanbakoo> filtershekan baraye mint che chizi darim ?
<samirtanbakoo> filtershekan baraye mint che chizi darim ?
<samirtanbakoo> filtershekan baraye mint che chizi darim ?
<samirtanbakoo> filtershekan baraye mint che chizi darim ?
<samirtanbakoo> filtershekan baraye mint che chizi darim ?
<samirtanbakoo> filtershekan baraye mint che chizi darim ?
<samirtanbakoo> filtershekan baraye mint che chizi darim ?
<RobeGoje> :))))
<RobeGoje> دوستان فیلم چی پیشنهاد میدید ؟
<RobeGoje> alimj bpsecret  emzi iraj
<RobeGoje> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<RobeGoje> :p
<RobeGoje> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2608732/
<emzi> far?
<iraj> RobeGoje, che filimi?
<RobeGoje> کسی این را ترجمه کرده ؟
<RobeGoje> TPB AFK: The Pirate Bay Away from Keyboard
<RobeGoje> قبلا در فروم اوبونتو داشتن روش کار میکردن
<RobeGoje> نصفه ترجمه کرده بودند
<RobeGoje> به جایی رسیده ؟
<RobeGoje> ملت گیک ایران هم همیشه خدا گیج تشریف دارند
<RobeGoje> lubotu3: linus
<RobeGoje> iraj: فیلم اخیرا چه دیدی که خوشت اومده باشه ؟
<RobeGoje> همان را هم به من لینک بدهید لطفا
<iraj> RobeGoje, :D hichi
<RobeGoje> :)
<iraj> RobeGoje, سنت چقدره؟
<RobeGoje> iraj: من از موقعی که یادم میاد گوجه بودم . چند ماهه به عمل آمدم و بعد رب شدم
<iraj> RobeGoje, :)) پس خیلی زوده بعضی فیلمارو ببینی برای رده سنیت مناسب نیستن
<RobeGoje> iraj: سن دقیقم را یادم نمی آید . در مرحله جوش آمدن حافظه ام پرید
<RobeGoje> iraj: ای مارمولک
<RobeGoje> :))
<RobeGoje> ubuntulog meghg lubotu3 iraj emzi bpsecret alimj
<RobeGoje> پر حرفی کنید
<RobeGoje> لطفا
<meghg> janam :D
 * iraj goes to take a shower
<RobeGoje> meghg: خوبی ؟
<RobeGoje> iraj: ایرج شتافت به سوی حمام
<meghg> harf ke ziade shoma bego az kojash begam
<RobeGoje> چه سیستم عاملی استفاده می کنید ؟
<meghg> fadaye shoma
<meghg> ubuntu :D
<RobeGoje> شما لطف بیش از حد دارید
<RobeGoje> چرا اصلا لینوکس ؟
<meghg> albate tazegiya omadam , 16.04 khosh ghadam hastand
<meghg> ghabila just a bug bodand majbor bodam xfce nashta mizadam :))
<meghg> chon rahatm tosh
<meghg> ghane shodi :D ?
<meghg> khodet chi estemal minomayi ?
<RobeGoje> ویندوز چه ظلمی به شما کرده بود ؟ که به سمت لینوکس آمدید ؟
<meghg> zolm nakarde janam miyay linux motadesh mishi
<RobeGoje> گویا باید لعنتی بر دل سیاه شیطان کنم و عجب عجب گویان کمی صبر کنم
<meghg> toye keshvari ke nafas keshidanetam niyaz be hokme sharee dare tanha chize dame dasti ke azadi ro mishe tosh hes kard linuxe
<RobeGoje> بسیار عالی
<RobeGoje> شما اسم شریفتون چیه ؟
<meghg> moiin
<RobeGoje> احسنت
<meghg> somma maza :d
<RobeGoje> minomayi من را پارانویید کرد
<RobeGoje> الان کمی قفل هستم
<meghg> sudo rm /var/lock :))
<RobeGoje> نمیشد در جملاتتون کلمه آشنایی که در ذهن من حکم فلگ را دارد بکار نمیبردید ؟
<RobeGoje> حساسم نسبت به بعضی کلمات
<meghg> ee , jedan ? sorry
<RobeGoje> خب
<RobeGoje> لینوکس را چطور میبینید ؟
<RobeGoje> پس تازه کار نیستید ای ناقلا
<meghg> kheyli khoshgel o bahal
<RobeGoje> آدم تازه کار مسیر /var/lock را نمیداند
<RobeGoje> ما آمدیم و شما آمدید
<meghg> masire farzi hast ke bande roye maghze shoma masir yabi kardam ke on ghoflaro pak konam :D
<RobeGoje> زمان بندی دقیقی بود
<meghg> are , beyne 2ta  kelas kare mofid dg nemishe kard
<RobeGoje> شغل شریف ؟
<RobeGoje> شما
<RobeGoje> شغل شریف شما ؟
<meghg> barname nevis
<meghg> sandali daghE ? :D
<RobeGoje> :)) نه قربان
<meghg> pas havaye inja garme labod :P
<RobeGoje> دور زمونه ای نیست که بشود اطمینان کرد به خلق الله . میدانید که ؟
<RobeGoje> خیلی جالب است که مکالمه این همه طول کشید
<meghg> bale bale sahih
<RobeGoje> آن هم برای چرند گویی
<RobeGoje> نباید شک کرد ؟
<meghg> na baraye chi ?
<RobeGoje> آماده هرگونه انتقادی نسبت به یک رب گوجه هستم
<RobeGoje> هر چه دل تنگت میخواهد بگو
<meghg> channel az in khalvat tar ? :D
<meghg> windowsi hanoz ?
<RobeGoje> جامعه گیک ایران گیج هستند
<RobeGoje> وگرنه نباید اینقدر خلوت باشد
<RobeGoje> نه تایید میکنم و نه تکذیب
<RobeGoje> :P
<meghg> are, az ye taraf ham masale injas ke harki mibinam dare miyad samte linux ehsas mikone tafte joda baftas kkhodesho az hame sava mibine :))
<meghg> chand min dg miam brb
<RobeGoje> درسته حرفتون
<RobeGoje> کسی نیست ؟ این یارو مغز مارو به کار گرفته بود
<RobeGoje> دوستان کمی شلوغش کنید
<RobeGoje> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<RobeGoje> :P
<RobeGoje> خل شدیم رفت
<RobeGoje> از بس دیوار و مانیتور دیدیم
<RobeGoje> iraj: فیلم هندی هم بود قبوله
<emzi> RobeGoje: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2106476/
<emzi> نامزدها/برنده های اسکار مثل:
<emzi> Spotlight, Trumbo
<emzi> تین-ایجری اگر دوست داری:
<emzi> Irrational Man, Mistress America, Me and Earl and the Dying Girl (2015), Paper Towns (2015)
<RobeGoje> emzi: واقعا ممنونم از شما دوست گرامی
<emzi> سریال: Better Call Saul
<emzi> ایرانی:
<emzi> نهنگ عنبر، آرایش غلیظ
<RobeGoje> بسیار عالی
<RobeGoje> فیلم هارو در لیستم میگدترم
<RobeGoje> فعلا خدا پشت و پناهتون
<RobeGoje> سلام دابی
<RobeGoje> http://imgur.com/gallery/J1mNigY
<RobeGoje> meghg:
<RobeGoje> meghg1:
<meghg1> hi
<RobeGoje> چطوری دابی
<meghg1> terkidam :))
<RobeGoje> :))
<RobeGoje> meghg1: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHPSY3QrgnI
<RobeGoje> meghg1: دیگه الان آزادی دابی جان
<RobeGoje> :*
<meghg1> are khalas shodam
<RobeGoje> meghg1: :)
<RobeGoje> دابی طی الارض میکنی ؟
<RobeGoje> از پارس آنلاین می پری به ایرانسل
<meghg> nabarde sakhti bud beyne wifi ha belakhare ro yeksih stable shodam :))
<RasoolEnt> سلام
<RasoolEnt> دوستان من یه فایل ایمیج با دی دی درست کردم و اونو به صورت
<RasoolEnt> ext4
<RasoolEnt> فرمت کردم
<RasoolEnt> حالا میخوام ماونتش کنم. ماونت میشه ولی هیچ جوری دسترسی یوزر عادی رو نمی تونم بهش بدم
<RasoolEnt> حتی با -o user,rw
<RasoolEnt> درصورتی که یه پارتیشن ext4
<RasoolEnt> دارم که اونو به همین روش میشه دسترسی کاربر بهش داد
<RasoolEnt> واسه فایل ایمیج چجوریه؟
<meghg> salam, writesh kardin roye dvd ?
<RasoolEnt> نه. یه فایل ساختم و میخوام اونو ماونت کنم
<RasoolEnt> dd if=/dev/zero of=~/File.img bs=512 count=20000
<RasoolEnt> mkfs.ext4 -j ~/File.img
<RasoolEnt> mount File.img /mnt -o rw,user
<RasoolEnt> ماونت میشه و توش میشه فایل نوشت ولی با کاربر معمولی نمیشه و باید با کاربر ریشه توش یه چیزی نوشت و پاک کرد
<meghg> perm haro set kardin bazam asari nadasht ?
<RasoolEnt> پرمیشن ست نکردم. چون به نظرم نیاز نیست. همین دستور ماونت باید بتونه اینکارو انجام بده. حالا با چه سوییچی، نمیدونم!
<RasoolEnt> بخوام پرمیشن عوض کنم، صورت مسئله پاک شده
<meghg> khob age directoriton perm user ro nadashte bashe che entezari darid ke user betone harekati anjam bede ?
<RasoolEnt> به دلیل اینکه:
<RasoolEnt> mount /dev/sda11 /mnt/ -o rw,user
<RasoolEnt> بدون مشکل دسترسی کاربر میگیره
<RasoolEnt> اون یه پارتیشنه که روت سیستم عامل مانجارو هست. همین sda11
<RasoolEnt> ولی همین روش برای اون فایل ایمیج که ساختم جواب نمیده.
<meghg> in ro test konid : mount -o rw,user loop=/dev/loop0 File.img /mnt
<RasoolEnt> جواب نمیده
<meghg> rahe hale dg be zehnam nemirese, sorry
<RasoolEnt> به جاش راهنماش رو میده. احتمالا اون لوپه وسط مشکل داره
<RasoolEnt> چون با تب هم کاملش نکرد. پس جزو سیناپسش نیست
<far> سلام
<RasoolEnt> علیک
<far> welcome back rasool!
<RasoolEnt> خخخ تنکس
<far> به فوروم خوش آمدی!
<far> ببخشید این چند روز نبودم خوش آمد بگم
<RasoolEnt> هشطو نی :)
<far> این ینی چی؟
<RasoolEnt> meghg: فعلا با همون آونر دادن به دایرکتوری‌ای که قراره این توش ماونت بشه، میشه مشکل رو حل کرد ولی فکر نمی کنم استاندارد و اصولی باشه
<RasoolEnt> far: یعنی مشکلی نیست
<far> آها
<far> نظرتون چیه کنار آی دی ‏ICQ‏ و ‏MSN‏ و ... هر کاربر آدرس گیت هابش رو هم بزاره؟واس انجمن میگم.
<meghg> RasoolEnt: yani manzoret ine toye /dev/sda11 shoma owner root hast vali mount kardani ba user mamoli mitunid dastresi dashtebashin ?
<RasoolEnt> آره دقیقا
<RasoolEnt> اون پارتیشن توش روت سیستم عامل مانجارو هست. روت که دیگه دسترسی یوزر نداره :) البته وقتی داخل هوم اون پارتیشن میشم میتونم فایب نویسم.
<RasoolEnt> شایدم حتما باید خودم دستی پرمیشن بدم.
<RasoolEnt> meghg:   اونوخ بهتره فقط دسترسی نوشتن بهش داده بشه یا اینکه کلا اونرش یوزر بشه؟
<meghg> jalebe , deghat nakrdam, joz root havayi bar sar nadaram vas hamin az in did nadide budam ghaziyaro !
<meghg> owner dg, faghat neveshten ke moshe public  shayad bazi barname ha gir bedan behesh
<meghg> albate nemidunam dakhele file imageton chi hast age distroe momkene servici bahash mored peyda kone ...
<meghg> RasoolEnt: ye moredi onro vas khodam pish omad kasi nabod inja matrah konam, alan migam jaryanesho
<RasoolEnt> meghg: نه داخلش هیچی نیست. فقط ۱۵ مگ فایل ایمیج هست که به عنوان فایل سیستم به سیستم شناسوندم که بعدش تویش قراره یه چیزایی بریزم. واسه همین دسترسی کاربر میخوام براش
<meghg> nemidunam che balaye sare system omade toye terminal be hichvajh nemitunam farsi type konam ya hata cat begiram , telegram ham hata mikhad file farsi save kone jaye khali be ja char farsi mizare, firefox ham nemitune chize farsi save kone ! ama locale ha okey hastand
<meghg> hamchin moredi vasaton pish omade ?
<meghg> ( اوه عذر میخام تا الان هواسم نبود فینگلیش تایپ میکردم )
<RasoolEnt> خخخ
<RasoolEnt> نه والا همچین چیزی تا حالا نشده
<RasoolEnt> بخش مربوط به زبان رو با dpkg از اول کانفیگ کن
<RasoolEnt> dpkg-reconfigure ....
<meghg> چنتا کانال دیگه هم پرسیدم همه گیر دادن همین کانفیگ لوکیل هارو
<meghg> قبلش هم انجام دادم فرقی نکرد
<meghg> جالبه اینجا به سرور که وصل میشم اونجا به خوبی کار میکنه ...
<meghg> اما تو سیستم خودم نه bash , zsh هیچ کدام جواب نمیدن
<RasoolEnt> توزیعت چیه؟
<meghg> اوبونتو 16.04
<meghg> رو دیسک لایوش مشکلی نیست . اخرین وری که رفت xfce و awesome رو نصبیده بودم ...
<RasoolEnt> روی همین هم فقط اینجوریه؟
<RasoolEnt> ۱۶٫۰۴ میگن خیلی باگ داشته تا اینجا
<meghg> اره توزیع های دیگم اوکیین
<RasoolEnt> من هنوز روی ۱۵٫۱۰ هستم
<meghg> بر عکس 16.04 خیلی واس من خوب کار میکنه این موردم نمیدونم چه بلایی سرش اوردم :))
<RasoolEnt> چوم. چون تا حالا برام پیش نیومده، جوابی ندارم براش خخخ
<meghg> باس منو استخدام کنن به عنوان باگ دربیار روانی :))
<RasoolEnt> خخخ
<RasoolEnt> من الان عجیب درگیر همین قضیه ماونت شدم. یه ایده دارم واسه کانکی که مجبورم برای اینکه بدون دردسر راه بیفته از این ماونت شدن استفداده کنم
<RasoolEnt> استفاده
<meghg> کانکی ؟! ۰.۰
<RasoolEnt> آره
<meghg> عجب
<RasoolEnt> میخوام یه پروگرس بار برای زمان درست کنم ولی نداره خخخ مجبورم از میانبر برم خخخ
<RasoolEnt> پروگرس بار یا کلا گراف و ... فقط واسه سی پی یو، مموری و دیسک ها داره
<meghg> اها . خوب lua بنویس اگه سرت درد میکنه
<meghg> بعد الان اخه به مانت چه ربطی داره من معدم درد گرفت
<RasoolEnt> منم مجبورم برای همین قضیه زمان، یه دیسک چندمگی درست کنم بعد هر چند ثانیه یه سری فایل توش بریزم بعد کانکی هر بار که رفرش میشه حافظه رو نشون میده و حس میکنی داره نوار پر میشه خخخ
<meghg> ایول :))
<RasoolEnt> دیگه خداوکیلی راه دیگه ای به ذهنم نرسیده. از دیشب خود احسان داشتیم ۱۰۰۰ مدل راه رو بررسی می کردیم
<RasoolEnt> اونی که نسبتا اصولی باشه همینه
<RasoolEnt> اوف یه راه هایی به ذهنم رسیده بود. بهت بگم از خنده می میری خخخ
<meghg> شیخا که lua رو ترجیح میدن اینگونه ریاظت از برای چیست دگر :))
<RasoolEnt> خخخ فعلا وقت برای یادگیریش ندارم. میخوام فعلا کارم راه بیفته تا بعدها کاملش کنم
<RasoolEnt> اگه میخواستم lua یاد بگیرم که خب میرم سراغ اوسام. خودمو تو آی۳ هلاک نمی کردم خخخخ
<meghg> خب نمیشد پراگرست رو با اسکی یه بش بنویسی خروجیشو دریابی ؟‌
<RasoolEnt> چرا میشه ولی خروجیش چون تحت ترمیناله، گرافیکی درنمیاد. کانکی گرافیکی نشونش میده. توی دیزن تونستم رانش کنم ولی چون اونجا x نبود، از ### برای پروگرس استفاده می کرد خخخ
<meghg> پس سیم آخر زدی دیگه
<RasoolEnt> خخخ
<meghg> موفق باشی .
<RasoolEnt> آره دیگه راه دیگه ای نبود مجبور شدم بیام سراغ درست کردن یه ایمیل و ماونت کردنش به عنوان یه فایل سیستم کوچولو و پر کردنش و نشون دادن فضای خالیش به عنوان پروگرس بار خخخخ
<RasoolEnt> *ایمیج
<RasoolEnt> میگم من الان همون دسترسی نوشتنش رو فقط بهش دادم. دیگه آونر عوض نکردم
<RasoolEnt> چون یوزر خودم جزو گروه روت هست. چون sudo داره
<RasoolEnt> واسه همین به گروه دایرکتوری، نوشتن اضافه کردم
<RasoolEnt> البته راه دیگه ش اینه که کلا آونر رو بذارم یوزر خودم بعد دسترسی گروه و دیگران رو کلا ببندم.
<RasoolEnt> chmod 700
<meghg> راه برای رسیدن به خدا زیاده . :-D
<RasoolEnt> ]خخ
<meghg> بروم سرغ کد بادمجون رو جای من تو این فشار میزاشتن الان اماده سرخ شدن بود خوشمزه هم میشد :))
<meghg> سراغ*
<RasoolEnt> خخخ
<RasoolEnt> باشه بور
<RasoolEnt> برو
<RasoolEnt> دستت درد نکنه
<meghg> فدا. فلن
<RasoolEnt> فعلا با همون تغییر آونر و پرمیشن کارم راه افتاد
<far> چرا مردم نمیان ‏IRC‏ ؟چرا اینجا انقد خلوت و سوت و کوره؟
<RasoolEnt> چون زیرا به دلیل اینکه
<far> واس من قانع کننده نبود
<RasoolEnt> چوم
<meghg> همه رفتند تلگرام کسی با ما نمونده...
<RasoolEnt> اتفاقا من از تلگرام اومدم اینجا خخخ
<far> IRC به این خوبی چرا تلگرام؟
<meghg> به نظر من تلگرام خوبه ! چرا!؟؟‌چون باعث میشه انجا فوکوسی نباشه وگرنه میگیرن فیلتر و شنود این داستانا :))
<alimj1> یک مقدار مشکل داره. مثلا چیدمان متن اینجا خیلی خوب نیست. یا اینکه امکان گذاشتن عکس در تلگرام برای اشکال زدایی خیلی کمک می‌کند
<meghg> پیست بین و اپلود سنترا هستند دیگه کسی در این واس حل مشکل وقت نذاره چه انتظاری داره کسی واسش وقت بزاره
<meghg> به قول استاد اندیشه‌مون درسته یا نه ؟! :)))
<far> گذاشتن عکس زیاد ضرورت نداره.میتونید از خود ‏IRC‏ واس ارسال فایل استفاده کنید.
<meghg> far: جدن ؟ پروتوکل  خاصی داره واس ارسال ؟
<far> چیز زیادی نمیدونم و خودم امتحان نکردم.میتونید فایل رو ب ی نفر ارسال کنید و هم فرستنده و هم گیرنده باید پشتیبانی کنن
<far> اینجا فک کنم در موردش نوشته:
<meghg> اره دیدم
<far> http://irchelp.org
<far> در کل ‏IRC‏ خیلی پیشرفته تر از تلگرام هست.انعطافی که ‏IRC‏ داره تلگرام نداره.
<saeedklk> salam
<saeedklk> chejori mishe somba nasb kard ro ubuntu?
<RasoolEnt> منظورت سامبا هست؟
<RasoolEnt> samba?
<RasoolEnt> پیشفرض نصبه :)
<meghg> RasoolEnt: یافتم مشکل ibus بود دوباره نصبش کردم از اینجا و یه ریبوت حل شد: https://github.com/ibus/ibus/wiki/Ubuntu در مورد مشکل تایپ فارسی
<RasoolEnt> meghg: :) آفرین
<RasoolEnt> http://www.zoomit.ir/2016/5/16/130722/linux-kernel-4-6-officially-released/
<RasoolEnt> ترول رو دریابید خخخ
<xWise> Salam !
<hasan> hi
<far> واسه ارسال فایل تو ‏IRC‏ ی راه دیگه هم هست.
<far> کلاینتا ی گذینه واس اینکار داشته باشن.
<far> و فایل رو ی جا آپلود کنن و لینکش رو بیرون بدن
<far> *گزینه
<meghg> vim kar darim inja ? :D
#ubuntu-ir 2016-05-18
<RobeGoje> سلام علیکم
<RobeGojeSabz> meghg: چطوری دابی
<RobeGojeSabz> ؟
<meghg> RobeGojeSabz: قربانت
<meghg> ولی از گوجه سبز خوشم نمیاد . گوجه بهتر بود :D
<RobeGojeSabz> meghg: هر دوتاش نعمت خداست
<meghg> اره .
<RobeGojeSabz> دابی امروز تعطیلی ؟
<RobeGojeSabz> یا کلاس داری
<RobeGojeSabz> ؟
<RobeGojeSabz> لینک جالب داری بده ببینیم
<meghg> بعد 1ساعت 4ساعت کلاس هست + ارائه
<meghg> لینک اینا فلن دردسترس نیست :D
<RobeGojeSabz> آهان خوبه
<Zeperti> !ping
<lubotu3`> pong!
<Zeperti> BYE
<JaneMoa> !ping
<lubotu3`> pong!
<JaneMoa> :D
<JaneMoa> bahbah emzi
<JaneMoa> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWzBpRm6thg
<JaneMoa> خوبین؟
<JaneMoa> پروفسورهای جامعه نرم افزار آزاد ایران ؟
<JaneMoa> اگه گفتین پدر لینوکس ایران کیه ؟
<JaneMoa> بهتون جایزه میدم
<JaneMoa> :))))
<JaneMoa> !ping
<lubotu3`> pong!
<JaneMoa> :))))
<JaneMoa> emzi: نترس بیا جلو
<JaneMoa> bpsecret: شما ؟
<JaneMoa> alimj: و شما
<alimj> هااا
<JaneMoa> خوبی علی جون؟
<JaneMoa> چیز جدیدی کشف نکردی اخیرا
<JaneMoa> ؟
<JaneMoa> ؟
<JaneMoa> ؟
<JaneMoa> ؟
<JaneMoa> ؟
<JaneMoa> psychicist: شما خوبین ؟
<JaneMoa> همیشه ساکتی
<JaneMoa> ناظری ؟
<JaneMoa> bpsecret: شما چه چیزی برای مخفی کردن دارید ؟
<JaneMoa> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Riu0kZ5nncU
<JaneMoa> alimj: از کجایی علی جان ؟
<JaneMoa> !ping
<lubotu3`> pong!
<JaneMoa> emzi: من را شناختی ؟
<JaneMoa> رسول کجاست ؟
<JaneMoa> امروز بهش احترام نذاشتم
<RobeGojeSabz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qUT2uPVlvg
<RobeGojeSabz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlY9C6pzxKc
<RobeGojeSabz> https://www.youtube.com/v/wrsjd27tbvc
<RobeGojeSabz> https://www.youtube.com/v/kzJWJiVcRJM
<RobeGojeSabz> meghg: های
<meghg> RobeGojeSabz: HI :D
<RobeGojeSabz> meghg:
<RobeGojeSabz> [10:17] <RobeGojeSabz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qUT2uPVlvg [10:17] <RobeGojeSabz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlY9C6pzxKc [10:25] <RobeGojeSabz> https://www.youtube.com/v/wrsjd27tbvc [10:28] == alimj [~alimj@5.238.224.44] has quit [Quit: Leaving.] [10:28] == alimj [~alimj@5.238.224.44] has joined #ubuntu-ir [10:57] <RobeGojeSabz> https://www.youtube.com/v/kzJWJiVcRJM
<RobeGojeSabz> برای آمریکا شناسیت خوبه
<RobeGojeSabz> :)))
<meghg> eee cheghad link youtube baba daneshjoim netemon koja bud delbandam :D
<RobeGojeSabz> آهان اکی پس
<RobeGojeSabz> خلاصه لینک ها اینه که پلیس آمریکا وحشی و حرام زاده است
<RobeGojeSabz> :))))
<meghg> in ke khobe :D
<RobeGojeSabz> البته برای خلاف کارهای اونجا همچین پلیسی هم لازمه اگر بخوایم منصف باشیم
<RobeGojeSabz> ولی تو لینک ها میبینی به صغیر و کبیر رحم نمیکنن
<RobeGojeSabz> meghg: کجاش خوبه ؟ مارو گرفتی ؟
<meghg> are siyasat in modeliye dg karish nemishe kard hameja hamin , amrica ham esmesh dar rafte zoom kardan rosh
<RobeGojeSabz> مردم بی دفاع رو اونجوری لت و پار کنی خوبه ؟
<meghg> kojash khobe ama az in model chiza jelo cheshmam ham didam ,valoow badtar !
<RobeGojeSabz> خب باید افرادی رو انتخاب کنن که کنار قدرت بدنی کمی منصف هم باشن و ثبات شخصیت هم داشته باشن
<RobeGojeSabz> این که دیگه نوبرشه
<RobeGojeSabz> هر جا باشه بده خلاصه . وجدان ایران آریکا نمیشناسه
<meghg> 100%
<RobeGojeSabz> :)
<RobeGojeSabz> وگرنه همین سر اسنودن من یکی دیوانه شدم
<RobeGojeSabz> حیف یه سری چیزهارو نمیشه گفت
<RobeGojeSabz> رسما از قدرت نرم افزاری و سخت افزاریشون دارن سو استفاده میکنن
<RobeGojeSabz> حیف یه سری چیزهارو نمیشه گفت
<RobeGojeSabz> اصلا سوال اینجاست که کدخدای حروم زاده به تو چه که آخه مردم ایران چکار میکنن تو نت
<RobeGojeSabz> تو چکاره حسنی
<RobeGojeSabz> ؟
<RobeGojeSabz> خلاصه من که هر کاری بلد باشن بتونم سنگ اندازی کنم تو کاره اینا انجام میدم
<RobeGojeSabz> میگیری چی میگم یا اصلا فضای حرفهامو درک نمیکنی ؟
<RobeGojeSabz> کمی هم بتونیم موی دماغ اینا بشیم غنیمته
<RobeGojeSabz> حداقل هزینه هاشون رو سنگین میکنیم
<RobeGojeSabz> :)))))
<RobeGojeSabz> نننننننننه حسن
<RobeGojeSabz> ؟
<meghg> rastesh man jebhe giri nadarm nesbat be in chiza, mashghol be kar haye khodamam
<RobeGojeSabz> آخ غلام
<RobeGojeSabz> اسنودن نزدیکترین کس به ما کامپیوتری هاست
<RobeGojeSabz> meghg: میفهمم چی میگی
<RobeGojeSabz> یک مقدار درگیر اخبار باشی فضا میاد دستت
<meghg> masale haminjas ke aslan akhbar ro donbal nemikonam, ye etefaghi miofte 2hafte badesh mifamam ...
<meghg> enghadr hajme khozabalat rafte bala be hichi nemitunam etemad konam o montazeram ab az asiab biofte bad on moghe mishe khobasho golchin kard khond :))
<RobeGojeSabz> درست ترین کار رو میکنی
<RobeGojeSabz> اینجوری سوتی ها در میاد
<RobeGojeSabz> تکذیبیه ها در میاد
<RobeGojeSabz> تحلیل ها و ...
<RobeGojeSabz> میشه به جمع بندی رسید
<meghg> ohom,
<RobeGojeSabz> ولی اگر همون لحظه واکنش بدی سوتی برای خودت میشه
<far> ربه گوجه سبز؟
<RobeGojeSabz> آره جدید اومده تو بازار
<meghg> far: mahsole jadide , kare khodas karish nadashte bash :D
<RobeGojeSabz> :))
<RobeGojeSabz> :))))
<RobeGojeSabz> meghg: تیکه ننداز
<meghg> RobeGojeSabz: tike paratim dada :D
<RobeGojeSabz> meghg: قربونت
<far> اولا از کی تا حالا گوجه سبز رب داره؟
<RobeGojeSabz> :*
<RobeGojeSabz> far: میگیم که محصول جدیده
<RobeGojeSabz> :)))
<far> بعدش من نمیدونم مردم چرا ی اسم درست حسابی واس خودشون انتخاب نمیکنن
<RobeGojeSabz> بیخیال
<meghg> far: vaallllaa be esmate `far` ghasam :))
<RobeGojeSabz> این irc
<RobeGojeSabz> بازها همه چیزشون عجیبه
<RobeGojeSabz> :))
<meghg> khode `far` ham yeki tafsir kone :D
<RobeGojeSabz> دقیقا
<far> اسم کامل من اینه:
<far> faruq
<RobeGojeSabz> خوبه
<far> خب فار هم مخفف همونه
<RobeGojeSabz> ولی فکر آینده هم باش
<RobeGojeSabz> کلا توی فضای مجازی تا میتونی اطلاعات فیک بده تا میتونی
<RobeGojeSabz> همینجوری اسمامون هزارجا هست
<far> نه
<RobeGojeSabz> دیگه خودمون پازل رو تکمیل کنیم خریت محضه
<far> من اسم واقعیم رو میدم
<RobeGojeSabz> میشناسمت
<RobeGojeSabz> فعلا نمیفهمی چکار میکنی
<far> من؟
<far> من؟
<RobeGojeSabz> آره برادر
<far> من نمیفهمم؟
<meghg> khode robegoje ro tahte feshar baste bandi kardan mitarse che kone akhe :D
<RobeGojeSabz> :)))
<RobeGojeSabz> اسمامون تو هزارتا دیتابیس هست
<RobeGojeSabz> پازل رو تکمیل نکن فاروغ جان
<far> من ی دلیل ساده دارم: هر کاری میکنم باس ب اسم خودم ثبت بشه
<far> فاروق هستم
<RobeGojeSabz> این خوبه
<meghg> far: (thumbsUP)
<far> ها؟
<RobeGojeSabz> ولی معروفیت هیچی نداره جز دردسر
<meghg> far: hamon like manzoram
<RobeGojeSabz> مگر اینکه عاشق نمایش باشی
<RobeGojeSabz> اون موقع داستان فرق میکنه
<far> معروفیت هم نه
<far> عاشق نمایش باشم؟
<RobeGojeSabz> میتونی ناشناس زندگی و پیشرفتت رو کنی و تو محیط های کاری تواناییت رو نشون بدی
<RobeGojeSabz> نه منی که غریبه هستم تمام ریز کاری هاتو تو نت بدونم
<meghg> bache ha man bayad beram kari dashtin mention konid < 3
<RobeGojeSabz> اکی
<RobeGojeSabz> فعلا بای
<RobeGojeSabz> رفیق
<RobeGojeSabz> :)
<RobeGojeSabz> منم میرم
<RobeGojeSabz> بای
<far> چجوری رب گوجه سبز درست کنم؟
<far> اصلا میشه؟
<RobeGojeSabz> :)
<RobeGojeSabz> :(
<RobeGojeSabz> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Cops+Gone+Wild+Bully+Edition
<alimj> ببخشید دوستان. من یک سری whois دارم می‌گیرم
<far> مشکلی واس ما باس پیش بیاد؟
<RobeGojeSabz> چه مشکلی ؟
<alimj> far: یک کمک
<alimj> یک کمک احتیاج دارم
<alimj> far: هستی یک کمک بکنی؟
<meghg> alimj: befarma
<alimj> meghg: من یک لحظه دیسکانکت و ریکانکت می‌شوم. پیغامهای مربوطه را لطفا بگذارید
<meghg> alimj: payami gozashte nashode aziz,
<alimj> یعنی الان پیام وارد و خارج شدن من به کانال گذاشته نشده؟
<meghg> alimj: chera gozashte shode ama mohtaveeye mohemi darad aya ?
<meghg> (21:59:05) alimj left the room (quit: Quit: Leaving.).
<meghg> (21:59:28) alimj [~alimj@unaffiliated/alimj] entered the room.
<alimj> meghg: ممنون
<far> مطلب "آی آر سی مرده است" رو میخوندم
<alimj> من بیشتر وقت برای گپ زدن آنلاین را در آی آر سی هستم. ولی نه در کانالهای فارسی. بلکه در کانالهای انگلیسی
<alimj> و نه در کانالهای مربوط به کامپیوتر. بلکه مربوط به الکترونیک
<far> دوتا از عواملی ک باعث شده مردم برن سمت شبکه های اجتماعی و ‏IRC‏ رو ترک کنن یکی تبلیغاته و یکی دیگه هم اینه ک ‏IRC‏ برای مبتدیا جالب نیست
<far> من قبلا به الکترونیک علاقه داشتم اما حدود یکساله ترکش کردم
<far> بخاطر دردسرش
<far> شما شغلتون چی بود؟
<hasan> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2016-05-19
<RobeGojeSabz> سلام
<RobeGojeSabz> bpsecret: هستی ؟
<RobeGojeSabz> بقیه کجان ؟
<RobeGojeSabz> ?
<RobeGojeSabz> bpsecret: جواب نمیدی ؟
<RobeGojeSabz> \\\///
<RobeGojeSabz> \0/
<RobeGojeSabz> \o/
<RobeGojeSabz> \O/
<RobeGojeSabz> \o/
<RobeGojeSabz> تو که باز اومدی دابی جان
<RobeGojeSabz> http://iranwire.com/features/9068/
<RobeGojeSabz> \o/
<meghg> RobeGojeSabz: beram  ? :D
<far> [11:17] -NickServ-  robegojesabz is not registered.
<RobeGojeSabz> http://yjc.irwordpress.com/2016/05/18/%D8%AA%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%B4-%D8%B3%D8%A7%D8%B2%D9%85%D8%A7%D9%86-%D8%A7%D9%85%D9%86%DB%8C%D8%AA-%D9%85%D9%84%DB%8C-%D8%A2%D9%85%D8%B1%DB%8C%DA%A9%D8%A7-%D8%A8%D8%B1%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D9%BE%D8%B1%D9%88%D9%86/
<RobeGojeSabz> http://www.farsnews.com/13950227001542
<far> ی نفر منو پینگید
<far> ها
<far> ok
<far> np :)
<RobeGojeSabz> https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/10/how_the_nsa_att.html
<RobeGojeSabz> How the NSA Attacks Tor/Firefox Users With QUANTUM and FOXACID
<RobeGojeSabz> https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/10/how_the_nsa_att.html
<RobeGojeSabz> کتاب خوب فارسی
<far> ها؟
<RobeGojeSabz> اگر علاقه مند بودید بخونید این لینک رو و بخرید این کتاب رو
<RobeGojeSabz> http://techtalks.ir/noplacetohide/
<far> هیچ جایی برای مخفی شدن نیست؟
<RobeGojeSabz> درسته
<RobeGojeSabz> کتاب خیلی معروفی هست
<far> ینی کلا حریم خصوصی نداریم دیگه؟
<RobeGojeSabz> تازه پاش به ایران رسیده
<RobeGojeSabz> خیر فاروق عزیز
<far> celebrate!
<far> اسمم رو یاد گرفتی :]
<RobeGojeSabz> بله
<RobeGojeSabz> :))
<far> وقتی هیچ جایی برای مخفی شدن نی ینی همون دیگه
<RobeGojeSabz> البته یکسری راه ها هست که تبدیلت میکنه به یک هدف سخت برای هک شدن
<far> ینی در هر صورت جاسوسی مون رو میکنن
<RobeGojeSabz> ولی متاسفانه راهی برای ضد گلوله شدن نیست فعلا
<RobeGojeSabz> بله
<far> چرا هست
<RobeGojeSabz> میگم که یکسری راه های موقتی هست که یکسری اعمال رو سریع انجام بدی
<RobeGojeSabz> ولی دایمی نه
<RobeGojeSabz> فکر نمیکنم
<RobeGojeSabz> مثلا این رو بخون ببین اوضاع چقدر آشفتست
<RobeGojeSabz> http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/12/we-cannot-trust-intel-and-vias-chip-based-crypto-freebsd-developers-say/
<far> الآن کسی ک پولاشو تو خونش نگه میداره و فقط ی ماشین حساب داره بیشترین امنیتو داره
<RobeGojeSabz> :))
<far> چی؟
<far> حتی تو ‏CPU؟
<RobeGojeSabz> رو تمام زیرساخت ها بک دور دارن
<RobeGojeSabz> بله
<RobeGojeSabz> اینجاس که باید پناه بیاری به
<far> ی سوال، رو 80386 هم دارن؟
<RobeGojeSabz> https://libreboot.org
<RobeGojeSabz> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coreboot
<RobeGojeSabz> برای فرار از BadBios
<RobeGojeSabz> تازه این رو میخوای چه کنی ؟
<RobeGojeSabz> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/02/17/kaspersky_labs_equation_group/
<RobeGojeSabz> Your hard drives were RIDDLED with NSA SPYWARE for YEARS
<RobeGojeSabz> کلا شده عملیات غیر ممکن
<RobeGojeSabz> :))))))))))))))
<RobeGojeSabz> فرمول : هر چیزی رو به اینترنت وصل کردی بدون هک میشی و شنود میشی
<far> خدا رو شکر
<RobeGojeSabz> کلا پای کامپیوتر متصل به نت پسر خوبی باش
<far> کامپیوتر من هیچ وقت ب هیچ شبکه ای وصل نشده
<RobeGojeSabz> خندم میگیری دیگه تو فروم اوبونتو میشنوم لینوکس امنه
<RobeGojeSabz> الان هیچی امن نیست
<far> فقط یکبار ب بلوتوث موبایلم وصل شد
<RobeGojeSabz> کامپویتر airgap خوبه
<RobeGojeSabz> کامپیوتری که متصل به نت نشه فقط برای کارهای شخصی
<RobeGojeSabz> مثل نوشتن چیزهای شخصی
<RobeGojeSabz> البته باید به یک لایه از بی خیالی هم برسی
<RobeGojeSabz> وگرنه اینجوری نمیشه زندگی کرد
<RobeGojeSabz> به این لینک دارم اشاره میکنم
<RobeGojeSabz> بدونی که چیز مهمی نداری و افشا شدنش برات مهم نیست
<RobeGojeSabz> https://jensiat.io/education/3/
<RobeGojeSabz> آشنایی با مدل سازی تهدید
<far> نظرتون راجب بیت کوین چیه؟
<RobeGojeSabz> بیت کوین ناشناس نیست
<far> منظور؟
<RobeGojeSabz> با شست و شو میشه رد رو تا حدودی پاک کرد
<far> رد چیو؟
<RobeGojeSabz> بیت کوین رو حرفه ای ها برای کارهای سنگین که نیاز به ناشناس بودن داره توصیه نمیکنن
<RobeGojeSabz> تمام تراکنش ها ثبت میشه تو سیستم بیت کوین
<RobeGojeSabz> بیت کوین به هیچ عنوان تو ایران نخر
<far> مشکل با اینه ک تراکنش ها عمومی هستن؟
<RobeGojeSabz> تمام صرافی ها برای خرید بیت کوین مجبورت میکنن با آی پی ایران ازشون خرید کنی
<RobeGojeSabz> آره
<RobeGojeSabz> یک پول دیجیتالی در حال ساخته که ناشناسه
<RobeGojeSabz> واقعا
<RobeGojeSabz> اون اومد میشه سمتش رفت
<far> خب مشکل اینکه با آی پی ایران خرید کنی چیه؟
<RobeGojeSabz> بیت کوین حساسه به خاطره کاربردهای عجیب غریبی که داره
<RobeGojeSabz> اگر اشتباه کنی با مشخصات واقعی تو ایران خرید کنی
<RobeGojeSabz> فلگ میخوری و میری تو لیست شنود
<RobeGojeSabz> نکن این کارو
<RobeGojeSabz> :)))
<far> چی چرا؟
<RobeGojeSabz> بازش نمیکنم
<RobeGojeSabz> گفتم که
<RobeGojeSabz> کاربردهای عجیب غریب داره بیت کوین
<far> چرا لیست شنود؟
<far> مثلا؟
<RobeGojeSabz> به خاطر این که برای پول هرکاری خلاف کارها میکنن
<RobeGojeSabz> بی خیال
<RobeGojeSabz> اینجا نیومدم کسی از راه بدر کنم
<far> کاغذ الکترونیک چیه؟
<RobeGojeSabz> تو چه موضوعی ؟
<far> خوندن کتاب
<RobeGojeSabz> ؟!
<far> داستانش اینه:
<RobeGojeSabz> من ۵ دقیقه دیگه میام
<far> افرود گفت ی کتاب پایتون خریدم بخونم.
<far> دانیال گفت خرید کتاب چاپی تو زمینه کامپیوتر درست نیست چون هی بروز میشن
<far> افرود گفت پس با مانیتور بخونم؟
<far> دانیال گفت کاغذ الکترونیکی رو ترجیح میدم
<RobeGojeSabz> نمیدونم . چیز مهمی هم نیست
<RobeGojeSabz> تو فقط بخون
<RobeGojeSabz> :))
<RobeGojeSabz> نهایتش اینه که دو سال بعد میری ویرایش جدید کتاب چاپیش رو میخری
<RobeGojeSabz> :))
<far> کتاب چاپی گرونه و باعث هدر رفت درختا هم میشه
<RobeGojeSabz> http://s3.photobucket.com/user/markn26/media/squidoo/electronic-paper.jpg.html
<RobeGojeSabz> حساس نشو
<RobeGojeSabz> :D
<RobeGojeSabz> کتابی که ارزش بایگانی رو داره بخر
<far> نچ
<RobeGojeSabz> :)
<RobeGojeSabz> ما بریم از بالا بازهم به ما تلنگر زدن
<RobeGojeSabz> نمیدونم چیه این حرفها بده که ناراحت میشن
<RobeGojeSabz> نمیدونم شاید برای ملت حس این رو میدیم که چیزی بارمونه ؟
<far> خب اگر کاغذ الکترونیک در دسترس باشه اونجور ک من تصور میکنم بعد چرا باس برم سراغ کتاب چاپی ؟
<RobeGojeSabz> ما از همه بیشتر اعتراف میکنیم که هیچی بارمون نیست
<RobeGojeSabz> بازهم ناراحت میشن
<RobeGojeSabz> داستانیه
<RobeGojeSabz> یا من توهم زدم
<RobeGojeSabz> ؟
<RobeGojeSabz> که حرفهای طرف رو به خودم میگیرم
<RobeGojeSabz> حرفهاش خیلی شبیه تلنگری به منه
<RobeGojeSabz> این پست هام تو شبکه های اجتماعی بد جور توهم برای ملت بوجود آورده
<RobeGojeSabz> یکی نیست بگه آخه بنده خدا ما اگر بیشتر از کنجکاوی جلوتر میرفتیم که الان کسب و کاری برای خودمون داشتیم
<RobeGojeSabz> کی گفته که ما بزرگیم
<RobeGojeSabz> کجای حرفهای ما نشون از بزرگیه ما میده ؟
<hasan> sala!
<RobeGojeSabz> سلام
<hasan> salam!
<RobeGojeSabz> سلام
<hasan> dustan ma yek bug dar launchpad sabt kardim babate nabude keyboarde farsi dar ubuntu phone dustanr farsi zaban taeed konan zudtar in keyboard dar OTA12 biad
<hasan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1565238
<far> بابا ول کن این کیوی رو
<RobeGojeSabz> هاها
<RasoolEnt> خخخخ
<RasoolEnt> RobeGojeSabz: ورچی؟
<RobeGojeSabz> ورچی ینی چی؟
<RasoolEnt> ورچی یعنی برای چی خخخ
<RobeGojeSabz> چی برای چی؟
<RasoolEnt> برای چی ول کنم کیوی رو؟
<far> برو هکس چت بنصب
<RasoolEnt> نمیخوام. برنامه اضافیه خخخ
<far> اضافی نیست
<far> کلاینت ‏IRC‏ هستش
<RasoolEnt> چرا نیست؟ وقتی من xmpp‌دارم دیگه اون اضافی محسوب میشه
<RasoolEnt> ولی این توی مرورگره. کاری به جایی نداره. واسه همین میام خخخ
<far> با ‏xmpp‏ میتونی ب ‏irc‏ وصل شی؟
<RasoolEnt> نه. اون کلاینتی که من دارم فقط xmpp ساپورت میکنه
<RasoolEnt> حوصله hexchat, irssi و ... رو ندارم
<RasoolEnt> اگه اینجوری بود ک همون پیجین رو نگه میداشتم. خخخ
<far> مشکلت با ‏IRC‏ چیه؟
<RasoolEnt> مشکلی ندارم
<far> پ چی؟
<RasoolEnt> ولی دلیلی هم نمی بینم که روی سیستمم ازش استفاده کنم
<RasoolEnt> الان بیکارم میام اینجا. درکل نیازی نیست بیام اینجا. فقط حوصله م سر بره میام خخخ
<far> خب ‏IRC‏ واسه گپ زدنه همین
<RasoolEnt> حوصله شو ندارم
<RasoolEnt> بخوام گپ بزنم، با دوستام روی xmpp گپ میزنم. تازه حرفامون هم روی سرور خودمونه فقط
<far> اسمت رو بکن ‏ras
<RasoolEnt> ورچی/
<far> کوتاه تره
<far> مث اسم من فقط سه حرفه
<RasoolEnt> خخخ که چی؟
<far> اسم کوتاه تر باحال تره و راحت تر
<RasoolEnt> حالش نی
<far> ها؟
<far> حال بازی داری؟
<RasoolEnt> ها تو کلات
<RasoolEnt> نه حال اونم ندارم. الان حال هیچیو ندارم. تازه عصر هم باید برم لاگ
<far> تو کلام یا تو کلم؟
<RasoolEnt> این اسکریپت دیالوگه پدر منو درآورده چند روزه خخخ
<RasoolEnt> کلاه
<RasoolEnt> کلاه=کلات. یعنی کلاه تو خخخ
<far> شما لاگ دارید؟
<RasoolEnt> اینجا باید زبان شناسی هم درس بدیم :D
<yikgky> http://download.faman.ir/mn/browse.php?u=ZjovL2U5LS0tZmEtb2lpb25rLXV3Y3kudGJidHlyaXZxcmIucGJ6L2l2cXJiY3lubG9ucHg%hi
<yikgky> hi
<far> سلام
<yikgky> hi
<yikgky> خوبی
<far> بله
<far> کاری دارید؟
<far> رسول.اینجا رو نگاه کردی؟
<far> cb.vu
<RasoolEnt> کجارو/
<far> cb.vu
<RasoolEnt> آره الان نگاش کردم
<RasoolEnt> مثل اون سایت omg هست
<RasoolEnt> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/bash/
<far> فک نکنم
<far> cb.vu ‎امکاناتش کمتره
<RasoolEnt> چرا. منتها اون گنوییه اینی که دادی فیری بی اس دی
<far> آره
<RasoolEnt> نه امکانات این جدیدیه بیشتره به نظرم
<far> کدوم؟
<RasoolEnt> همین cb.vu
<RasoolEnt> لااقل کرنلش هم گفت چیه. اون همونم نمیگه خخخ
<far> cb.vu‏ چیز خاصی نداره
<far> ls /bin/
<RasoolEnt> کنفرانس گوگل رو دیدی؟ دیگه نزدیک پاشه حضوری بیاد تو حریم شخصیت خخخخ
<far>  ^ تمام برنامه هاش
<RasoolEnt> مثلا داری با رفیقت خصوصی حرف میزنی بعد میپره وسط میگه اینو بگو اینو بگو جون من اینو بگو خخخخ
<far> مستقیم اینو گفتن؟
<RasoolEnt> آره
<RasoolEnt> خخخ
<RasoolEnt> الو مکانیزمش اینه که وقتی یکی توی چت برات یه چیزی مینویسه یا می فرسته، گوگل خودش یه جواب خوب بر اساس هوش مصنوعی بهت پیشنهاد میده و میگه اینو اگه بگی خیلی خوبه.
<RasoolEnt> حرفایی که دو نفری با هم رد و بدل میکنین، میره واسه دیتابیس گوگل، روش کارمیشه. چک میکنن بعد جواب مناسب رو کامپیوتر بهت تحویل میده که بگی بهش
<RasoolEnt> بعد هم اومده میگه ما به حریم خصوصی اهمیت میدیم!!!!!
<RasoolEnt> بعد میگه پیام های شما روی هیچ سروری ذخیره نمیشه. خب لامصب اگه ذخیره نمیشه پس چجوری میفهمی مال ا چی گفتیم که جواب پیشنهاد میدی؟ خخخ
<far> جدی جدی میخوان اینکارو بکنن؟
<RasoolEnt> بعد میگه پیام ها روی هیچ سروری ذخیره نمیشن ولی رمزنگاری میشن. اگه ذخیره نمیشن پس دیگه چرا رمزنگاریشون میکنی/ خخخ
<RasoolEnt> آره دیگه.
<far> no idea
<RasoolEnt> کلا یه مسنجر زده که توش میتونی وب گردی بکنی. یوتیوب ببینی. با نقشه کار کنی. ایمیل بزنی خخخ
<RasoolEnt> یه اپ درست کرده تو میری توش، کل زندگیت رو میسپری دست گوگل. والسلام
<RasoolEnt> تازه الان دیگه آپدیت کردن هم بدون اینکه بهت بگه انجام میده. گوشی رو ریبوت میکنی بعد می بینی ۵ تا برنامه آپدیت شدن رفته پی کارش خخخ
<RasoolEnt> اصلا نمیفهمی کی آپدیت شدن خخخ
<RasoolEnt> البته شاید تنظیمات داشته باشه برای این چیزا که بتونی تغییرشون بدی
<RasoolEnt> ولی اینجوری خیلی راحت هرکار بخوان میکنن. دقیقا همون جریانی که استالمن چند سال پیش پیش بینی کرده بود
<RasoolEnt> پروژه پالادیوم
<RasoolEnt> سیستم عامل هرکاری اونا بگه انجام میدن. حتی اگه خودت هم بخوای کنترلش کنی بازم ازت میگیرنش
<RasoolEnt> اینجوری باشه گوگل هم مثل مایکروسافت به درجه‌ی عظیم خباثت رسید خخخ
<far> مبارکه
<RasoolEnt> مثلا رییس شرکتت آدم کثیفیه. اختلاس کرده. میخوای ایمیل بزنی لوش بدی، ایمیلت توی راه حذف میشه. چون هوش مصنوعی تشخیص میده که این ایمیل اگه منتشر بشه منافع یه عده به خطر می افته. ایمیلت خودکار پاک میشه یا متنش تغییر داده میشه
<RasoolEnt> الان هم تا حدودی با همین کارا داره اتفاق می افته. مایکروسافت هر زمان خودش بخواد یه نوتیف آپدیت ویندوز ۱۰ میاره روی سیستم عامل ۷ یا ۸ و ... هر زمان هم که بخواد از روی سیستم خونت برش میداره خخخ
<soroush> سلام
<meghg> RasoolEnt: فاک عظما که میگن همینه به فنا رفتیم :/
<RasoolEnt> خخخ
<RasoolEnt> چرا به فنا رفتیم؟ من که به شخصه از هیچ سرویس گوگل یا مایکروسافتی استفاده نمی کنم
<RasoolEnt> سرچ انجینم داک داک گو هست. ایمیلم اپن میل باکسه. مسنجرم روی سرور خودمه.
<RasoolEnt> فقط یه یوتیوب استفاده میکنم اونم نمیرم تو سایتش. لینک مورد نظر رو از داک میگیرم میزنم دانلود میکنم خخخ
<RasoolEnt> راستی خبر دارین داک داک گو به رو فیلتر کردن؟ :|
<soroush> داک داک گو چی هست
<RasoolEnt> duckduckgo.com
<RasoolEnt> سرچ انجینی که سرچ های ملت رو ذخیره نمیکنه تو دیتابیسش که بعد بره بفروشه به شرکت های دیگه :)
<RasoolEnt> من الان بیشتر از یک ساله کلا گوگل نرفتم. فقط داک میکنم هرچیزی رو که میخوام
<soroush> ولی فیلتره
<RasoolEnt> خیلی هم قابلیت های زیادی داره
<RasoolEnt> آره از دیروز اینجوری شده.
<far> فیلتر؟
<RasoolEnt> مسدود. هرچی اسمش رو میذاری
<RasoolEnt> جلوی پکت هارو گرفتن در هر صورت
<RasoolEnt> البته الان با تور هم تست کردم بازم نیومد. شاید یه اتفاقی واسه خود داک افتاده. ولی دیروز به نظرم با تور باز شد
<far> بله درسته الآن امتحان کردم
<far> ینی دست سانسور چی های ما هم تو کاره؟
<far> ربه گوجه سبز این لینک رو فرستاد: "توسعه دهندگان فری بی اس دی میگویند نمیتوانیم به چیپ های اینتل اعتماد کنیم"
<far> cpu haye intel
<RasoolEnt> خب معلومه. نه میخواد اعتماد کنن؟ مگه سی پی یوهاش آزادن که بشه بهشون اعتماد کرد؟
<far> سی پی یو آزاد چی هست؟
<RasoolEnt> سی پی یویی که تکنولوژی ساختش رو + مستنداتش منتشر کنن
<RasoolEnt> که چجوری ساختنش. اینجوری میشه بهشون اعتماد کرد.
<RasoolEnt> هم سورس سفت افزارهاشون باید دردسترش باشه هم داکیومنت ساختشون
<RasoolEnt> بهش میگن سخت افزار آزاد
<far> من فکر میکردم هر سخت افزاری ک مدارش رو بیرون بدن آزاده
<RasoolEnt> اگه با چیزی که منتشر کردن بتونی بفهمی چجوری ساخته شده و از چه چیزایی تشکیل شده، میشه آزاد
<soroush> اصلا در بازار های جهانی سی پی یو آزاد داره \
<far> k
<soroush> وجود داره
<far> چی؟
<soroush> هیچ شرکتی سی پی یو آزاد تولید می کنه
<soroush> ؟
<far> نمیدونم
<far> راستی:
<RasoolEnt> ما نمیگیم باید تولید کنه یا نکنه. ما میگیم اگه تولید نکرد، نمیشه بهش اعتماد کرد. حالا میخوان تولید کنن میخوان تولید نکنن
<far> [15:11] -NickServ- soroush is not registered.
<far> موتور جستجوی آزاد وجود داره؟
<far> عملا نه
<RasoolEnt> سورس داک داک گو روی گیت هابه فکر کنم
<RasoolEnt> ولی نمیدونم آزاده یا نه
<far> تا جایی ک من میدونم سورسش رو گیت هاب نیست
<far> هستش رو میگم
<RasoolEnt> سمت سرورش که مسلما نیست
<RasoolEnt> مثل تلگرام
<rey> سلام
<far> بازهم آزاد نیست
<far> حداقل کاملا
<rey> دوستان شما روی چه نسخه هایی از اوبونتو هستید؟
<far> تو ویکی پدیا ی لیست از موتور جستجو های آزاد بود اما عملا هیچ کدومشون کار نمیکرد
<rey> یه زری بزنید کسی نمیگه لالید
<far> rey, ‎کامپیوتر من فعلا خرابه اما میخوام ۱۴.۰۴ بنصبم
<far> :/
<RasoolEnt> rey: چقدر بی ادب!
<far> خیلی دوست دارم ی فحش آبدار طرفش پرتاب کنم
<RasoolEnt> اینو دیگه راش ندین :)
<RasoolEnt> خخخ
<far> اما بهتره خودم رو کنترل کنم
<far> من ک اپراتور نیستم
<far> نمیتونم کاری بکنم
<far> بنظرم معین باید ی نفر رو اپراتور کنه
<far> یا ی بات بزاره اینجا
<RasoolEnt> چمو
<RasoolEnt> چوم
<RasoolEnt> من که ذهنم درگیره خخخ
<far> چوم ینی چی؟
<RasoolEnt> قبلا توضیح دادم
<[BoD]Broken[KH]> huh
<[BoD]Broken[KH]> hi
<meghg> hi
<[BoD]Broken[KH]> what is this channel for
<meghg> thats described in channel info
<far> yes
<far> topic
<[BoD]Broken[KH]> irani ? :/
<meghg> uhum
<[BoD]Broken[KH]> ajabz !
<far> topic is eng
<[BoD]Broken[KH]> fekr nemikardam too irc irani peyda she
<meghg> fekr kon :D
<[BoD]Broken[KH]> :D
<[BoD]Broken[KH]> man kheyli vaghte ba irc ashna shodam vali irani nadidam
<meghg> chera hastan ama zir khakiyan lamssaba :D
<[BoD]Broken[KH]> ajabz
<far> i agree with m
<[BoD]Broken[KH]> huh
<meghg> axareshon to server rizon hastan onja game mizanan vas chatesh az irc estefade mikonan
<[BoD]Broken[KH]> man too server bttdm hastam
<[BoD]Broken[KH]> karam irc bot hastesh
<meghg> e che good
<[BoD]Broken[KH]>  bale bale
<far> irc bot?nice to meet u
<[BoD]Broken[KH]> O_o
<[BoD]Broken[KH]> me too, thank you
<meghg> etefaghan alan dashtam ba in bot ha var miraftam yekisho ra bendazam az telegram vasam pm dadani to irc biyad , khaste shodam az telegram
<[BoD]Broken[KH]> ba che narm afzari ?
<far> i have a plan to make a utility bot for dis chan
<[BoD]Broken[KH]> its so easy
<far> yea
<far> i will use py
<[BoD]Broken[KH]> use Mirc or PircBot
<[BoD]Broken[KH]> use Mirc or PircIrc*
<meghg> felan github ro daram ziro ro mikonam
<[BoD]Broken[KH]> ooo
<[BoD]Broken[KH]> chera sakht migiri enghad
<[BoD]Broken[KH]> ba Mirc ye bot mamoli bezan
<[BoD]Broken[KH]> bendaz roo vps
<meghg> kho chetor ba telegram hamahangesh konam  ?
<far> i use dis:
<[BoD]Broken[KH]> aha mikhay ba telegram hamahang koni ?
<far> bitcoinshell.mooo.com
<meghg> are dg, pmam onja forward kone inja
<[BoD]Broken[KH]> pas ye bote telegram ham mikhaY !?
<meghg> ohom
<far> [BoD]Broken[KH], where are u from?
<[BoD]Broken[KH]> iran
<[BoD]Broken[KH]> and u ?
<far> iran
<far> خو پ چرا فارسی حرف نمیزنیم؟
<[BoD]Broken[KH]> what ?
<[BoD]Broken[KH]> my windows doesnt support foreign languages
<far> nothing bye4now
<[BoD]Broken[KH]> bb
<far> همیشه سه نفر هستن ک هیچ وقت کانال رو ترک نمیکنن
<far> میدونید اون سه نفر کیا هستن؟
<far> ChanServ
<far> lubotu3`
<far> ubuntulog
<meghg> far: bale :D
<far> وفادارترین ها به کانال همین سه تا هستن
<meghg> ubuntulog ke esmesh roshe , chanserv ham ke hameja hast, mimone on lubotu3` ke gomname :D
<far> !irc
<lubotu3`> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<far> !bot
<lubotu3`> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ir's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg lubotu3` botclone
<meghg> befarma inam khodesho loo dad bot hast !! :D
<far> !java
<lubotu3`> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<far> !!
<far> RasoolEnt, ssh test@bitcoinshell.mooo.com
<far> free test linux shell.usable to learn linux and test cmds
<RasoolEnt> خخخ
<RasoolEnt> بالاخره پیدا کردی یکی؟
<far> چی؟شل اکانت؟
<RasoolEnt> ها
<far> آره
<far> برو ب اون آدرس یکی واس خودت بساز
<far> bitcoinshell.mooo.com
<RasoolEnt> خودم دامین دارم خخ هر وخ بخوام از راه دور وصل میشم به سیستمم
<far> سیستمت آی پی پابلیک داره؟
<far> public
<RasoolEnt> Ip static
<far> نه
<far> میدونی ‏ip public‏ چیه؟
<far> و فرقش با ‏private ip؟
<RasoolEnt> تا حالا دنبالش نبودم
<far> میتونی الآن ی سرور ‏http‏ راه بندازی؟
<far> ک بشه از راه دور بهش وصل شد؟
<RasoolEnt> با آیپی استاتیک؟ آره. باید دی ان اس های مخصوص کار رو توی نیک ست کنم
<far> توی چی؟
<far> NIC?
<RasoolEnt> nic.ir
<RasoolEnt> من همیشه دامین میذارم روش تا دیگه از آیپی استفاده نکنم.
<Wisx> salam
<RasoolEnt> Wisx: سلام :)
<Wisx> Linke Group Telegramo midin lotfan ?
<RasoolEnt> telegram.me/ubuntuir
<RasoolEnt> البته احتمالا. خیلی وقته تلگرام نرفتم
<Wisx> khob bande report hasatam nemitonam be in ID msg bedam .
<RasoolEnt> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,114807.45.html
<RasoolEnt> خب باید به معین بگی
<RasoolEnt> @nixoeen
<RasoolEnt> عه ببخشید. گفتی ریپورتی
<RasoolEnt> فکر کردم گفتی بلاک شدی
<RasoolEnt> اوبونتو لینک گروه نداره. تنها راهش صحبت با همین بات هست
<far> RasoolEnt, ‎تا جایی ک من میدونم اگر آی پی عمومی نداشته باشی نمیتونی اینکارا رو بکنی.‏
<RasoolEnt> far:   میشه. الان پس چجوری ملت دارن باهام چت میکنن؟
<RasoolEnt> یه آیپی استاتیک دارم. وصلش کردم به دامین. ملت با اون دامین الان به من وصل شدن. به سرور خودم.
<RasoolEnt> برای ssh هم همین جوریه
<RasoolEnt> کافیه پورت رو باز کنی و آیپی استاتیک رو بهش بدی تا وقتی به این آیپی استاتیکه پیام میدی اون از پورت بفرسته برای لوکال
<far> اینا رو اجرا کن
<far> mkdir example
<far> cd example
<far> sudo python -m SimpleHTTPServer 80
<far> wget example.com
<far> الآن من برای چت با تو ب سرورت وصل نشدم
<RasoolEnt> اینجارو نمیگم
<RasoolEnt> xmpp رو میگم
<far> من الآن ب فری نود وصل شدم
<RasoolEnt> الان بچه ها با دامین من وصل میشن به سرورم و آیپیم روی دامینم سیو شده
<far> اونو نمیدونم
<far> دستورات اجرا شد؟
<RasoolEnt> الان آیپی منو میتونی از اینجا ببینی؟
<far> بله
<far> فک کنم
<far> !wine
<lubotu3`> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<far> !virtualizers
<lubotu3`> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<far> !windows
<lubotu3`> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg lubotu3` equivalents
<iaiisi> hi
<far> salam
<far> nls
#ubuntu-ir 2016-05-20
<far> iraj, man be python motad shodam
<far> iraj, be che zabani panah bebaram?
<far> iraj, mikham tarkesh konam
<iraj> far, man 8 saleh py kar mikonam
<far> iraj, pas to ham motad shodi?
<iraj> far, لازم نیس ترکش کنی یه چیز دیگه یاد بگیر
<iraj> far, من جدیدا چیزای دیگه هم استفاده می کنم
<iraj> far, جاوا رو حتما شروع کن
<far> iraj, shoroo kardam
<far> iraj, amma motavaghef shod
<iraj> far, go on
<far> iraj, i cant =(
<far> iraj, id have computer
<far> iraj, i need to download and install ubuntu
<iraj> far, aha
<far> iraj, amma khodam be fekr ruby boodam
<far> iraj, ya perl
<iraj> far, ruby vase web khubeh
<far> iraj, felan
#ubuntu-ir 2016-05-21
<Hossein> salam
<Hossein> az doostan kesi hast ke bande ro rahnemaei kone?
<reza> salam
<reza> mibakhshid
<reza> man dastoore sudo apt-get purge libfontconfig1
<reza> ro too ubuntum zadam
<reza> kasi mitoone bege chikar konam ke ettelaatam bargarde
<reza> ?
<reza> aloo
<reza> kasi inja nist ?
<abb4s> salam
<abb4s> kasi midoone to ubuntu az che proxy estefade mikonin ?
<RasoolEnt> abb4s: سلام. من از تور استفاده میکنم
<abb4s> RasoolEnt: to #ubuntu  squid ro moarefi kardan
<abb4s> akhe az tor mishe to barname haye dg mesle android studio estefade kard ??
<RasoolEnt> خب احتمالا اون دقیقا کارش همون پروکسیه. ولی من با تور راحت  ترم
<abb4s> akhe az tor mishe to barname haye dg mesle android studio estefade kard ??
<RasoolEnt> تور در اصل https ساپورت میکنه. برای اینکه بتونی از اچ تی تی پی هم استفاده کنی باید از polipo‌استفاده کنی
<abb4s> RasoolEnt:  english va farsi ghati shod . nemitoonam bekhoonam
<RasoolEnt> اولین کلمه ی انگلیسی رو از سمت چپ دیدی؟ از همونجا شروع کن به خوندن به سمت چپ. بعد که تموم شد برو سراغ دومین کلمه‌ی امنگلیسی از سمت چپ و بعد دوباره متن بین اون دوتارو بخون
<RasoolEnt> از قدیم همین جوری بوده. یه زمانی یاهومسنجر هم همین جوری بود. دیگه باید عادت کرده باشیم به این جور خوندن :)
<abb4s>  requested CTCP VERSION from abb4s: ?!?! in chie dg?
<emzi> abb4s: من فرستادم ببینم کلاینتت چیه
<emzi> ‫abbs4s: به جای qwebirc از کلاینتی استفاده کن که راست به چپ ساپورت کنه
<emzi> ‫‫RasoolEnt: با نویسه RTL که با کلیدهای ترکیبیه ‎Alt+]‎ درج می‌شه، دیگه اون مشکل وجود نداره
<emzi> RasoolEnt: http://klug.ir/wiki/meta/%DB%8C%DA%A9%D9%BE%D8%A7%D8%B1%DA%86%D9%87%E2%80%8C%D8%B3%D8%A7%D8%B2%DB%8C-%D9%86%DA%AF%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%B4/ => قسمت انگلیسی در فارسی
<RasoolEnt> emzi: جالب بود. ممنون :)
<mhn70> slm
<mhn70> agha man ye moshkel peyda kardam az browser ke stefade mikonam laptop reset mishe
<RasoolEnt> سلام. از کدوم براوزر؟ چ توزیعی؟ کدوم ورژن؟
<mhn70> ,hgh tvrd knhvi
<mhn70> والا فرقی نداره
<mhn70> توزیعم هم 16.04 باید باشه آخریش
<RasoolEnt> از کدوم براوزرها تا حالا استفاده کردی؟
<mhn70> chrome
<mhn70> firefox
<RasoolEnt> chromium چی؟
<mhn70> نه از اون استفاده نکردم
<mhn70> ولی مشکل رو تا حدی می دونم چیه
<RasoolEnt> چیه؟
<mhn70> کارت گرافیک
<mhn70> قبلش debian داشتم
<mhn70> همشن مشکل رو داشت
<RasoolEnt> درایورش رو نصب میکنی یعنی؟ یا با درایور آزاد این مشکل رو داره؟
<mhn70> هم با آزاد هم نصب شده
<mhn70> با آزاد به شدت داغ می کنه
<abb4s_> Sh!t . squid proxy server boode na client ...
<mhn70> وقتی درایور خودش رم می ریزم درست می شه
<RasoolEnt> :)
<abb4s_> RasoolEnt: :( :(
<RasoolEnt> یعنی درایور انحصاریش رو؟
<mhn70> آره
<RasoolEnt> خب الان چرا نصبش نمی کنی؟
<mhn70> از خود nvidia می گیرم
<mhn70> ولی الان نصبه وقتی browser باز می کنم
<abb4s_> agha tor ro az koja download kardin ??
<RasoolEnt> abb4s_: sudo apt install tor obfs4proxy
<mhn70> بعد یه مدت رست می شه لپ تاپ
<abb4s_> akhe badbakhti tor 100 MB hajm dare
<RasoolEnt> mhn70: نمیدونم والا. البته من ۱۶٫۰۴ ندارم. میگن باگ زیاد داره.
<RasoolEnt> abb4s_: واسه من تور خیلی بشه ۲ مگ. ۱۰۰ مگ برا چی؟
<abb4s_> RasoolEnt: nemidonam vase windows intor bood vase hamin feck kardam ...
<RasoolEnt> abb4s_: ویندوز رو ول کن. اینجا ما مفهوم دیپندنسی رو داریم. اگه ۱۰۰ مگ هم حجم کلی کتابخانه هاش باشه، ۹۹ مگش توی خود توزیعت موجوده
<RasoolEnt> نیاز نیست دوباره دانلودشون کنی. فقط اون بخشی رو میگیری که نبوده روی سیستمت
<mhn70> خب الان راه حلی وجود نداره ؟
<mhn70> :D
<mhn70> فکر کنم باید فعلا بسازم باهاش تا بعد امتحان ها
<RasoolEnt> mhn70: نمیدونم. ممکنه سخت افزار لپ تاپت با لینوکس بهینه نباشه. برای همین اینجوریه
<mhn70> ممکنه
<mhn70> از hp  مزخرف تر ندیدم
<RasoolEnt> باید بگی از انویدیا مزخرف تر ندیدم خخخ
<mhn70> از این دو گرافیکه هاست که گرافیک intel رو خودش دست کاری کرده
<RasoolEnt> خیلیا با انویدیا این مشکل رو دارن
<mhn70> همیشه این مشکل رو با هاش دارم
<mhn70> رو دبین بودم راحت بودم ها نباید عوض می کردم
<mhn70> ههههه
<RasoolEnt> منم انویدیا دارم ولی خب کلا درایورش رو نصب نمی کنم. توزیعمم اوبونتو ۱۵٫۱۰ هست. مشکلی با فایرفاکس ندارم. البته گرافیک من قدیمیه. مال ۲۰۰۴ هست
<abb4s> RasoolEnt: damet garm nasb shod vali avord ke : downloading update check
<abb4s> ..
<RasoolEnt> abb4s: https://web.archive.org/web/20151010211710/http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/wiki/%D8%AA%D9%88%D8%B1
<mhn70> این لپ تاپه کلا مشکل گرم شدن داره
<mhn70> چند تا نرم افزار روش ریختم وسط کامپایل می پرید بیرون
<mhn70> چون داغ می کرد
<mhn70> رسول جان ممنون لطف کردی دادا
<mhn70> موفق باشی
#ubuntu-ir 2016-05-22
<F44> salam, kasi midune axi ke akhare jashne enteshare 16.04 tu esfahan gerefte shod, koja mishe peidash kard?!
<far> ها؟
<far> عجیبه!هیچکی اینجا نیست!
<far> البته جز این سه تا بات :)
<abb4s> salam , ye mishkeli daram baraye rah andazi tor
<abb4s> https://web.archive.org/web/20151107100327/http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/wiki/Tor/Bridge
<abb4s> gofte az in estefade kon :
<abb4s> get transport obfs4
<abb4s> vali : not found get command !
<hemen> help
<hemen> سلام
<hemen> کسی هست؟؟؟؟
<hemen> hellooooooooooo
<hemen> Any Body's There????
<abb4s> saaaaaaaaaalaaaaaaaaaaaaaam :D
<ubun> help
<emzi> !ask | ubun
<lubotu3`> ubun: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<emzi> !help
<far> lol
<far> emzi, may i pm u?
<emzi> Y
<far> !whatis man
<far> فک کردم بات پیشرفته ای هست
<far> شما گیک هستید؟
<far> aref, ^
<Aref> بله؟
<far> گیکی که تو انجمن اوبونتو هست
<Aref> بله خودم هستم!
<far> DONT PANIC?
<Aref> بله
<Aref> در خدمتم
<far> wow!
<Aref> چی شد؟ اسم آی‌دیم گیکه! خیلی از دوستان از ما گیک‌ترن!!
<Aref> شما آی‌دیت چیه؟
<far> نه هیچی فقط خواستم بدونم کیا اینجا رفت و آمد میکنن
<far> من رو کانال اوبونتو حساسم
<F44> من اولین بارمه که اومدم اینجا
<Aref> بله، من زیاد نمایم، گهگداری یه سرکی میکشم
<Aref> *نمیام
<far> مراقبم قاچاق چی، خلاف کار و ... این دور و برا نباشن
<Aref> نه نگران نباش!
<far> :)
<far> من کوچیک شما فاروقم
<Aref> حدس میزدم!
<Aref> چند روز پیش یه ارسالی در این مورد داشتی ظاهرا!
<far> چطو؟کار خطرناکی کردم؟اسپمی دادم؟
<Aref> نه، کار خطرناک که نه! ولی قبول کن اسپم زیاد میدی!
<far> میدم یا میدادم؟
<Aref> الان خیلی کمتر شده!
<far> :)
<far> قبول میکنم
<Aref> میشه بپرسم چند سالته؟
<far> جوونم و جوگیر!
<emzi> جوان یا نوجوان؟!
<F44> یعنی در این حد کم سن؟!
<far> بله نوجوان
<far> بله در این حد
<F44> چند سالته؟
<far> 15
<far> دوستان ساکت شدن.فک کنم رفتن تو شوک!
<F44> کاش منم وقتی ۱۵ ساله بودم از لینوکس استفاده می کردم!
<F44> عمومون با ویندوز تلف شد
<Aref> خوبه، سعی کن راه درست رو تو زندگی بری که دچار مشکل نشی!
<far> من که 15 سالمه با خودم میگم کاش منم وقتی 10 سالم بود لینوکسی بودم
<Aref> من ۱۵ سالم بود معتاد مولتی مدیا بیلدر بودم!
<Aref> فاروق عزیز جوونی و سعی کن از اینکه با گنو/لینوکس توی این دوره از زندگیت آشنا شدی نهایت استفاده رو ببری.
<Aref> سعی کن در یه زمینهٔ خاص که خیلی بهش علاقه‌مند هستی تحقیق کنی و از این شاخه به اون شاخه نپری
<far> حتما
<Aref> کار اشتباه که من زیاد انجام دادم و هنوزم دچار مشکلم
<far> نه با بخش دوم موافق نیستم
<Aref> نمی‌دونم چرا اینجا اینقدر اشتباه تایپی دارم!
<F44> منم دچار این مشکل تنوع طلبی هستم
<F44> و واقعا بده
<Aref> خیلی بده خیلی خیلی
<far> شاید من اشتباه فهمیده باشم
<Aref> اف ۴۴ شما خودت رو معرفی نمی‌کنی؟
<far> مدل هواپیما؟
<Aref> مدل هواپیما چیه دیگه! این دوستمون رو میگم
<far> نشنیدی اف چهارده؟خب اینم اف چهل و چهاره
<F44> من توی انجمن farzaneh.rz44
<F44> اف ۴۴ اسمیه که از دوران نوجوونی داشتم
<F44> اف اول اسممه
<Aref> زیاد پست نمی‌دی
<Aref> درسته؟
<F44> و ۴۴ کد من بود واسه یه سری شیطنت های توی مدرسه
<emzi> https://sallar.me/farsi/the-bubble/#more | http://wanpire.com/%D8%B4%D8%A8%DA%A9%D9%87-%D9%88-%DA%A9%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%A8%D8%B1%D9%86%D8%A7%D9%85%D9%87-%D9%86%D9%88%DB%8C%D8%B3%DB%8C/
<F44> نه، فقط سوال می پرسم
<Aref> فرزانه میشه بپرسم شما چند سالته و الان مشغول چه‌کاری هستی (منظورم اینه که دانشجویی، کار داری و...)؟
<F44> من ۲۳ سالمه. لیسانس ریاضی دارم؛ تدریس ریاضی می کنم اما نه بوطر رسمی
<F44> به علوم کامپیوتر هم علاقه مندم
<F44> منظورم دقیقا علوم کامپیوتره نه مهندسیش!
<Aref> هم سن هستیم! من داشنجوی ارشد حشره‌شناسی هستم که البته ازش گریزانم!
<far> ی بار ی مطلب جادی رو می خوندم میگفت به جای اینکه برید تو جنگل ‏IT‏ و سی و سی پلاس پلاس و جاوا و پایتون رو یاد بگیرید و اینا رو قویتر کنید و تموم برید به بخش های دیگه جنگل سر بزنید و چیزای متنوع یاد بگیرید.
<Aref> البته جمعه میشم ۲۳ سال!
<F44> ولی من خیلی رشته تحصیلیم رو دوست دارم
<Aref> من هم از دورهٔ دبیرستان خیلی درگیر کامپیوتر و برنامه‌نویسی بودم اما سر هیچ و پوچ اومدم تجربی
<F44> بنظرم لازم نیست آدم رشته تخصصیش برنامه نویسی باشه
<F44> چون این یه مهارته که میشه بدست آوردش
<sara> سلام
<F44> الان شما موفق تری، چون تک بعدی نیستی
<Aref> البته برنامه‌نویسی در هر رشته‌ای کاربرد داره! همین الان من برای پایان‌نامه قصد دارم از R استفاده کنم.
<F44> لااقل دوتا بعد داری: ۱.حشره شناسی ۲.برنامه نویسی
<sara> من یه سوال خیلی بی ربط بپرسم با عرض معذرت
<Aref> بله سارا
<F44> منم پروژه کارشناسیم رو دارم به شورت موازی برنامه نویسی می کنم
<F44> سلام سارا
<F44> *صورت
<F44> ببخشید من تایپ فارسیم افتضاحه
<sara> اینجا کسی که تجارت الکترونیک خونده باشه یا در این زمینه ها مطالعه کرده باشه داریم؟
<Aref> گفتم که برنامه‌نویسی همه جا کاربرد داره اما بحث مهندسی کامپیوتر چیز دیگریست!
<far> سلام سارا
<Aref> من که این کاره نیستم سارا خانم!
<F44> منم همینطور
<Aref> من رویاهای کودکیم ساخت ربات و ابزارهای الکترونیک بود اما نمی‌دونم چی‌شد از این وادی سر در آوردم!
<emzi> تست emoji:
<emzi> 😀 😬😡😜 👻👏👈 👴👱🏻👩🏻🐧🕚♦️◀️✔️❎🎶📵📙😐🙄
<Aref> فاروق اینا رو که می‌نویسم درس بگیر!
<F44> پس چرا رفتی تجربی؟!
<F44> خیلی دوره آخه
<Aref> گفتم که سر هیچ و پوچ! راستش من بیشتر تحت تاثیر دوستان و خانواده رفتم تجربی!
<far> emzi, characterai ke ferestadi mafhoom ni
<F44> من واسه این که نرم تجربی خیلی با پدرم بحث کردم
<F44> پدرم دوست داشت پزشک بشم
<F44> ولی من از زیست منتفر بودم!
<Aref> بله، توی جامعه‌ای که پزشکا دارن خون مردم رو میکنن تو شیشه و کسی هم نیست بگه بالا چشمتوت ابرو هست همینم باید بشه
<Aref> همه میشن عاشق سینه‌چاک این کار
<Aref> پول پول و پول
<Aref> ولی باید بدونن خوشبخت اون کسیه که بره دنبال علاقه‌اش
<Aref> معمولا پول خودش در پی علاقه و البته تلاش میاد، به هرحال کسی که علاقه داره تلاش هم میکنه
<Aref> من اتفاقا زیستم خوب بود!
<F44> من واسه ارشد هم همین مشکلو دارم!
<Aref> چه مشکلی؟
<F44> میخوام ریاضی بخونم اما همه میگن بازار کار نداره
<F44> یا میگن دیوونه ای و این رشته خوب نیست و ازین حرفا
<Aref> تو که گفتی به مهندسی نرم‌افزار علاقه داری
<F44> نه گفتم علوم کامپیوتر دوست دارم
<Aref> خوب برای علوم کامپیوتر اقدام کن!
<F44> و تاکید کردم که مهندسی کامپیوترو دوست ندارم
<Aref> من اشتباه دیدم
<F44> علوم کامپیوتر از زیر شاخه های ریاضیه اتفاقا
<F44> نه، اون علاقه فرعیه! من معادلات دیفرانسیل دوست دارم
<Aref> وقتی شما انقدر خوب بخونی که مثلا شریف قبول بشی همه میفهمن که قضیه چیه
<F44> اما امسال کنکور علوم کامپیوترو بهتر از ریاضی دادم متاسفانه!
<Aref> اونوقت می‌تونی از این کشور نابود هم بری (برای دکتری)
<F44> واسه معادلات اتفاقا فقط توی شریف استاد درست و حسابی پیدا میشه
<F44> راستش من خیلی به اپلای فکر کردم، اما آدم اپلای کردن نیستم
<F44> خیلی وابسته خونواده ام
<Aref> به‌نظرم من به کاری که علاقه داری ادامه بده
<emzi> ریاضی، برای بازار کار، بله نداره؛ آمار خیلی بهتر وضعش از ریاضی
<Aref> بازار کار رو ول کن!
<Aref> بازار چیز متفاوتی از دانشگاه هست!
<F44> من با عارف موافقم
<Aref> شما مدرک LPIC بگیر و البته مقداری هم تبحر داشته باش، میتونی کار پیدا کنی
<F44> دنیای آکادمیک واقعا یه چیز متفاوتیه از بیرونش
<Aref> ادامه تحصیل ربطی به کار نداره حداقل توی این رشته‌ها
<Aref> و تو ایران
<Aref> ما الان کلی دری وری در مورد حشرات می‌دونیم اما تا به باغدار میرسی میگه چه سمی بزنم!
<far> nls!
<Aref> نه اینه این حشره چیه!!
<Aref> *اینکه
<far> s/nls//
<Aref> اگرم بگی سم نمی‌خواد میگه برو گمشو!
<F44> عارف به نظرم رشته ت باید خیلی جالب باشه
<Aref> اصلا
<F44> جدی میگی؟
<Aref> وحشتناک هست!
<emzi> در ریاضی و دانشهای علوم پایه علاقه بر اساس استعداد شکل می گیره؛ در این رشته ادامه تحصیل یعنی researcher شدن؛ و این به معنای اینه که شخص باید در مورد توانایی هایی ذهنی اش درک واقعی داشته باشه
<F44> من از کوچیکیم حشره ها رو دوست داشتم! مخصوصا عنکبوت
<Aref> فرض کن شما باید برای یه درس تمام ویژگی‌ها یه حشره رو حفظ کنی!
<F44> خب حفظ کردن اونا خیلی بده
<Aref> مثلا پنجه ۴ بندی، پای جلو از نوع شکاری، بال فلان و...
<F44> من که اصلا حفظیاتم خوب نیست
<F44> وای نه!
<F44> چقدر بد
<Aref> این رشته دقیقا همون چیزیه که شما ازش متنفری
<Aref> حفظ حفظ و حفظ
<F44> :|
<Aref> emzi شما خودت رو معرفی می‌کنی؟
<far> :[
<Aref> فاروق چی شده؟
<emzi> من emzi هستم، یک معتاد
<emzi> :D
<far> emzi az moshtari hayeh paropaghors inja hast
<emzi> چی بگم مثلا؟!
<Aref> تو انجمن آی‌دیت چیه؟
<far> عارف هیچی اشتباهی بود
<emzi> Aref: Hadron
<F44> بچه ها من میرم سر کارام
<F44> شب همگی خوش
<Aref> بای فرزانه
<far> خداحافظ
<far> [22:04] -NickServ- f44 is not registered.
<Aref> emzi زیاد تو انجمن نیستی درسته؟
<far> bye.nls
<Aref> فاروق رفتی؟
<far> بله
<emzi> Aref: چند سال اخیر یک یا دوبار سر زدم اونم پ.خ دریافت کرده بودم!
<Aref> بای
<far> Night Late Sleep
<Aref> خب اونوقت چطور مشتری اینجا هستی؟
<Aref> اینجا که زیاد رفت و آمد نیست؟
<emzi> اینجا هم خیلی نمیام
<Aref> آی‌دیت رو دیدم، سنتون نسبتا بالاست! جایی مشغول هستی؟
<emzi> بله؛ دولتی بود. قبل از سال استعفا دادم. وقتم آزادتره، اینجا بیشتر سر می زنم
<Aref> امیدوارم موفق باشی
<sara> من چطور یه کانال مرتبط با تجارت الکترونیک پیدا کنم؟
<sara> یه سوالی دارم که بدجوری من رو درگیر خودش کرده
<emzi> سوالت رو بپرس بهتر می تونیم آدرس بدیم
<sara> قراره یه محصول تولید کنیم که بتونه برای مشتری باعث ایجاد gain بشه
<sara> و
<sara> pain
<sara> های
<sara> اون رو کاهش بده
<sara> قبلش باید مشتری رو بشناسیم
<sara> بدونیم
<sara> pain
<sara> و
<sara> gain
<sara> و
<sara> job
<sara> اون چیه
<sara> متناسب با اون
<sara> product
<Aref> شاید بتونی از بچه‌های فروم مانشت کمک بگیری
<Aref> فروم مانشت در مورد مشاوره کنکور هست
<emzi> سوالت چی بود؟!
<Aref> و اونجا احتمالا بتونی بچه‌های تجارت شریف، تهران و... رو پیدا کنی
<Aref> من فعلا رفع زحمت می‌کنم، بای همگی...
<sara> متناسب با اون یه
<sara> product
<sara> که
<sara> gain creator
<sara> و
<sara> pain reliever
<sara> باشه باید ارایه بدیم
<sara> همین دیگه
<sara> یه
<sara> case study
<sara> ازمون خواسه استاد
<sara> مرسی Aref
<sara> شب خوش
<emzi> دنبال مشتری ای هستی که pain و gain و job داره و تا حالا برای painش، gainی ارائه نشده؟!
<emzi> دنبال مشتری ای هستی که pain و job داره و تا حالا برای painش، gainی ارائه نشده؟!
<sara> آره
<emzi> خیلی سخته! این روزها دیگه مشتری painش رو نمیشناسه! سازنده ها و فروشنده ها خودشون برای مشتری pain تعریف می کنند و بعد gain رو بهش می فروشند
<emzi> حتما باید چیزی باشه که تا حالا نمونه اش اجرا نشده؟
<sara> نه
<sara> هر چیزی می تونه باشه
<sara> ولی من خیلی سرچ زدم
<sara> case study
<emzi> جمع-سپاری در ایران خیلی جوان و مشکل خیلی از استارت-آپ هاست
<sara> در این مورد خیلی کم هست
<sara> اونایی هم که هست ایراد داره
<emzi> جمع-سپاری می تونه وموضوع مطالعه ات باشه؟
<sara> نمی دونم چیه
<emzi> w8
<emzi> تا لینک فارسی پیدا کنم به این ها سر بزن:
<emzi> http://indiegogo.com
<emzi> و
<emzi> http://kickstarter.com
<emzi> و
<emzi> http://rockethub.com
<sara> tnx
<emzi> ایده رو گرفتی؟
<emzi> استارت-آپها برای شروع با مشکل بودجه مواجه اند
<emzi> pain: سرمایه شروع کار
<emzi> gain: سرمایه ای که با دونیت دیگران فراهم میشه
<emzi> sara: http://www.netstart.ir/4538/%D8%AC%D9%85%D8%B9%E2%80%8C%D8%B3%D9%BE%D8%A7%D8%B1%DB%8Ccrowd-funding-%DA%86%DB%8C%D8%B3%D8%AA%D8%9F/
<emzi> چند تایی سایت فارسی هم داریم که چندان به موفقیت نرسیدند. همین خودش می تونه موضوع مطالعه باشه
<sara> ممنون از راهنماییتون
<sara> بهش فکر می کنم ببینم می تونم با اون چیز یکه استاد می خواد تطابقش بدم یا نه
<sara> http://api.ning.com/files/rwXAOnjRAGScYW4Jg4RUUuKlUCWxoen7A*dW4mayNA5C9HlNO6SGIjWocytHSye7gCBpO2zXjeebW5l4jt12k37IUNydpMyx/createreleive.png
<sara> emzi: اینم یه نمونه از اون چیزیه که من می خوام
<sara> اما مشکلش اینه که اومده
<sara> رو
<sara> product
<sara> تو بخش
<sara> gain creator
<sara> هم نوشته
<emzi> خب، اصلاحش کن!
<sara> چیزی به ذهنم نمی رسه واسه بخش
<sara> gain creator
<sara> .
<RasoolEnt> سلام
<emzi> رسول، سر زدم ولی دیدم حل شدن بود؛
<RasoolEnt> emzi: من میخوام توی یه اسکریپت مثلا ۲۰ تا آرگومان تعیین کنم. به جای اینکه بخوام تک تک بنویسم $1 $2 $3 و ... چکار کنم که راحت تر بشه حسابشون کرد؟
<RasoolEnt> emzi: حل نشده هنوز :) اون جریان کانکیش حل شده. البته دیگه الان اون بحث تخصصی تر میشه و شاید به دردم هم نخوره
<emzi> $@ vs $*
<emzi> "$@"
<RasoolEnt> نمیشه. میخوام آرگومان اول یه کار انجام بده. بعد مثلا آرگومان های ۲ تا ۲۰ یه کار دیگه
<RasoolEnt> اگه $@ یا $* بذارم بازم آرگومان اول رو هم به دستورات بعدی میده
<emzi> RasoolEnt: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/035
#ubuntu-ir 2017-05-15
<harchi[m]> https://puri.sm/posts/how-purism-avoids-critical-intel-security-exploit/
<Hossein[m]> salam londhamer
<harchi[m]> https://puri.sm/posts/how-purism-avoids-vault-7-dark-matter/
<harchi[m]> salam Hossein
<harchi[m]> :)
<Hossein[m]> :)
<Hossein[m]> تا حالا ندیدم من شما رو اینجا
<Hossein[m]> جدید اومدید یا اسم عوض کردین؟
<javadkhof> دوستان یه  مشکلی با ابزار xdotool دارم کسی تاحالا باهاش کار کرده ؟
<harchi[m]> Hossein: مهم نیست حسین جان
<harchi[m]> بعضا لینک ببینم اینجا میزارم
<javadkhof> می خوام از متد type استفاده کنم
<Hossein[m]> lonhhamer: گفتم شاید آشنا باشیم ندونم :D
<javadkhof> کار می کنه توی ترمینال ولی وقتی براش کیبرد شورت کد تعریف می کنم دیگه عمل نمیکنه
<harchi[m]> نه . من معمولا ناشناس میچرخم
<harchi[m]> :)
<Hossein[m]> londhamer: کار درستیه.
<Hossein[m]> javadkhof, گوگل کردی؟
<harchi[m]> :)
<javadkhof> میز کارم i3 هست
<Hossein[m]> خوب؟
<javadkhof> Hossein[m], چیزی پیدا نکردم !
<javadkhof> bindsym $mod+Shift+n exec "xdotool type slm"
<Hossein[m]> میخوای چیکار کنی با آی تریت؟
<javadkhof> این چیزیه که توی فایل کانفیگ گزاشتک
<javadkhof> می خوام  وقتی  کنترل+شیف+n رو می زنم تایپ کنه slm
<Hossein[m]> اوووووووووه
<Hossein[m]> انقد سختش نکن
<Hossein[m]> میخوای کیبوردت رو فارسی کنی
<Hossein[m]> یا دقیقن میخوای همین کاری که گفتی رو بکنی؟
<javadkhof> می خوام تغریبا همین کار رو بکنم فقط به جای slm یه سری متن ها و ایموجی هایی دارم که خیلی استفاده می کنم می خوام دست به موس نشم سریع با یه حرکت تایپ کنه
<Hossein[m]> اوهوم
<Hossein[m]> یک لحظه بذار خودم اینو بذارم توی کنفیگم یکم مطالعه کنم
<Hossein[m]> ببینم میتونم کمکت کنم یا نه
<javadkhof> دستت درد نکنه !
<harchi[m]> javadkhof: حدود یک سال قبل علی میرجمالی اینورا سر میزد . خبری ازشون ندارید ؟
<Hossein[m]> bindsym $mod+Shift+N move left
<Hossein[m]> توی خط بالاتر این خودش اومده تعریف کرده کنفیگ دیفالت آی تری
<javadkhof> harchi[m], یک سال قبل من اینجا نبودم :D
<Hossein[m]> یک ترکیب دیگه رو انتخاب کن ببین جواب نمیده
<harchi[m]> اوکی
<Hossein[m]> یا باید اون بالاییه رو کامنتش کنی بی‌اثر شه
<Hossein[m]> حالا بذار خودم راه بندازمش بهت میگم چجوری انجام میشه
<javadkhof> Hossein[m], من کل تنظیمات ای تری رو  از اول چیدم البته با کمک یه سری کانفیگ های اماده
<Hossein[m]> ینی این خط توی کانفیگت نیست که با هم تداخل پیدا کنن؟
<Hossein[m]> اگه نیست پس فرضم غلطع
<javadkhof> نه نیست تست کردم
<javadkhof> برای شما با کلید دیگه ای کار کرد ؟
<Hossein[m]> باشه
<javadkhof> rasool irc nemiaad ?
<harchi[m]> فدورا اینجا کسی کار میکنه ؟
<harchi[m]> اگر آره .
<harchi[m]> dnscrypt-proxy
<harchi[m]> رو نصب کردید ؟
<Hossein[m]> javadkhof, نه واسه منم کار نمیکنه :( ولی یکم دیگه هم بصبر شاید تونستم کاری کنم
<harchi[m]> چجوری میشه با
<harchi[m]> systemd
<harchi[m]> اجراش کرد ؟
<harchi[m]> https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/this-hip-hop-track-has-better-opsec-advice-than-most-guides-out-there
<harchi[m]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYb_8MM1tGQ
<Hossein[m]> londhamer, من قبلا داشتم جفتشو مثل هر برنامه دیگه‌ای درست میشه اگه بلد باشی اون فایلشو بنویسی
<harchi[m]> Hossein: اتفاقا دنبال فایلش میگردم
<harchi[m]> البته تو گیتهاب فایلش هست
<harchi[m]> فقط اینکه فایلش به فایل دات کانفش وصل میشه
<harchi[m]> که اینو نمیخوام
<Hossein[m]> یا پیدا کنی
<harchi[m]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sr8ILq1a_yw
<harchi[m]> https://dualcoremusic.bandcamp.com/track/0x0a-hack-commandments
<Hossein[m]> به فایل چیش؟
<harchi[m]> Hossein:
<harchi[m]> https://github.com/jedisct1/dnscrypt-proxy/blob/master/dnscrypt-proxy.service.in
<harchi[m]> https://github.com/jedisct1/dnscrypt-proxy/blob/master/dnscrypt-proxy.socket
<harchi[m]> https://github.com/jedisct1/dnscrypt-proxy/blob/master/dnscrypt-proxy.conf
<harchi[m]> Hossein: این سه تا بهم مرتبطن
<harchi[m]> میخوام فقط لینک اولی باشه
<harchi[m]> یک فایل بسازم و راه بیفته
<harchi[m]> اولی رو با کمی تغییر اجرا میکنم
<harchi[m]> حتما باید کامپیوتر ریستارت بشه تا راه بیفته
<harchi[m]> نمیشه روشن خاموش یا ریستارت کرد سرویس رو
<Hossein[m]> آها
<Hossein[m]> Usage: /etc/init.d/$NAME {start|stop|restart ...
<Hossein[m]> توی کدش که هست
<Hossein[m]> یعنی کار نمیکنه
<Hossein[m]> sudo /etc/init.d/dnscrypt.daemon restart
<Hossein[m]> ?
<Hossein[m]> عجیبه
<harchi[m]> الان سیستم دم دستم نیست
<harchi[m]> بعدا چک میکنم
<harchi[m]> ممنون
<Hossein[m]> خواهش
<Hossein[m]> javadkhof, هنوز هستی؟
<javadkhof> اره
<Hossein[m]> خوب ببین
<Hossein[m]> توی خود سایت آی تری
<Hossein[m]> نوشته که
<Hossein[m]> Some tools (such as import or xdotool) might be unable to run upon a KeyPress event, because the keyboard/pointer is still grabbed. For these situations, the --release flag can be used, which will execute the command after the keys have been released.
<Hossein[m]> خوب
<Hossein[m]> حالا پس دستور درست
<Hossein[m]> اینه:
<javadkhof> :)
<Hossein[m]> bindsym --release $mod+x exec --no-startup-id xdotool type --clearmodifiers 'yes'
<Hossein[m]> حالا اگه
<Hossein[m]> Modات
<Hossein[m]> و
<Hossein[m]> x
<Hossein[m]> رو بزنی برات تایپ میکنه
<Hossein[m]> yes
<Hossein[m]> ولی اگه shift رو اضافه کنی از اون صفحه در میاد دیگه نمیتایپه
<Hossein[m]> برای همون من همینطوری بهت توصیه میکنم
<Hossein[m]> که کارهم میکنه
<javadkhof> دستت درد نکنه :)
<Hossein[m]> خواهش میکنم.
<harchi[m]> Hossein: هیچ ردی از
<harchi[m]> dnscrypt
<javadkhof> Hossein[m], --clearmodifiers رو چرا اضافه کردی ؟
<harchi[m]> تو /etc/init.d/
<harchi[m]> نیست
<Hossein[m]> خوب پس درست نصبش نکردی دیگه
<Hossein[m]> باید فایلش اونجا باشه
<Hossein[m]> و
<Hossein[m]> پرمیشن اجرا هم
<Hossein[m]> با
<Hossein[m]> sudo chmod +x
<Hossein[m]> بهش داده باشی
<Hossein[m]> javadkhof, با این دستور حالا اگه مثلن کپس‌لاک روشن باشه دیگه روی متنت تاثیر نمیذاره
<Hossein[m]> خود سایتش گذاشته بود منم گذاشتم باشه.
<javadkhof> دستت طلا :)
<javadkhof> yes it's working :)
<Hossein[m]> خواهش میکنم
<Hossein[m]> londhamer,
<Hossein[m]> This script has been written and tested for Debian
<Hossein[m]> اگه با اونی که توی گیت‌هابه نصبیدی
<Hossein[m]> به درد نمیخوره
<Hossein[m]> سیستم‌هاشون با هم فرق داره توی این تیکه
<Hossein[m]> شایدم نداره من فدورا ندارم الان یادم نمیاد ولی به احتمال زیاد داشته باشه نمیدونم
<harchi[m]> باشه
<harchi[m]> من با دی ان اف نصب کردم
<Hossein[m]> عه
<harchi[m]> سر فرصت چک میکنم ببینم چی میشه
<Hossein[m]> عوض شده؟
<Hossein[m]> :D
<harchi[m]> آره :)))
<Hossein[m]> زمانی که من استفاده میکردم
<Hossein[m]> هنوز yum بود
<Hossein[m]> آرزو میکردم بشه
<Hossein[m]> dnf
<harchi[m]> آره
<Hossein[m]> و اینکه
<Hossein[m]> wayland بشه
<harchi[m]> :دی
<Hossein[m]> wayland نشده هنوز؟
<harchi[m]> از ۲۵ سوییچ میکنه به ویلند
<harchi[m]> من هنوز ۲۴ رو دارم
<Hossein[m]> ^_^
<Hossein[m]> اگه اوبونتو سوییچ نکرد شاید اومدم فدورا
<harchi[m]> :)
<Hossein[m]> مرسی که گفتی
<harchi[m]> خواهش
<Hossein[m]> الان سورس اونی که توی گیتهابه رو یک نگاه انداختن
<Hossein[m]> م
<Hossein[m]> درسته
<harchi[m]> اوبونتو ۱۸ میرو رو گنوم و ویلند
<Hossein[m]> sudo cp ./dnscrypt.daemon /etc/init.d/dnscrypt
<Hossein[m]> sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/dnscrypt
<Hossein[m]> عالیه!
<harchi[m]> یونیتی و میر هم حذف میشن
<Hossein[m]> بهتر، ولی شاید لپ‌تاپ خریدم رفتم جنتو نصب کردم، آخرین دفعه که همه‌ی تلاشام با شکست مواجه شد
<Hossein[m]> ۳سال پیش
<harchi[m]> خوبه
<harchi[m]> :)
<Hossein[m]> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/axujen/dnscrypt-install/master/dnscrypt.daemon
<Hossein[m]> همین رو دانلود کنی
<Hossein[m]> دستورات بالا رو براش بزنی
<Hossein[m]> فکر کنم راه بیوفته
<Hossein[m]> شایدم نه
<harchi[m]> تست میکنم
<harchi[m]> ممنون
<Hossein[m]> خواهش
<Hossein[m]> از آشنایی باهاتون خوشوقت شدم :)
<harchi[m]> همچنین
<harchi[m]> :)
<javadkhof> 
<javadkhof> دوستان این  پیامی که فرستادم رو چجوری می بینید ؟
<Hossein[m]> نمیبینمش
<Hossein[m]> فکر کنم چون فونت اموجی نصب نکردم
<javadkhof> Hossein[m], font awesome نصب کن
<javadkhof> :D
<javadkhof> بیایید  فرهنگ فونت اسم رو توی irc جا بندازیم نیازه واقعا D:
<Hossein[m]> فونتِ اسم؟
<javadkhof> habeangur, احیانا شما با شنلگو نصبتی ندارید ؟ خخخ
<javadkhof> sudo apt install fonts-font-awesome
<javadkhof> habeangur, *shangul
<harchi[m]> https://www.psychologytoday.com/articles/201611/the-sorcerers-code
#ubuntu-ir 2017-05-17
<AsTaLaViSh> salam
<AsTaLaViSh> in chat farsi hast ya english?
<AsTaLaViSh> khabin ya bidar?
<AsTaLaViSh> man mikham linux kar konam
<AsTaLaViSh> kodom version ro pish nahad midin
<AsTaLaViSh> karam barname nevisi .net va tarahi site va netword kholasash mishe computer has
#ubuntu-ir 2017-05-20
<asg_mojtaba> salam
<asg_mojtaba> ba npm kasi inja kar mikone ?
<asg_mojtaba> repository hash tahrime ?
<asg_mojtaba> EACCESS mide moghe install ye package
<asg_mojtaba> rah hali darid barash ?!
<asg_mojtaba> chon man hata ba vpn ham natonestam estefade konam
#ubuntu-ir 2018-05-14
<amir_> salam...
<mazyar> help
<omid2930> slam
<omid2930> من وقتی می خوام برنامه نصب کنم این ارور رو میدهReading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package Tor
<reza_> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2018-05-15
<ax> salam
<ax> chetor mishe port# ke dar output nmap "filterd" hast baz "open" beshe?
<ax> ba iptables har chi mizanam open nemishe
<mo53> سلام
<mo53>  is there any body out therE?
#ubuntu-ir 2018-05-17
<Sohi> سلام
<Sohi> ببخشید من می‌خوام لینوکس اوبونتو نصب کنم برای محیط های برنامه نویسی ها و اینا چقد حافظه اختصاص بدم
#ubuntu-ir 2018-05-18
<emad> salam doostan
<emad> وققتون بخییییییر
<emad> من مشکل بزرگی توی کار با
<emad> libreoffice
<emad> داشتم و نمیتونم با بولت ها و اعداد و نوشته های فارسی درست کار بکنم
<emad> آیا
<emad> openoffice
<emad> بهتره یا
<emad> libreoffice
<emad> ?
<emad> ممنون میشم جواب بدین
<Nabi> hello
<Nabi> any body here?
#ubuntu-ir 2019-05-15
<shahryarab> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2020-05-15
<dddd> salam
<Marouski> سلام به دوستان همیشه بیدار
#ubuntu-ir 2020-05-16
<alirezaahani> hello
